# Mass, Conn, R.I. weather thread



## makplow

I figured i would start a thread for us because we seemed too be missing all the snow he last couple of years. Hopefully this year things will be better!! It is starting out cold enough. We have frost up too 8 inches or more and I haven't seen that for at least 10 years at this time of year. Usually the frost doesn't't set in deep until after the new year so may be that is a good sign!! Where getting a lot of ice because of the warmer air above over riding the cold air below but I have a feeling that will change.

The mad man on Accu weather is still hot on a huge storm for the 17th!! Lets hope things come together and we get a big storm like we deserve after two years of crap. 

There still is snow in the forecast for Thursday and Thursday night so maybe that will get us started too a better year!!

Mak


----------



## DeereFarmer

Thursday night into Friday is looking good, but Sunday and monday of next week (the December 17th storm) is looking really good.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

I jsut want some snow!!!! I am sick of this rain/sleet stuff!!!!


----------



## SnowPro93

ya i'm a regular henry watcher. I think we'll see a good push on Thursday and Friday, then the weekend strom all depends on the track. If it goes out to sea some be could be getting clobbered. A foot or more for Boston, Philly, NYC, CONN., and north. We'll see. I hope it does, time is payup.


----------



## kattoom125

Its Coming Just Checked Weather Bug 6-10 Inches Here In Lincoln The Further South The More You Will Get . An Early Christmas Present!!!!!!!


----------



## makplow

kattoom125;453983 said:


> Its Coming Just Checked Weather Bug 6-10 Inches Here In Lincoln The Further South The More You Will Get . An Early Christmas Present!!!!!!!


Hey nieghbor,

I''m glad too see things getting better for us southern New England folks. We have had a lot of crap the last couple of years and you RI. people have had it real bad along with the cape.Good luck.

Mak


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looking like 6-10" for around here too. I can't wait.


----------



## makplow

I feel this storm is going too be a real tough one because it is going too be coming down at a 1 to 2 inch per hour clip for several hours, and it will be right at or during the evening commute with terrible visability. Every one be cautious and play it safe untill people get home and settle in.

Mak.


----------



## SnowPro93

ya good thing is our trucks are assigned to different accounts so theres limited driving around involved, only like a mile or so but tomorrow that could even be a hassle. i love to see state trucks stuck in traffic on the mass pike. not really....but really haha


----------



## Allens LawnCare

The Latest and greatest:
Technical Discussion: Detailed Forecast
A Descriptive Look At Connecticut's Weather Forecast

UPDATED: 5:21 pm EST December 12, 2007

Good Wednesday Evening 

The National Weather Service has issued HEAVY SNOW WARNING for all of Connecticut with the exception of the shoreline, where a WINTER STORM WARNING is in effect

Here comes WINTER STORM ALEXANDER, the first named winter storm of the season! Alexander will be a quick hitting storm and it will bring more than 6 inches of snow to parts of the state. Snow will likely develop by noon tomorrow across much of the state. The snow will become steadier and heavier during the afternoon, which means the Thursday afternoon drive home is going to be quite slippery with plenty of snow on the roads by then. Snow will taper off and end shortly after midnight tomorrow night, and we should have fair skies for the Friday morning commute. Total snowfall will range from 6 to 10 inches across most of the state. However, the shoreline may see some sleet and rain mix in for a while keeping snowfall totals in the range of 3 to 6 inches in cities like Groton and New Haven. 

Alexander will be a quick hitting storm with the center passing off the Mid-Atlantic Coast and to the south of Long Island. The air will be cold enough for snow across most of the state tomorrow even though we saw highs in the 40s and 50s today.

We'll get a break from the stormy weather Friday and most of Saturday, but the next system will be coming in for Saturday night and Sunday. This one should be a big Nor'easter, but the storm closer to the coast could bring milder ocean air into parts of Southern New England. Thus, we may have to deal with snow, sleet, freezing rain, and rain. A storm track closer to Cape Cod would mean more snow. A track closer to New York City will mean more rain. Since the storm hasn't even formed yet, we really can't pin down the exact track this early. However, it does looks like we will get heavy precipitation and possibly some gusty winds too, especially for shoreline communities. Stay tuned! We'll keep you posted.

Enjoy the rest of your week despite Storm Alexander!

Chief Meteorologist Bruce DePrest


----------



## iflyhelis

SnowPro93;454172 said:


> ya good thing is our trucks are assigned to different accounts so theres limited driving around involved, only like a mile or so but tomorrow that could even be a hassle. i love to see state trucks stuck in traffic on the mass pike. not really....but really haha


I've got it made like that too, I'm assigned to one account for the duration, unless help is needed elsewhere.

Time to make some money this storm, not like the last one with slush.


----------



## DeereFarmer

They just upgraded us to 8-12+" The plow will be on within the hour.


----------



## PlowingRedneck

To be honest with you guys i think its gonna be too cold for it to mix along the CT shoreline im reading 27 degrees at my house and i have flakes wohoooooooooooooo 


Happy Plowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z71plowguy

stuck in school this sucks i go to auburn the ass back words town


----------



## iflyhelis

Well I just put in 14 1/4 hours at the one site, I'm bushed! More coming on Sunday too & no place to stack it now, time for the loader!


----------



## makplow

Wow! We have a super storm heading our way and no one seems too be interested. We might get enough to get out and make some money so lets not get down. This winter is already way ahead of last year at this stage. I think we will be sick of plowing before the winter is through!

Mak.


----------



## wyatherb

Sure hope there is some snow and not just sleet, rain and ice!!


----------



## kattoom125

Hey Guys , I Put In About 29 Hours Getting Everthingdone From Thursday , Are We Getting Anymore? Thanks Stephen


----------



## makplow

I would't put the plow away yet. A lot could happen with a storm this size moving in, Even all sleet we have too plow. Last year we had a 8 to 10 inch sleet storm that i plowed for 21 hours straight for my town. 

Mak


----------



## v-plower

Well, just started to get some flurries here in south western MA.
Looks like just north of us is getting 4-8inches while south is getting 1-3 inches. We are looking at 1-4 then sleet/freezing rain and possibly all rain.
From what I have seen so far south of the MA border in CT. they are expecting a third of an inch of ice on top of the snow and then changing to all rain tomorrow.

Not excited for the wintery mix but since I plow a bunch of banks and other commercial accounts who are not open tomorrow I have the whole day to clean up whatever mess we get. 

Unfortunately, the Pats are playing at 1 PM tomorrow! Looks like I'll be listening to it as opposed to watching it.


----------



## makplow

v-plower;457648 said:


> Well, just started to get some flurries here in south western MA.
> Looks like just north of us is getting 4-8inches while south is getting 1-3 inches. We are looking at 1-4 then sleet/freezing rain and possibly all rain.
> From what I have seen so far south of the MA border in CT. they are expecting a third of an inch of ice on top of the snow and then changing to all rain tomorrow.
> 
> Not excited for the wintery mix but since I plow a bunch of banks and other commercial accounts who are not open tomorrow I have the whole day to clean up whatever mess we get.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Pats are playing at 1 PM tomorrow! Looks like I'll be listening to it as opposed to watching it.


Check out Mad Mans latest blog on accuweather.com He sounds like there is going too be a change in the secondaary low development allowing colder air being drawn into the I 95 corridor, where they will get more snow then thought, that might mean more snow for us in Southeren New England!!! lets pray!


----------



## v-plower

makplow;457650 said:


> Check out Mad Mans latest blog on accuweather.com He sounds like there is going too be a change in the secondaary low development allowing colder air being drawn into the I 95 corridor, where they will get more snow then thought, that might mean more snow for us in Southeren New England!!! lets pray!


Wow, 40+ MPH winds!! 
I checked accuweather and at least it didn't show any rain but this looks like a really long really slow storm. Completely different than Thursdays fast one.

Either way I'll take anything that keeps us plowing!


----------



## Bill 211

good morning all, looks like we got about 2" of slop agian , just shoveled my porch about an hour ago & it getting covered up agian , i guess i'll wait till after noon to start plowing 
its not much , but its not going to get much above freezing for a few days,dont want anybody falling in the lots that i do , & trying to blame me for not plowing


----------



## v-plower

We ended up getting 6-8" mainly snow.
Started at 9 30 AM ( Plow a church) 
Ate lunch with the other plowers and we ended up watching the Pats game and went out at about 4.
Stayed out until about midnight.
Between me pushing and my bobcat stacking it went pretty quick.

Can't wait for the next storm! Awesome year so far!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i've allready plowed more this year then i did all last season, lets hope this trend continues


----------



## JBMiller616

It's not even offically winter yet. I'm looking forward to a long one!!

And to think I lived about 70% of my life in FL....pfft........


----------



## makplow

Hey JB, Where off too a great start, It has been unseasonably cold for us for the month. It has been a long while since (We, I ) have seen a December that has been so wintery, I hope it keeps up for at least a couple more month. Good luck down in Conn,

Mak.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I heard maybe nother 2-5" tomorrow night into Thursday. We've gotten about 25" so far this year.


----------



## Embalmer

19" so far here this year, compared to 17" we got all of last year. so far so good payup


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm running out of room to pile everything. Looks like a lot will melt this coming weekend, but it'll be fun to find places for this next storm. Some people are saying nothing, some are saying 2-5".


----------



## JBMiller616

NOAA says "snow likely" 60% chance, for Thurs, with a high temp of 38*


----------



## iflyhelis

I'm hearing as of last night 1-3 with a possible 6" if it tracks correctly.

I ran out of room to stack snow, the skid-steer better be out there before I plow anymore.


----------



## DeereFarmer

All the weather guessers are all over the place with this one. Anywheres from all rain to 6". I guess I'll just have to wake up early and see what we have tomorrow. I'm ready!


----------



## JBMiller616

They're saying 1-3 for us in north central CT.


----------



## DeereFarmer

It's snowing at a pretty good clip right now. We have a light coating. I pushed all my piles back the afternoon, but still don't have enough room for anything over 3". I'm counting on a big melt this weekend.


----------



## iflyhelis

This is going to be a teaser storm, now I hear little to no accumulation, with some added in snow showers in the late afternoon/night.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Snowing here!! Probably will get close to 6 or 7 inches. About 4 inches now. I'm heading outpayup


----------



## iflyhelis

TLC Snow Div.;462321 said:


> Snowing here!! Probably will get close to 6 or 7 inches. About 4 inches now. I'm heading outpayup


You lucky guy you!


----------



## DeereFarmer

I was driving home last night and it got bad fast. We have 3-4" on the ground. I'm going to wait and see what happens and then go hit everything.


----------



## Embalmer

So much for a coating to 1" they predicted here last night, about 4" so far, and still comming down heavy. Least they are getting their predictions wrong in the right way this year


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Embalmer;462594 said:


> So much for a coating to 1" they predicted here last night, about 4" so far, and still comming down heavy. Least they are getting their predictions wrong in the right way this year


you must have watched the idiot on channel 7. that guy could be the worst forcster.


----------



## makplow

I got called in around 8:30 this morning too clean up the streets on my Route. We had about 2 to 3 inches. The snow melted on the main streets where the traffic areas where but all the side streets needed too be cleaned up I managed too get in about 5 hours so it was a easy day.

Mak,


----------



## DeereFarmer

We ended up with probably 6". The only problem is I plowed when it looked to be over at 3". Just as I was finnishing up my route it came down like crazy again and snowed for another few hours. Had to go back out and clean everything up for the cost of $0. Oh well, hopefully that will be my one screw up for the year.


----------



## lawn king

We chased 6 inches FOREVER! $50. in diesel for 6" of snow, that will give you an idea of how long forever is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makplow

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. It looks like we have another guessing game of weather coming up for the next week or so. It doesn't look good, but hopefully January will bring us some decent storms to plow! If December is any sign of the way winter will be, we will have a lot of snow! Lets hope and pray anyway. 

Mak.


----------



## Gicon

First Time Out;464579 said:


> We ended up with probably 6". The only problem is I plowed when it looked to be over at 3". Just as I was finnishing up my route it came down like crazy again and snowed for another few hours. Had to go back out and clean everything up for the cost of $0. Oh well, hopefully that will be my one screw up for the year.


I did the same thing for the first time in years....possibly the first time ever. Even when we went out in the middle of the night for a final, it was still coming down....I hate going twice for one time pay. Like you said, thats our one screw up for the year. I had to roll alll the truck and crews second time around as well too....route times were quick though....lets look forward to tomorrow.....


----------



## JBMiller616

We need some SNOW in CT!!!

I'm having withdrawls.........


----------



## DeereFarmer

Me too. It's not looking too good for a while. Looks more like rain than anything. My piles have finally melted down enough to let me say I'm ready for more.


----------



## JBMiller616

They're saying there is a possibility of some accumulation on New Years Eve. We'll see..................


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Looking like a good storm for sunday into monday lets hope bring me that White Money


----------



## lawn king

Monday AM perhaps?


----------



## makplow

Looking great!! Sunday eve into Monday. Best December in many years! I hope it continues.

Mak


----------



## DeereFarmer

I just heard it on the news! We'll have to see. Might be a good one.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Sunday night might turn out to be another Jack Pot to finish off the best December in many years. 

Current forcast: 3 - 6 inches


----------



## lawn king

Plowing new years eve is a dangerous deal, been there done that. Lots of drunks out there & lots of extra work as many subs will pull a no show! Stay alert & be careful people!


----------



## Bill 211

lawn king;470609 said:


> Plowing new years eve is a dangerous deal, been there done that. Lots of drunks out there
> 
> 
> 
> thats why you have to bury their cars, so by the time they finish digging their car out, their sober
Click to expand...


----------



## StonewallFarms

Has anyone heard a reliable forcast yet for Sunday night? All i am hearing is the weather guys beating around the bush and saying anywhere between 2", 5-10", or 6+"


----------



## Gicon

Sounds closer to a 6-10 storm for us. As long as it is a plowable event, I will be happy. Id rather not have a huge storm, but we take what we can get. In terms of New years, it was either two or three years ago.....Theres nothing like calling your guys when they are half in the bag and telling them to be at the garage in a half an hour to roll out.....Lets hope we dont repeat that this year....


----------



## PlowingRedneck

I havent heard any accumulations yet but i heard its suppose to be a good one even in the shoreline so im hoping.


----------



## lawn king

No forcast of amounts yet, but everyone seems to be leaning toward a plowable event. They are calling for temps in the upper twentys?


----------



## DFLS

From the Nat. weather service : THE WINTER STORM WATCH COVERS MOST OF MASSACHUSETTS FROM THE GREATER
BOSTON AREA WEST TO THE BERKSHIRE COUNTY LINE...NORTHERN CONNECTICUT
AND NORTHWEST RHODE ISLAND. MOST OF THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO FALL
BETWEEN MIDNIGHT AND 9 AM. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR AROUND 6 INCHES
OF SNOW TO FALL IN THE WATCH AREA. IT IS POSSIBLE THAT A FEW SPOTS IN
THE WATCH AREA COULD PICK UP AS MUCH AS 7 OR 8 INCHES OF SNOW. THE
SNOW MAY FALL AS HEAVILY AS 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR DURING EARLY
MONDAY MORNING. THE STEADY SNOW SHOULD TAPER OFF TO FLURRIES BY MID OR
LATE MONDAY MORNING. 


What --- no SLEET?


----------



## ADMSWELDING

*We Need A Good One To Finish 07*

Hope we get a good one, i need a nice plowable event would pay off some of the christmas debt i racked up.payup


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looking like 6-8" or so for here. It changes by the minute of course. I need the ground the freeze solid first. Today 51 degrees made my gravel driveways a mess. The last thing I want to do is try to plow 7" off of them.


----------



## iflyhelis

And I thought I wouldn't be making anymore money this year, this is a very nice surprise!

Plus there should be enough light for a short video of the property that I am doing. A very tight one with lots of parked cars, makes for lots of back-blading.


----------



## Gicon

*Enough Said*

Snowfall totals of 5 to 9 inches are expected tonight into Monday morning.


----------



## JBMiller616

Accuweather is saying 6-10 for north central CT!!!!


----------



## 10elawncare

wtf... the shore isnt supposed to get anything but a slushy mix! :angry:


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Now 6-10 inches is the forcast.

Blade is on!


----------



## JBMiller616

I'll be hooking mine up this afternoon........


----------



## SnowPro93

Looks like we'll be breaking records on the last day of the year....be safe everyone out there, if your still plowing later on new years eve, watch out for drunken fools...and if you are a drunken fool, don't drive...


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks like we will atleast get a run in tomorrow. I'm ready to go. Looks like maybe another one on Tuesday night.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Probably going to be plowing our way into the new year! Decent storm tonight into tomorrow and something is forming for Tuesday. 6+ inches tonightpayup


----------



## lawn king

*coastal downgrade.*

NECN forcast 1-3 on the coast for us here boston south?


----------



## makplow

Did any one complete a snow fall map that Henrey posted earlier in the day? http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness

I started but gave up.

Mak


----------



## ADMSWELDING

*are you sure?*



lawn king;472155 said:


> NECN forcast 1-3 on the coast for us here boston south?


Channel 7 out my way still calling for 5"-10".Heaviest coming in after 2am.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

right now its sleeting started earlier then expected


----------



## wyatherb

*ligth flurries now*

about 20 miles south of boston and just stepped oustside , light flurries already coming down, not sure how much is coming but i'm ready!!


----------



## Gicon

Accuweather said it would start snowing here at 9:00pm. At 8:56 it was coming down nice and steady. Time now is 9:44 and everything has been snow covered since 9:05. Its all accumulation from here on out.....Got all the trucks firin up at 3:30am. Lets see whats out there in a few hours....


----------



## DeereFarmer

It is coming down hard now. Probably an inch on the ground. Started snowing around 8:45. One minute no snoe, the next minute the deck was covered. I'm going to bed. Starting at 4:30, maybe earlier tomorrow morning then gearing up for the next one. When it rains, errrr snows, it pours!payuppayuppayup


----------



## StonewallFarms

Started in shrewsbury just after 9, and within seconds theground was covered. another hour and im headin out to fuel up. good luck 

by the way i here 6" on tuesday..


----------



## scitown

I feel for you Lawn King. Damn warm ocean. Damn little pink mix line.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Snowing since 8:40 here was all snow but now switched to sleet..snow isn't sticking here


----------



## lawn king

It just went over to snow here (6:00) to little to late. This is what happens when i fuel machines, mount up plows, load equipment, in advance! Sure enough, if i do nothing in advance, all hell breaks loose and its complete kayo's at the shop in the middle of a blizzard?


----------



## lamarbur

told us 8 to 10 and we got 1 inch. the cold just didn't move southeast fast enough. And I agree, fuel, mount ahead of time and nothing ever happens, stay lax about it, and at least you have a 50-50 chance, We've had enough rain, freezing rain and drizzle over the last month that the reservoir is way higher than normal,, the grounds are over saturated with water,, it's time for some poor mans fertilizer, at least 18 inches worth


----------



## dutchman

a lot off nothing


----------



## Plowfast9957

So much for the 5-10 here. We got about 1/2 inch. I got up at 3 and never went back to sleep. Guess its time for a nap now.


----------



## Gicon

Defintly not the 5-9 called for here. We had an official of 1.9 at 1:00 am so I am sure we will end up with 4-6 by the time its over. We probably have about 3-4" now, and its still coming down. We wont end the day with more than 5" is my prediction. Town plows still went out, so we will be going out in a while. I called off the crews at 3:30 as there was nothing there. We will send out in a little while. Another bust in terms of weather men, but still a plowable event. Snow is heavy too.


----------



## StonewallFarms

just got in from doing the initial cleanup it stopped snowing around midnight fooled around with rain and sleet till 5 then picked up to almost 3/4" an hour i'll be heading back out after its done for a final clean up. They better not screw tomorrows storm up on us now either..


----------



## lawn king

Hell, i guess it was not a complete loss, i got to sleep through the night!


----------



## Gicon

I didnt get to sleep. I was up all night, looking, listening, and checking. Now its 8:00. Crews will be here at 8:30. Here we gooooooo


----------



## JBMiller616

We got nothing. Just a trace.


----------



## dutchman

Same here all that fuss over nothing


----------



## 10elawncare

atleast my truck got washed for free!


----------



## FordFisherman

Here comes the clipper. Get ready,Oh boy, 2-4 inches, here we go. Gas up again, get the plow on, get some more sand, wait patiently, check the forecast,look outside, check the radar,check the forecast again, look outside,check the temp,check all the weather sites, look outside,OK I better get some sleep (after I look outside once more).......Fast Forward to Tues AM....Hmmm, seems kind of warm for snow, check the forecast, look outside,check the radar, here it comes, get ready,check the temp,click click tap tap....Is that sleet??? Well maybe it'll change over....please please please....Awww...rain%$#$%#!


----------



## Embalmer

news is saying another storm comming in tommorrow..


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Embalmer;472789 said:


> news is saying another storm comming in tommorrow..


I don,t think they have a clue to what where goimg to get this year at all.


----------



## Gicon

New Years Day:
cloudy. A chance of snow in the morning, then snow in the afternoon. Snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches. Highs in the lower 30s. East winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 90 percent. 
Tuesday Night: cloudy. Snow likely in the evening, then a chance of snow after midnight. Additional light snow accumulation possible. Lows in the lower 20s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We ended up with 5" here. Very wet and heavy. It was a mess. I plowed from 4:30 AM until 2 PM. Going to get a good sleep tonight (no partying) and get back at it tomorrow with whatever happens.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Got 4" of very heavy wet snow here. Plowed from 7:30 AM - 4:30 PM. (9 hours) 
Closer to 6" when i was plowing in NH and near the state line.

I'm actually glad we didn't get 8 inches because it would have been miserable.

Calling for around 4 inches tomorrow.


----------



## mmplowing

Got about 6-7" here....what a mess. Such a heavy snow that it felt like cement. These are the times I wish we charged more for the 6-12" range...think I might have to revisit this billing system next season.


----------



## lawn king

NECN is saying 6+, local stations are saying all rain along the coast?


----------



## PORTER 05

NECN is saying 6" for my area and up to 3 inch per HR snow fall--but i dont see hoe tyhis could be that would be our total snow fall in 2 HRS and the storm is sopost to last all afternon and night??...these guys try hard, but i dont understand how they get it so wrong with all that fancy stuff and radra, oh well just got to get hooked-up and sit and wait!


----------



## TTA89

They have custom dice made and between news casts they all go in the back and roll the dice on the snow amounts. This is the only way you can watch 10 different weather reports with 10 different snow predictions.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

We were in the 6-10inch band on north east CT, and boy did it hit hard.....I got up at 3:00am looked out my window......Grass....Why am I looking at grass.....Nice does anybody know how much the weather guys get paid....I think I'm in the wrong business. "Good chance for rain today" Gee you think I see clouds...which are made of water....stuff we learn in second grade!! So I ask you Mr. Weather man....."Are you smarter than a 5th grader"


----------



## lawn king

We should all be glad to not have to answer the call tonight. Plowing new years eve sucks! Too many drunken fools out there! Any other night, fine, but this is not a good night to be on the road in any capacity. Tomorrow, bring it on!


----------



## PORTER 05

at 7 last night , they were calling for 6" for my area, wake up at 6 check the weather, they are calling for 0 inches???

great!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Nobody knows what is going to happen. I've heard 3-6", but I bet we get more. Its been snowing hard for about an hour and we have a solid inch on the ground. I pushed all my banks and piles this morning, so I'm ready for anything.


----------



## PORTER 05

nothing going on here but a little bit of drizzle.


----------



## Gicon

The rain snow line has stayed South of us. We are 100% snow. Probably have an inch or two now with four hours to go. Nice and fluffy....Will be sending out all crews between 6-8 tonight.....its gonna be like a casual day in the office....


----------



## DeereFarmer

Still snowing hard. Probably about 2.5". I'm getting cabin fever. I want it to end now and go plow!


----------



## Gicon

First Time Out;473917 said:


> Still snowing hard. Probably about 2.5". I'm getting cabin fever. I want it to end now and go plow!


Dont peak early FTO.....Take it easy up there.....Patients....The more snow, the merrier.....2.5 is borderline pissing customers off....4-5 seals the deal....and wait for those town plows....


----------



## red2500

That sucks it started raining now. Rain on top of the 2+ inches we just got. I guess I will warm up the truck and go out and scrape the pizza place or the will complain when it packs down. Then, I will have to go out later tonight and spread the ice melt as they are calling for teens tonight in my area...


----------



## Gicon

red2500;473943 said:


> That sucks it started raining now. Rain on top of the 2+ inches we just got. I guess I will warm up the truck and go out and scrape the pizza place or the will complain when it packs down. Then, I will have to go out later tonight and spread the ice melt as they are calling for teens tonight in my area...


Are you crazy????? You want all that rain to accumulate on top of the snow. If you scrape that place down now, kiss your @$$ goodbye tomorrow when it is an ice skating rink. Let the rain stop, go out later tonight for one shot, and apply ice melt right after you plow. DONT GO OUT NOW


----------



## DeereFarmer

Gicon;473926 said:


> Dont peak early FTO.....Take it easy up there.....Patients....The more snow, the merrier.....2.5 is borderline pissing customers off....4-5 seals the deal....and wait for those town plows....


Oh yeah, I got ya. I'm not going to do anything until it's all done. wesport


----------



## red2500

*Just Got Back*

Well Gicon I took your advice. The rain stopped, I scraped my 2 commercial accounts,
it was freezing while I was applying the ice melt! Worked out well. There ended up being
about 3 inches before the rain and 2 inches of slush after. I pulled in the lot without 4wheel and could not move. I'm glad I timed it just right. The Domino's drivers can hardly drive as it is...LOL I'll see how it looks in the morning and touch up the icy spots.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We ended up with 3.5" or so of really nice fluffy snow. Moved easy and I timed it perfectly. Stopped snowing around 4:30 and I went out. Town trucks already has the road clean, so it was really nice. I pushed all my piles back and am now just waiting for a nice warm up after tomorrow. no snow in the day, so i took the plow off the tractor for the first time in a month. That means it'll snow again soon.


----------



## 10elawncare

well atleast we dont have to worry about any snow, supposed to be in the 50's +/- . time to take the mower back out and finish clean-ups..


----------



## PORTER 05

yup thats wat we are going to be doing, got 4 clean-ups,and a brush removal job ready to go for next week, mon / tues / wed!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

I doubt all of our snow will be gone. We have probably 20" on the grounfd right now. It will be ncie to give the trucks and tractor a good mid-winter wash.


----------



## DeereFarmer

It was 75 degrees in the sun today. Had to break out the shorts. We have about 4" or so left on the ground and about 6" of mud.


----------



## WingPlow

its just mother natures way of making room for more.....


----------



## 10elawncare

WingPlow;481970 said:


> its just mother natures way of making room for more.....


 sounds good to me!


----------



## TurbDies2500

Hopefully it will cool back down with some snow next week or sometime soon. Not a big fan of this warm weather in the middle of the season.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I did need the room back, but I'd rather have no place to put the snow than deal with the mud. What a mess.


----------



## JBMiller616

Madman:

Long Range - Sunday/Monday Storm
Wednesday, January 09, 2008

EURO HAS MONSTER STORM

I just got a peak at the Euro model and it has a monster of a storm coming up the coast. It tracks the storm from Mobile, Al to Philadelphia to Portland, Maine. On that track, the Appalachians get blasted by snow.
Updated: 1/9/2008 3:15 PM


----------



## WingPlow

that track normally gives CT the dreaded but all to familer...snow to rain


----------



## FordFisherman

WingPlow;482886 said:


> that track normally gives CT the dreaded but all to familer...snow to rain


You're right...


----------



## lawn king

Looks like some action coming in for the top of next week?


----------



## makplow

Winter will be returning!!!! All the models are showing a big storm for Sunday and Monday but they can't seem too come together in agreement. Even the mad man is scratching on this one. Hopefully by tomorrow or early Friday the models will come together and show a huge storm for us! 

Mak.


----------



## 10elawncare

truck and plow are nice and clean,now they're all ready to get dirty again! hopefully this storm will be snow instead of ice.


----------



## Gicon

makplow;483231 said:


> Winter will be returning!!!! All the models are showing a big storm for Sunday and Monday but they can't seem too come together in agreement. Even the mad man is scratching on this one. Hopefully by tomorrow or early Friday the models will come together and show a huge storm for us!
> 
> Mak.


Where you seeing that?


----------



## lamarbur

you're right except the cold air line in his models are 250 miles north of us,, half way up into VT NH and ME.


----------



## Gicon

I was getting kind of used to this 60 degree weather....I am not sure I am ready to get back into snow plow mode.....although with all this melt down, its going make things nice and easy.....Not to mention the less of a beating on the trucks... now we will have some place to back up in roads instead of smashing into ice burgs.


----------



## JBMiller616

GFS for Monday morning.......










AND the GENS model, shows dominent precip for Monday morn. Blue = Snow........


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm still not hearing much about this end of the weekend storm. Looking like rain to me, but we'll have to wait and see as it gets closer.


----------



## FordFisherman

Hey JB- Where did you get that model info? Are you a premium weather subscriber?


----------



## JBMiller616

FordFisherman;483569 said:


> Hey JB- Where did you get that model info? Are you a premium weather subscriber?


No I'm not, I got it from the source for free. noaa.gov.

Heres the link to all the models...........

Click Me


----------



## Gicon

Hey, Kudos to MakPlow for starting this thread.....Lets keep it exactly what it is....all season long......none of these tiny weather threads everytime it snows, lets keep it all in one.....i just wish we werent out numbered by those mid-westerners...


----------



## JBMiller616

Update from NWS:

A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM MAY AFFECT SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND SUNDAY
NIGHT AND MONDAY MORNING AS LOW PRESSURE PASSES SE OF NANTUCKET.
LIGHT SNOW AND/OR RAIN SHOULD BEGIN TO OVERSPREAD THE REGION FROM
SOUTH TO NORTH BY EARLY SUNDAY EVENING. THE PRECIPITATION MAY BECOME
HEAVY AT TIMES SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY MORNING IN THE FORM OF SNOW.
THERE IS STILL CONSIDERABLE UNCERTAINTY IN THE FORECAST TRACK AND
INTENSITY OF THE STORM. HOWEVER...CONFIDENCE REMAINS THAT A PLOWABLE
SNOWFALL SHOULD OCCUR FOR MUCH OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. WE WANT TO
RAISE AWARENESS TO THE FACT THAT WHILE IT/S NOT A CERTAINTY....THE
MONDAY MORNING RUSH HOUR COULD VERY WELL BE ADVERSELY AFFECTED WITH
SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LOW VISIBILITIES.


----------



## rjfetz1

It's only a 60% chance for snow Sunday after midnight ending before 9:00am Monday.


----------



## JBMiller616

rjfetz1;484147 said:


> It's only a 60% chance for snow Sunday after midnight ending before 9:00am Monday.


Thats because the GFS models are bouncing around all over the place. But it's looking preety good so far.

My guess is 3-6 inches.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Might be snow, might be rain, might not happen. I think I'm right on track.


----------



## Gicon

I hope it snows. 2 weeks off has given equipment and manpower sufficient rest.....


----------



## rjfetz1

3-6" perfect amount  had enough  now its time to go back to work!! wesport


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

The grass is showing.... time for more SNOW!!!


----------



## PORTER 05

finally finished clean-ups this week, going on a 2 day vacation, and coming back sunday night!!!

6+ for my area they are saying on channel 5---- PERFECT AMOUNT!

LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## lawn king

They are talking moderate snow for us on the south shore. I hope they are right, i really cant deal with another snowless january. We got out this week and finished up dormant fertilizations put off due to december snow, 5 acres of athletic fields to do tomorrow and we finished everything! Now its time for severe winter snowfall!


----------



## wyatherb

Two weeks without a push is wearing thin!! Let it snow !!


----------



## JBMiller616

Figured I'd update this.

This is the 00z GFS model that just came out.........










Central CT is showing 1.25-1.5" precip, which if you use the general rule of thumb that 10" of snow melts to 1" water, it's saying about a foot.

We'll see what it looks like in the morning though........


----------



## Gicon

6"-12" for almost all of mass. Hopefully we get atleast 4 and a plowable at the same time.....anything over 9" will be a bonus


----------



## Gicon

The little Accuweather map is too small on their home page but I am pretty sure I am in the 12"+ zone. Any idea how to blow this map up?


----------



## JBMiller616

Where do you live??


----------



## JBMiller616

Here we go..........


----------



## rjfetz1

Unfortunatly accuweather is the only one with that high prediction..the national weather service has not even issued a storm _watch _yet. As usual wait and see


----------



## JBMiller616

rjfetz1;485011 said:


> Unfortunatly accuweather is the only one with that high prediction..the national weather service has not even issued a storm _watch _yet. As usual wait and see


They probably won't issue one until all of the updated models come in shortly. NOAA hasn't updated their forecast for us since 8:30 last night.


----------



## rjfetz1

Then they all should wait instead of getting our hopes up then say its going out to sea..or we get 1-2".


----------



## JBMiller616

rjfetz1;485018 said:


> Then they all should wait instead of getting our hopes up then say its going out to sea..or we get 1-2".


They just said in the Hazardous Weather Outlook that they won't be issuing watches or warnings until later tomorrow.


----------



## v-plower

Another Monday storm!
Looks like a foot here in western MA. 

From WWLP: "...Our computer guidance tells me that up to a foot of snow is a very strong possibility."

And now we have a little more room to stack due to the melting snow!! 

ds


----------



## lawn king

Latest forecast for us looks like some action sunday night into monday!


----------



## rjfetz1

Winter Storm Watch has been posted - mount up - its a big onepurplebou


----------



## scitown

Even the weather channel has changed to 100% chance of heavy snow on the south shore of Mass. It was saying rain to snow. Take that for what is worth.


----------



## 10elawncare

so....any updates? Accuweather is saying Stratford, ct is getting a mix.


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Before the storm arrives, the second half of the weekend will be a bit cooler by about 10 degrees with increasing cloudiness. A storm that has yet to develop will do so tomorrow to our south, off the mid-Atlantic coast and then move in our direction. The track the storm takes will dictate how much snow we receive here in Connecticut and recently, our computer models are starting to agree on exactly what will happen. We expect the snow to start Sunday night, come down heavy at times Monday morning (this could be quite troublesome for the morning commute) and then begin winding down during the afternoon/evening. As of now, when all said and done, much of the state will receive between 8 to 14 inches of snow! The exception will be southeastern CT where some mixing may occur and will keep totals to the range of 5 to 10 inches. 

Looks like they are going to F this one up lol ALL SNOW EVENT MIGHT MIX AT THE SHORE BUT UKNOWN AT THIS TIME


----------



## 10elawncare

mix or snow, aslong as we get 2" + i will be happy. i take that back, aslong as i get to use the plow. I am happy!


----------



## Gicon

10" - 14" payup


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I'm right smack in the middle of where the most snow is forcasted to fall. 12" + 

Bring it on!


----------



## lawn king

They are saying 8-12" for us south of boston. I guess i should go load the kubota? payup


----------



## Bill 211

CT shoreline from stamford to new haven their talking 2-4 by monday morning , 3-5 by monday night 
some predictions say 6-8 
doesnt matter ,its all good


----------



## kattoom125

the weather bug and national weather service are saying 10 -14 inches for me. i don't know what to think because the tv station is only saying 4-6.


----------



## Gicon

kattoom125;485796 said:


> the weather bug and national weather service are saying 10 -14 inches for me. i don't know what to think because the tv station is only saying 4-6.


Think snow, and snow plowing


----------



## 10elawncare

well no matter 2" or 12" everyone be safe out there! good luck and lets make up for this snow-free 2 weeks. payup payup


----------



## 99zr2

Out my way they are saying that everyone east of Albany NY is going to get 6 to 12". I think that it encluded the Boston area to.

Good luck for you guys out that way. I saw some posts that you were only getting 2 to 4 or 3 to 6 but I wish the best for you guys.


----------



## JBMiller616

8-14" for us, Time to go prep the equipment!!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

looks real good..Think snow boys!

good luck to everyone be safe!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

slightly different than our local map, but i like the looks of that one too!!


----------



## SnowPro93

For us in Worcester,Ma, it looks like my dumb avatar was right. HAMMERTIME.


----------



## iflyhelis

I'll be happy if it snows, I am getting rusty cause I haven't plowed since New Years day!

I need the $'s


----------



## rjfetz1

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snowpayup


----------



## DeereFarmer

mulcahy mowing;485840 said:


>


That is a a beautiful sight. Time to rake it in boys!payuppayup


----------



## PlowingRedneck

You know i started prepping my equipment yesterday and i still find stuff broken ughhhhhhhhhh but got most of it fixed jus thave to tighten down a few bolts and im ready BRING ON THE SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Plowing


----------



## 10elawncare

so any updates....??


----------



## mulcahy mowing

outlook does not look to have been changed still looking at about 6-10" herepayup


----------



## 10elawncare

looks like the very tip of whats coming is starting to change over to a mix. according to www.NBC30.com


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Like i said before im just gonna sleep and ill wake up around 7 and if there is snow on the ground and ill plow untill then im not worried lol i am loaded and ready


----------



## BOMBER

Whatever we get, it's gonna be a heavy and wet coastal storm!

wesport


----------



## Gicon

Monday: Snow. Total accumulation of 10 to 14 inches. Cooler with highs in the upper 20s. North winds around 10 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.


----------



## Bill 211

SO............................................. where the hell is the snow 

NOTHING!!!!:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## 10elawncare

its invisible! theres really 9" out there.


----------



## Gicon

We had an official of 3.5" as of 6:46am. We still have another 10 hours of snow to go. Come on Northward if you want to see some snow!


----------



## Kramer

didnt measure it yet, but about 6" or so in Westfield Ma. at about am this morning... 

Probably about 7-8 by the time its done later today. Heavy as heck!


----------



## SnowPro93

Well it's 10am, got 9 inches so far here in Central Mass........headed back out to make some more dough.....good luck and be safe everyone.


----------



## scitown

3pm whats doin out and about? Snow stopped at around 11am now the weather is saying snow showers but It is starting to come down pretty good. Accu and TWS have not updated anything for hours. They may be hiding from all the hate mail. What do you guys think are we going to get anything out of the backside of this? Im done scrapped and cleaned up, or was. (Scituate)


----------



## lawn king

We got 6 fast inchs, starting around 5 am, done deal by noon! Nice little hit, and home for dinner to boot!


----------



## rjfetz1

Northern CT got 5-7" Started around 1:00am done by 6:30am - snowed so hard @ 3:00am I was driving 10mph and could not see a thing...........


----------



## mulcahy mowing

about 4-6" here worked from 3:45am to 3:45pm not a bad storm had allot of fun took a little nap and i'm ready for more to bad its over. hope everyone had as good of a storm as I did :saluteayup


----------



## JBMiller616

All I have to say to the weather guesser in regards to last nights storm is..........................


----------



## iflyhelis

10elawncare;486649 said:


> its invisible! theres really 9" out there.


Well... They said it was about 5" ... I say it was 8"-9"

It was heavy stuff to push, & I finally got myself stuck. First time since 1979, I needed help to get unstuck too!

11 hours straight plowing, I'm tired for now.

Time for sleep!

Good-night every-body.....


----------



## Gicon

Just over 10" on the official....Ill take it....Should we start looking ahead to Friday or not yet....?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Friday still looks iffy, but the Wednesday after that looks better but thats ten days away i'm praying for more on Friday.


----------



## makplow

JBMiller616;487089 said:


> All I have to say to the weather guesser in regards to last nights storm is..........................


Hey JB miller, I like those images you post. I see you on the Accu weather forum. I have only posted a couple of times. Some of the ams on there do fairly well! I find it enjoyable
reading even though after 127 pages it starts too get mundane.

Mak


----------



## JBMiller616

Yeah I found it entertaining how some of them were at each other throats fighting over who was going to get more snow.

Seemed like there were a lot of young kids on there praying for a snow day.


----------



## lawn king

We could see some action late this week, no talk of amounts yet but the potential is going to be there temp. wise?


----------



## DeereFarmer

I don't know lawn king. It seems that it all dpoends on where you are and who you listen to. Looks like rain to me, but I don't know. I've heard highs of 45 for Boston. Little to no accumulation out west this way.


----------



## makplow

It looks like another crap shoot depending on where you live. There will be enough moisture depends on where the cold air will be.

Mak


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Its starting to look like something may be shaping up. Could be around 4in for the MA/NH state line. Its going to get cold so its not going to melt very fast even if we don't get much. Hoping its plowable!!!


----------



## JBMiller616

In my opinion none of us are going to see to much out of this one coming up tomorrow night and friday. People in NH might see a little something but again it won't be much.

The weather guessers are keeping any eye on a possible event this weekend though................


----------



## lawn king

Weather underground is saying snow likely sunday night, moderate accumulation possible? Thats cool with us, kick back and watch tom brady & co. jump ugly all over the chargers, then go out and play in the white gold, thats cool with us!


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Just heard that Sat night into Sunday Morning there could be a storm all depends on the track


----------



## mulcahy mowing

what are they calling for in south east mass?

i want to plow sunday night would be nice couple of inches


----------



## lawn king

Sundays forecast of moderate snow is long gone! Its now clear and cold.


----------



## scitown

Madman Henry is finally getting excited about the saturday affair. All the models have come around and is starting to convince him of some white weather. Last night he didn't want to "bite" on the idea. What weather are you watching? I think it is funny that TWchanel isn't even saying precip for the weekend. We are going to get something out of this may be rain.


----------



## lawn king

Now its moderate snowfall saturday night?


----------



## Gicon

lawn king;490159 said:


> Now its moderate snowfall saturday night?


I hope we get laid out since tonight will bring nothing.


----------



## scitown

All the models are disagreeing with eachother. It looks like the storm is going out to sea before it gets up here....who really knows. Still a chance but its less of a chance.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Looks like parts of the Merrimack Valley and Southern NH still have a chance for snow early Friday morning then to noon time. Hopefully something shapes up and it stays cold.

Maybe something bigger Saturday night. That would be fine with mepayup


----------



## scitown

TLC Snow Div.;490228 said:


> Looks like parts of the Merrimack Valley and Southern NH still have a chance for snow early Friday morning then to noon time. Hopefully something shapes up and it stays cold.
> 
> Maybe something bigger Saturday night. That would be fine with mepayup


Someone sneezes in Ma and you guys get a foot of snow up there. I dont think it is posable for snow to miss you. xysport


----------



## plowman4life

snowing right now here we are running up on 1/2 an inch. im about to go mount the plow and head to the yard to fill the sander. gotta get to the hospital and start cleanin it up. 

2nd snowfall this week this is nice.


----------



## 10elawncare

well whats gonna happen this weekend? they saying anything yet?


----------



## dutchman

we just have a dusting but the town is plowing. I wish I could plow my customers like that


----------



## lawn king

Weather underground is saying 50% chance of moderate snow for us tomorrow (night?). Lets hope so, junuary is starting to slip away here and its been quite lame to this point!


----------



## 10elawncare

thats for sure. atleast its not in the 50's still!


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got a slushy 2" today that was melting fast. I just let it go. Not worth ripping up more gravel over it. Tomorrow night be a different story. Looks like the cape is going to get the brunt of it.


----------



## Gicon

Town Plows rolled, so we rolled. I sent out all the trucks early this morning. 2.5" on the official, but still a billable event. Whats the word for Saturday?


----------



## JBMiller616

Gicon;491250 said:


> Town Plows rolled, so we rolled. I sent out all the trucks early this morning. 2.5" on the official, but still a billable event. Whats the word for Saturday?


The word is...........a whole lot of NOTHING!!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

what are they saying for tomorrow night? few inches? 2-3?


----------



## 10elawncare

i just looked at the forecast and it said at 4am we might get some rain! :realmad: i need a new snow dance.


----------



## lawn king

January is slipping away with very little action. I apologize, its my fault, i dropped 5 grand to set up my new truck! No *****, every year that i have made a major investment in snow equipment, this happens. I dont mind telling you, ITS PISSING ME OFF!!! :realmad::realmad:


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

My Dad just put a new plow on his truck two days ago that cost over 5k... now what

I did plow on the commercial lots yesterday morning. We got 2 - 3 inches of wet snow then some heavy rain and the sun came out and dried everything.


----------



## WingPlow

TLC Snow Div.;491846 said:


> My Dad just put a new plow on his truck two days ago that cost over 5k... now what
> 
> I did plow on the commercial lots yesterday morning. We got 2 - 3 inches of wet snow then some heavy rain and the sun came out and dried everything.


you all are making it sound like this years it, if it dosent snow this year then its all over

its still january boys,,,and it is new england


----------



## mulcahy mowing

we need a strong Februarywesport


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

mulcahy mowing;491892 said:


> we need a strong Februarywesport


:bluebounc:redbounce:bluebounc:


----------



## Gicon

Dont get greedy boys. We are already far ahead of last year. This winter is treating us just fine.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Gicon;492298 said:


> Dont get greedy boys. We are already far ahead of last year. This winter is treating us just fine.


Your right. We should all be very thankful.


----------



## 10elawncare

atleast we plowed once over here! could be worse could've never got to use it this year.


----------



## PORTER 05

heard of a storm tues-into wed no accumulations yet though.


----------



## Gicon

Tuesday: a chance of snow showers in the morning, then snow showers likely in the afternoon. Moderate snow accumulation possible. Highs in the lower 30s. Chance of snow 60 percent.

How much is Moderate??


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Keep watching.., maybe it will turn into something.


----------



## emayer23

all the snow gone here on the south shore time for more pleasepayuppayup


----------



## PORTER 05

calling for 1-3 north / west of boston ---- rain south --- tuesday night-


----------



## lamarbur

yep
we're still stuck in the rain/warmer pattern.


----------



## lawn king

It looks like rain for us tuesday, but the forecast is for temps in the mid 20's. We will keep our fingers crossed & hope to get a scrape out of it?


----------



## 10elawncare

I think CT needs our own thread... i hate coming here and seeing all the Mass guys getting snow when were getting nothing!


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm hearing 2-3" tomorrow evening and night, but I'll believe when I see it. I hate it when it's that close to my 2" trigger.


----------



## 10elawncare

looks like its coming... havent heard any amounts, im sure it will be rain for us.


----------



## PORTER 05

ive heard dusting to 1 inch, 1-2 inches and 1 -3 inches

wouldnt mind alittle 2 incher , havnt billed for the 1/14 storm yet, would be nice to add a little on to that one!!!!


----------



## rjfetz1

Looks like it is shrinking...:crying:


----------



## 10elawncare

looks like it is shrinking


----------



## misanthrope

*...*

If it snows you can thank me. i took apart my salter yesterday knowing it wold cause it to snow...


----------



## ChevKid03

10elawncare;493947 said:


> I think CT needs our own thread... i hate coming here and seeing all the Mass guys getting snow when were getting nothing!


not ALL Mass guys are getting snow.... I'm just south of the rain line on this one JUST LIKE ALL THE OTHER TIMES!!!!!!!!


----------



## PORTER 05

looks like that big dark blue chunk of the storm will ride north of MASS

who ever gets that will get atleast 2-4 it looks like-

crappy JAN for us, just 1 storm, but im not to mad had 3 big storms in DEC and if we can get atleast one nice storm a month in the winter im happy!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Hoping for 1 - 3 inches tonight. My blade is on the truck. Had some flurries earlier. Local guys have their blades on and sanders full. Lets see some action!payup


----------



## 10elawncare

anybody getting snow yet? i just heard Shelton, ct had it coming down pretty good?


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

4:00 PM - Getting flurries


----------



## rjfetz1

It came and went - hardly a dusting:crying:


----------



## PORTER 05

i dont really know what happened, but its raning and its almost over -- no snow for us ,just took the plow off the diesel, will be taking the plow off the chvey 3500 in the morning.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Accuweather still says some snow late like around 10pm. Snow for a little while here but it didn't stick. I'm thinking it went south again I'm not giving up yet though


----------



## lawn king

Its a shame this one did not happen, with the full moon tonight, this could have been a real jackpot?


----------



## DeereFarmer

It snowed very hard around 3:30, but didn't even get a dusting out of it. Melted faster than it was snowing. So much for the 2-3". Lets hope for the band at 10 PM.


----------



## plowman4life

yea im prayin for snow. at least 1 inch. ill be happy with that.

1/2 inch trigger at the hospital 
1 inch trigger on some resis so ill be busy if it snows.

bored out of my mind right now.


----------



## 10elawncare

looks like january is going out without a bang this year! atleast feb is looking good. courtesy of Accuweather...

Friday Night, Feb 1
Low: 31 °F RealFeel®: 14 °F
Snow much of the time


----------



## PORTER 05

ya only billed out once for JAN, hey it could have been worse, plows are off both trucks and im bored out of my mind, i actually made a CAKE yesterday, lol , GF is at work weekdays , and i have nothing to do, i need some of these conventions to get going , and i need it to snow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

I've got two pushes in so far this month, but that looks like that'll be it. Plow will be coming off the tractor before the weekend and then just back to waiting. I was so bored today I just went out and pushed some piles back on the farm and actually had to some good drifts to break through along the field edges.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Will tomorrow's "scattered snow showers" and "flurries" amount to anything


----------



## PORTER 05

looks like they are saying somthing about thursday night, D-1

2-4 cape cod


----------



## 10elawncare

heres from the good ol' people at accuweather. they are on a streak! 0 out of 7 predicted right!


----------



## PORTER 05

most everyone is saying snow flurries for tonight, some are 1 inch, im not putting the plows on sorry-


----------



## lawn king

Im going to go hitch up now, hope for a scrape tonight & an early morning sanding tomorrow. Lets all think positive for a february payoff as january hab been lame!


----------



## PORTER 05

they have to stop with this " theres going to be a little storm towmarow "

everytime i watch the news , they are calling for snow sort of winter event, 1-2 inches, 2-4, and it hasnt happened the last 4 or 5 times they have said it.


----------



## scitown

PORTER 05;495736 said:


> ya only billed out once for JAN, hey it could have been worse, plows are off both trucks and im bored out of my mind, i actually made a CAKE yesterday, lol , GF is at work weekdays , and i have nothing to do, i need some of these conventions to get going , and i need it to snow!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats funny. I did the same thing. I baked brownies the other day and my girlfriend came home from work, made fun of me. She told me I was "nesting". Can't get much worse than that.


----------



## rjfetz1

I vacummed the whole house, brushed the dog, washed the truck, cleaned the garage, and tomorrow the BASEMENT.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

rjfetz1;497307 said:


> I vacummed the whole house, brushed the dog, washed the truck, cleaned the garage, and tomorrow the BASEMENT.


Don't forget to rake the lawn... might need to mow it soon too.


----------



## lawn king

Another dud here. Two $h&t januarys in a row, what a drag!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I saw the flurries here today but it looked like . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . maybe 10 or 20 flakes. Hopefully February will kick us into high geer!


----------



## plowman4life

i dont remember a february that didnt kick our asses with at least one big storm.

also have the first part of march to look forward to. still possibilities for snow there.


----------



## 10elawncare

I played Wii all day.... most exercise i got all winter!


----------



## PORTER 05

i watched the food network channel, and got some ideas on a new cake...looks like another friday bake-off!!!!!!!!!

atleast i have MASCON to go to saterday!!!!!!


----------



## SnowPro93

Ya no kidding its been crazy boring, I can't wait for mascon. The most excitement i've had in a while.


----------



## iflyhelis

I've been called for a heads-up at least 5 times, but no snow.

I'm getting bored also!

I need some money!


----------



## scitown

SnowPro93;497763 said:


> Ya no kidding its been crazy boring, I can't wait for mascon. The most excitement i've had in a while.


Whats Mascon? Everyone should keep an eye on the weather for the end of the weekend. All the local forcasts are different. Now some have started warning about a possible storm...When they have no idea what is going on then it is a good sign to keep an eye out....now the dance...:bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce


----------



## DeereFarmer

I saw four flurries last night and got excited, but that was all we got. I've cleaned my garage like three times in the last month.


----------



## Gicon

Boys.......Sunday Night into Monday???


----------



## lawn king

Sunday night, light snow? All i need is an inch or two & i can get a full 1st bracket billing + a sanding run! SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW . I have a brand new duramax & plow and i really need to make some money this month. payup


----------



## Gicon

Gicon;498382 said:


> Boys.......Sunday Night into Monday???


False Alarm


----------



## Mysticlandscape

All I know is that it can snow everyday for the rest of the winter except next friday becauser I am supose to go to a concert and If I have to stay home an plow I wont be a happy camper.


----------



## mike33087

*dont be so sure*



Gicon;498580 said:


> False Alarm


dont be so sure... this type of storm typically tends to track out towards sea but generally stays and sorta backlashes at the coast. my forecaster is calling for moderate snowfall sunday night into monday morning followed by sleet. but who knows


----------



## lawn king

They are forecasting 3-5" tonight for us. That means rain! :realmad:


----------



## Bill 211

were expecting flurries today , but nothing plowable ,just as well , i blew the head gaskets out on my truck :realmad:, so its back to the shop today to finish ripping it apart


----------



## OceanTrvlr

The one week I didn't need any snow... Yesterday's forecast of 2-4 has changed to 3-5 for tonight and 4-8 by tomorrow. I guess I'll be out all tonight plowing and then off to Logan for an early morning flight to a week-long business meeting (my other work).


----------



## 10elawncare

looks like clear skies for us!


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Snowing here, visibilit's probably about 1 1/2 miles


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Snowing here! Got about an inch. Should be plowing later today. Looking at about 3 inches by late tonight. 

One of my buddies was sanding a parking lot in town and another buddy was plowing a parking lot just a couple miles away in the next over.payup

We havent started yet because we dont need to be going over the same place 15 times for 3 inches of snow.

To bad the massive storm isn't heading west


----------



## 10elawncare

anybody need help! i will do it for free! just buy me lunch!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

10elawncare;499309 said:


> anybody need help! i will do it for free! just buy me lunch!


Head out to Cape Cod they getting at least 1/2 a foot!


----------



## lawn king

*Finally !*

Its snowing big time here south of boston, looks to be an all nighter, its about time. payup has been very slow this month!


----------



## twodan

*now*

'bout 10:35 here in pembroke. was snowing heavily to 1-1/2", but it's letting up. sure could use 4" to increase the cash flow.


----------



## 10elawncare

i really dislike you all. the sun is shining here! its 30+ degrees too


----------



## PORTER 05

got about 2 1/2 inches here....plowed about 40 outa a possible 70 , works for me, besides the car my brother hit...ooopppssss


----------



## lawn king

Another dud here! Big surprise right? Another suck january for the history books!


----------



## DeereFarmer

OK, what happened? Watched the weather last night at 7 PM and they were calling for a 30% chance of snow SHOWERS! No big deal. I went out for the night. Crawled into bed at 4 AM this morning. Around 7 AM my gf kicks me and says it's snowing. Look out the window and there was a quick inch on the ground and snowing hard. Toss the plow back on the tractor, sleep for an hour and then start plowing. We ended up with alteast 3". Then got called back for my private roads for drifting. I just got in for the night. I'm ready fora nap. I knew I shouldn't have stayed out so late this morning.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Here I plowed from 3:45PM to 9:00 PM. No more than 3 inches. Less in most places but it was very powdery which is nice except for drifting. Didn't do all the residentials but everything else got done.

There's going to be some lingering snow showers and what not going on tonight through Monday so you guys south of me near the Boston area keep watching. The storm hasn't escaped yet.


----------



## Nascar24

*The Cape Got Hammered!*

Good Morning

Well it looks like the boy's down on the otherside of the bridge will be busy! Looks like they got at least 12" around the Canal area.

I hope this pattern of the weatherheads continues, they call for an inch or two and we get 2-4, when they call for 4-6 we get 8-12. Now there saying nothing in sight through next weekend, hopefully they will be wrong again and we'll get a foot!

I don't know but I get this uneasy feeling that February will be bringing a mother of a storm, not as bad as the one we got 30 years ago, but a real big one! Just a gut feeling and when I get one of these feelings about something it usually runs true.

Jay


----------



## frostypuck

A bust down here on the lower 128 belt. Got under an inch, and it took all day for that to fall.
And supposed to be 37 degrees today.
Chris in Norwood


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Nascar24;500062 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Well it looks like the boy's down on the otherside of the bridge will be busy! Looks like they got at least 12" around the Canal area.
> 
> I hope this pattern of the weatherheads continues, they call for an inch or two and we get 2-4, when they call for 4-6 we get 8-12. Now there saying nothing in sight through next weekend, hopefully they will be wrong again and we'll get a foot!
> 
> I don't know but I get this uneasy feeling that February will be bringing a mother of a storm, not as bad as the one we got 30 years ago, but a real big one! Just a gut feeling and when I get one of these feelings about something it usually runs true.
> 
> Jay


Nice! I like your positive thinking


----------



## v-plower

Nothing in south western MA. Maybe a few flurries that was it.
I heard snow/sleet here. Just checked and you will be getting rain/snow for Friday and it looks like you guys are getting rain/snow mix. Of course everything will change before Friday but lets cross our fingers!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

If it is cold enough that friday storm could a mother of a storm at least a foot for most of the north east....that is if we have any luck.


----------



## ChevKid03

mulcahy mowing;500529 said:


> If it is cold enough that friday storm could a mother of a storm at least a foot for most of the north east....that is if we have any luck.


I hope so.... I've been buying the Want Ad around here and looking on Craigslist and it looks like EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHER is selling their plows... Why, god only knows....


----------



## DeereFarmer

Friday is going to be one of those "we don't know what'll happen until it gets here" type deals. I hope either all snow or all rain. I hate this mix/ice mess that we have been getting this year. Makes me wish I had a sander.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

First Time Out;500597 said:


> Friday is going to be one of those "we don't know what'll happen until it gets here" type deals. I hope either all snow or all rain. I hate this mix/ice mess that we have been getting this year. Makes me wish I had a sander.


I agree. Next year season i'm definitely getting a sander especially if i get into doing more commercial work.


----------



## Gicon

Friday: snow and sleet likely in the morning, then rain, sleet and snow with freezing rain likely in the afternoon. Light snow accumulation. Highs in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 80 percent. 
Friday Night: freezing rain and rain likely in the evening, then a chance of snow and freezing rain after midnight. Additional light snow accumulation possible. Lows in the upper 20s. Chance of precipitation 70 percent.


----------



## rjfetz1

As of 6:00 news/weather: Friday - Ice - to - Rain Grrrrr.


----------



## Nascar24

ChevKid03;500548 said:


> I hope so.... I've been buying the Want Ad around here and looking on Craigslist and it looks like EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHER is selling their plows... Why, god only knows....


No, Those are all mine, lol

Jay


----------



## mulcahy mowing

look at the potential in this storm....no if only it can pull its own cold air down out of Canada just like many large storms in past years have done....

do the snowdance!


----------



## rjfetz1

Looks like no snow for at least a week. Going to have to change the fluid again from sitting around so long.....that and boredom.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

well weather.com changed my forecast model there not it looks like nothing special...:realmad:


----------



## Gicon

Friday: sleet and freezing rain with snow likely in the morning, then rain, a chance of sleet and freezing rain in the afternoon. Precipitation may be heavy at times in the afternoon. Moderate snow accumulation. Highs in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent. 
Friday Night: rain with freezing rain likely in the evening, then a chance of snow after midnight. Additional light snow accumulation. Lows in the upper 20s. Chance of precipitation 90 percent.


----------



## iflyhelis

ChevKid03;500548 said:


> I hope so.... I've been buying the Want Ad around here and looking on Craigslist and it looks like EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHER is selling their plows... Why, god only knows....


The WantAdvertiser is now online & it is free, I just found that out last month when they sent me a notice. I had a account with them when I was trying to sell my motorcycle.

So now you can save paying almost three bucks for the paper copy.


----------



## PORTER 05

doesnt look like anything for us for the near future.


----------



## Gicon

iflyhelis;502287 said:


> The WantAdvertiser is now online & it is free, I just found that out last month when they sent me a notice. I had a account with them when I was trying to sell my motorcycle.
> 
> So now you can save paying almost three bucks for the paper copy.


Heli, this is a weather thread. Thanks for the advisement


----------



## DeereFarmer

iflyhelis;502287 said:


> The WantAdvertiser is now online & it is free, I just found that out last month when they sent me a notice. I had a account with them when I was trying to sell my motorcycle.
> 
> So now you can save paying almost three bucks for the paper copy.


That's the best news I've heard all week. Looks like rain here for Friday.


----------



## gene gls

ChevKid03;500548 said:


> I hope so.... I've been buying the Want Ad around here and looking on Craigslist and it looks like EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHER is selling their plows... Why, god only knows....


Probely can't afford the payment. There is a ton of stuff hitting the market. I have an eye on the Want AD Trader also, trucks and equipment.


----------



## iflyhelis

Gicon;502875 said:


> Heli, this is a weather thread. Thanks for the advisement


I am so sorry! My mistake.

The weather here isn't conducive for snow out my way today, no money for me.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

forget the weather its too depressing to talk about:angry:


----------



## FordFisherman

You guys in Mass. are doing alright this year, no? Down here in CT we've only had three pushes- Now thats depressing.


----------



## ChevKid03

FordFisherman;503937 said:


> You guys in Mass. are doing alright this year, no? Down here in CT we've only had three pushes- Now thats depressing.


Some guys in MASS are doing OK, but not all of us.....


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Guys,
Theres never enough snow.payup bring it on.


----------



## 10elawncare

FordFisherman;503937 said:


> You guys in Mass. are doing alright this year, no? Down here in CT we've only had three pushes- Now thats depressing.


where in ct are you?! we only got 1 over here.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

10elawncare;504475 said:


> where in ct are you?! we only got 1 over here.


i went out 3 times, only 2 were really considered storms though, the 3rd was to scrape up about and inch and half of slushy ice. every year is getting worse and worse.


----------



## rjfetz1

I do Avon, Simsbury, West Granby, Canton, so far this season - 

December we had: 
3 - 1" or less sleet/rain
1 - 4" sleet storm 
1 - 10" snow storm

January :
2 - 1" snow/sleet/rain
1 - 4" snowstorm


----------



## RSheaLand

give it time last year we didnt even start until this time of year


----------



## PORTER 05

been out 5 times , works for me, could use more but im not complaning.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Snowed here just enough this afternoon to make the roads slick and slushy and send the salters and sanders out. Now its raining.

If it gets cold enough we could be in for a major storm next week.


----------



## v-plower

rjfetz1;504505 said:


> I do Avon, Simsbury, West Granby, Canton, so far this season -
> 
> December we had:
> 3 - 1" or less sleet/rain
> 1 - 4" sleet storm
> 1 - 10" snow storm
> 
> January :
> 2 - 1" snow/sleet/rain
> 1 - 4" snowstorm


Have room for a new account on Rte. 44 on the canton/ New Hartford line?
I just bought some land there and there is NO WAY I am driving from Agawam/West Springfield to plow it when I am done with my accounts!

We have had 9 plowables here in West Springfield/Westfield/Agawam area. 2 were really small, under 1 inch but since I do some banks they want the walks done even if there is just a dusting.


----------



## DeereFarmer

What a mess yesterday. We got about an inch of sleet, then it raineds like crazy, then froze solid. It took me just less than two hours to drive 35 miles on Route 2. It was just accidents after accidents.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Well boys the extended forecast looks like this winter is over for the most part all its showing is rain:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## 10elawncare

well atleast the grass will start growing soon...


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm actually not too sad about it not looking too hot. I just started a new job. Between that and the farm I'm working 70 hours a week and am still not doing all that I need to at the farm. Toss plowing into that and I'm swamped. We had a decent year, but I have a feeling it's not over yet!


----------



## PORTER 05

its stupid to say its over in the begining of FEB, but i dont think well see to much, the extended forcast looks really bad, and it never usually seems to get better when its bad this time of year..i dont know im talking stupid, but i wish it does snow, casue i need to pay my taxes soon----LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WingPlow

if you put any faith in a long range forcast, then i have a bridge to sell you

any forcast beyond 3 days is just a guess, and to say winters over on the 4th of feb in new england..well thats just plain crazy

we have plenty more winter coming over the next few months.....


----------



## mulcahy mowing

oh its over.......................


----------



## Idealtim

Its raining again in hamden right now. C'mon winter!


----------



## WingPlow

Idealtim;507526 said:


> Its raining again in hamden right now. C'mon winter!


your just in the wrong part of the state is all, i just got back from another salt run


----------



## TurbDies2500

where the hell did the snow go???


----------



## gene gls

WingPlow;507561 said:


> your just in the wrong part of the state is all, i just got back from another salt run


Last year was a good year, but this year is even better.


----------



## PORTER 05

raining here again today HEAVY, rain again towmarow - thats another $5000 down the storm drain!


----------



## rjfetz1

Really pizzen away alot of $$$ with this rain... on the flip note if all this rain in the last 10 days was snow......... weed be up to the roof in doe.payup


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Got less than an inch here and slush this morning, now rain. North of Manchester NH theres 6" of snow! Around 3" in Manchester New Hampshire.

Maybe snow tomorrow nightpayup


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Bring on the snow*

We Can only hope for the snow.payup I hate to see all the rain!! :angry: We Need more snow bring it on, Maybe tomorrow night a few inches or maybe some on Saturday night.


----------



## Gicon

Anyone hearing this or more for Wednesday NIGHT.....I am having a hard time beliving it......

Total snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches. Lows in the upper 20s. North winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.


----------



## PORTER 05

1-3 for our area they are calling NECN calling 3 flat...i have 1 truck down, when i turn it on the belt screatched and it starts smelling like burned rubber and i shut it off, i was going to bring it in the get new front brakes today , but i will need to find out how to fix this, think i might need to get it towe,d good thing ive got 2 trucks.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;508823 said:


> Anyone hearing this or more for Wednesday NIGHT.....I am having a hard time beliving it......
> 
> Total snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches. Lows in the upper 20s. North winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.


Yup, heard that too, I even heard that we could get 3-6. Wed night into Thurs morning


----------



## Gicon

MFIGGS422;509215 said:


> Yup, heard that too, I even heard that we could get 3-6. Wed night into Thurs morning


Wow MFiggs. Are you a weather man? You sound like one.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*I will belive it when i see the snow*

I will believe it when i see the snow. I think its going to be all rain:angry:


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Put my blade on around a half hour ago. Might be needed tomorrow...payup


----------



## Gicon

Goin to hit the commercial now....more or less wearing down the cutting edge.....ill decide on the residentials after the sun comes up


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;509310 said:


> Wow MFiggs. Are you a weather man? You sound like one.


yes i am. I was wrong, just like they were.


----------



## Gicon

Be advised, its snowing like a bandit here.....problem is, its not adding up.....thanks anyway mother nature


----------



## rjfetz1

yeap, another none snowfall event - that makes 8? but who's counting:realmad:


----------



## PORTER 05

this is a joke, just pumped in over $1,000 into one of the trucks and no snow, why do i do this again??

maybe somday ill get a real job-


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I'm plowiing Got 2-3 inchespayup


----------



## rjfetz1

TLC Snow Div.;510120 said:


> I'm plowiing Got 2-3 inchespayup


Need  ??? Pretty please??ussmileyflag


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;510021 said:


> Be advised, its snowing like a bandit here.....problem is, its not adding up.....thanks anyway mother nature


what's the snow total for that neck of the woods?? is there an inch on the ground??


----------



## DeereFarmer

We ended up with a slushy 1-2". Town plowed, but I didn't.


----------



## Gicon

MFIGGS422;510188 said:


> what's the snow total for that neck of the woods?? is there an inch on the ground??


Tough to tell. My only measuring tool is 9" so anything under 5 is a tough reading....


----------



## lawn king

This really sucks, we haven't dropped a blade in close to 4 weeks! I hate to say it, but its starting to look like the party is over?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

sorry boys we were supposed to get a few inches but I was ready and put the plow ..on looks like I blew it:realmad: please don't let it be over give me one more push!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

We kept getting dustings all day today, just to make the road gross. I'm hearing a possible 1-3" or 2-4" for tomorrow night, but I don't trust it.


----------



## Gicon

*Nfg*

Saturday: cloudy. A chance of snow in the morning, then snow in the afternoon. Snow accumulation around an inch. Highs in the mid 30s. South winds around 5 mph. Chance of snow 90 percent. 
Saturday Night: snow in the evening, then snow likely after midnight. Additional snow accumulation around an inch. Lows in the lower 20s. South winds 5 to 10 mph, becoming southwest after midnight. Chance of snow 80 percent.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

2 - 4 inches tonight.

Bring it on!!!


----------



## PORTER 05

who knows wat well get -got 1.5 yesterday...hardly paid for the repair on the truck fianlly tally $1337-


----------



## rjfetz1

Something to think about from accu-weather .....Big storm brewing for the week of the 17th


----------



## plowman4life

rjfetz1;511918 said:


> Something to think about from accu-weather .....Big storm brewing for the week of the 17th


god dam it. big storm the week of the 17th i leave for florida on the 16th for a week. if i miss a big storm im gonna **** a brick.

hell if it snows im flying back on the 18th to plow and then i fly back down.


----------



## freakshow

I'm doin the snow dance right now...C'mon white stuff, I need to make some green!


----------



## 99zr2

I just looked at weatherbug and there was a bulletin from NWS saying 3-8 for my area and more in the mountains above 1500'. 

And it is snowing like crazy right now!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Snowing now... hope it stays cold.


----------



## Gicon

Driveways are about 50% from being coated.......this one isnt looking too promising.....


----------



## Gicon

3 days in a row.....snows all day.....we dont get 1"......unreal


----------



## DeereFarmer

Gicon;512375 said:


> 3 days in a row.....snows all day.....we dont get 1"......unreal


Same here. 3 days and 3" total.


----------



## Gicon

Ran ALL the trucks and all accounts last night. Barely squeeked one out. Looks like ill be going back this afternoon after our little microburst......


----------



## rjfetz1

Waiting for that micro - burst myself Snowed Sat. for 4 hours, maybe 3/4" on driveways. Just keep waiting..........


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Plowed from 5:30AM - 10:00AM this morning. Got around 2". Some snow showers are in the forcast this afternoon, maybe another inch.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

didnt even stick to the roads here


----------



## iflyhelis

Face it guys, winter is over!

I think I plowed 6-7 times. Time for Spring & go ride the motorcycle!


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got a quick inch in 15 minutes from a squall. Be ready guys. It can come down real fast.


----------



## lawn king

*Green industry start up.*

Monday am 2 11, full time back in the shop. Time to replace hoses & bearings, change oil & filters in sprayers, spreaders,trucks & tractors. Sand,prime & paint rough spots on my dump body. Truck in 20,000 lbs of lime & fert, etc,tec,etc. Im gonna guess we get a quality snow storm by the time i get to the oil changes.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

right now where getting a blinding snow squall there is about 1 inch on the grass in about 15 mins


----------



## v-plower

Just had the first half of the micro burst and it was really windy but maybe a half inch in West Springfield Ma.
The second half is coming any minute but still not sure if there will be enough to plow but might need to shovel.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

week of the 16th looks like we could have an event...


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

What about tomorrow night (Tuesday) ... 3 - 6 inches!!! Might be better than last weeks storms which were all about 3 inches or less.


----------



## PORTER 05

ya i hope we get 3-6 that would be great, just doing taxes right know, and could really really really use the extra money to pay for that.....

hey TLC just wondering, do you pay every 3 months or just a big check at the end of the year , ive been paying at the end of the year, but this years going to be rough on me, its funny its great to make alot of money, but come tax time you almost wish you hadnt made so much!!!!..LET IT SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## frostypuck

*Tues. 2/12/08*

We're even predicted to get 3-6 south of Boston, Tues. night, before the rain washes it away.
Chris in Norwood


----------



## PLOWMAN45

it was -10 ten today did antone have trouble starting there trucks i have the dual set up one turn of the key and it started can say all the school buses started but danm its cold all we need is some snow


----------



## rjfetz1

PLOWMAN45;513805 said:


> it was -10 ten today did antone have trouble starting there trucks i have the dual set up one turn of the key and it started can say all the school buses started but danm its cold all we need is some snow


Had the diesel plugged in from 3:00am on and it was a little rough start due to the temp. @ 7:00 was ZERO. Now its a whopping 15.3 degrees. Maybe some plowing Tuesday night before rain or freezing rain??


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Hey yall i know its been a while since i been on. Its looking like all of CT even the shoreline could get a lil something tommorow night. But we will have to wait. Its gonna be a lil upsetting for me due to the fact i lost my gf 2 weeks ago and she always rode with me so.


----------



## Idealtim

New Haven ct might see a few inches tomarrow if it doesn't turn over to early on.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

PlowingRedneck;513883 said:


> Hey yall i know its been a while since i been on. Its looking like all of CT even the shoreline could get a lil something tommorow night. But we will have to wait. Its gonna be a lil upsetting for me due to the fact i lost my gf 2 weeks ago and she always rode with me so.


Sorry have to ask did she die or did you break up?


----------



## Gicon

Tuesday Night
Snow in the evening...then freezing rain...sleet and snow after midnight. Snow and sleet accumulation of 4 to 6 inches.


----------



## JBMiller616

Whats up fellas, haven't posted in a while. This weather pattern we have been in sucks, but things are looking a little promising tomorrow night and possibly this weekend.

Could someone do a snow dance please?!?!


----------



## lawn king

2-4" for us tomorrow night, so they say? Lets hope they got it right, it's been 4 weeks since we dropped a blade.


----------



## v-plower

Looks like it is in southwestern PA right now heading our way for just after mid day tomorrow.










Here are the snowfall predictions. I am in the 3-6 range but 6-12 inch range isn't far from me so who knows.


----------



## JBMiller616

lawn king;514118 said:


> 2-4" for us tomorrow night, so they say? Lets hope they got it right, it's been 4 weeks since we dropped a blade.


LOL it's been like a month and a half since I dropped steel, with the exception of a little slush......


----------



## v-plower

JBMiller616;514157 said:


> LOL it's been like a month and a half since I dropped steel, with the exception of a little slush......


You guys didnt get the January 14 storm! It was like a foot or something here 20 mins north.


----------



## Bill 211

... is it time to put the blade on ?
its been off since christmas


----------



## DeereFarmer

We'll have to see tomorrow. I'm keeping my mouth shut. I hope it holds off long enough for me to change my oil first.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

cowboy up boys here she blows...looks like we might have a few more shots..knock on wood i'm not putting the plow on until it piles up no way Murphy will get me if i do


----------



## Gicon

*Thank you for the upgrade Ma Nature*

Tuesday: partly sunny in the morning, then mostly cloudy with a chance of snow showers in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 20s. West winds around 5 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent. 
Tuesday Night: snow in the evening, then sleet, freezing rain and snow after midnight. Snow and sleet accumulation of 4 to 8 inches. Not as cool with lows around 20. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.


----------



## plowman4life

Gicon;514235 said:


> Tuesday: partly sunny in the morning, then mostly cloudy with a chance of snow showers in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 20s. West winds around 5 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent.
> Tuesday Night: snow in the evening, then sleet, freezing rain and snow after midnight. Snow and sleet accumulation of 4 to 8 inches. Not as cool with lows around 20. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.


is that about the same for CT?

i would seriously kill for 8 inches of snow. we havent got **** in weeks im starting to itch if you know what im saying.


----------



## Gicon

plowman4life;514260 said:


> is that about the same for CT?
> 
> i would seriously kill for 8 inches of snow. we havent got **** in weeks im starting to itch if you know what im saying.


Judging by the fact that you are from CT, and I am from MA does not give us the rights to share weather reports. No, that report is not for CT. However, there might be a similar report for your area. I am not sure...


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Refering to TLC repost she passed away 2 weeks ago. 2-4 inches for the CT SHORELINE


----------



## 10elawncare

PlowingRedneck;514348 said:


> Refering to TLC repost she passed away 2 weeks ago. 2-4 inches for the CT SHORELINE


sorry to hear about that, how are you holding up?

- i only heard 1-2 for us?


----------



## v-plower

Ok guys it is getting closer...into NJ now.










Looks like West Springfield/Westfield is getting 3-6 inches. Then some wintery mix tomorrow late night.

For Hartford hour by hour weather visit: Accuweather


----------



## PLOWMAN45

there saying 2-4 now im gonna plow that before it rains payup


----------



## PORTER 05

calling 2-4 for us before change over to rain for the day, sorry but well be rolling out before it swiches -im getting this storm under our belt, all i can say is good thing i bought 2 pairs of orange rain gear suits for my shovelers cause it looks like they will be shoveling for several hours in the rain - god bless them!
LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

PlowingRedneck;514348 said:


> Refering to TLC repost she passed away 2 weeks ago. 2-4 inches for the CT SHORELINE


I'm very sorry to hear that, take care

Be ready guys because this aint gonna be an easy cleanup depending how soon it changes over to rain. I'm seeing 4 - 8 inches forcasted for my area and southern NH. Hopefully we all get enough to drop the blades.ussmileyflag


----------



## rjfetz1

Yep, 3-6" possible but looks like we are going to get wet while plowing again.......positive side the rain should melt the ice.......until Wed. nite when it all freezes........but we should make some money:redbounce if the rain does'nt wash away the snow...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

im really counting on this one. but wouldnt be suprised if it becomes a total bust again. we're so trigger happy, that other night that the squall came through we went out and sand/salted almost everything. so if we get even 1" we're plowing.


----------



## rjfetz1

06HD BOSS;514588 said:


> im really counting on this one. but wouldnt be suprised if it becomes a total bust again. we're so trigger happy, that other night that the squall came through we went out and sand/salted almost everything. so if we get even 1" we're plowing.


I was out too - I had to get rid of the salt in the sander cuz it would have froze up solid.


----------



## PlowingRedneck

just finished putting the plow broke down in tears but what can i do nothing. Pray for me and others out there everyone


----------



## StonewallFarms

has anyone heard the current forecast for this storm im out of state trying to get back before it starts?


----------



## SteveJ

Looks like we're only gonna get 3-5 then it's gonna be an ice to flood out.


----------



## rjfetz1

StonewallFarms;514824 said:


> has anyone heard the current forecast for this storm im out of state trying to get back before it starts?


Central Mass should get about 4-8" before the change over to sleet/freezing rain. Not sure if you are getting the rain......here in CT. we should get the rain.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

3-6 snow before changing to 1-2" of rain starting in the a.m. and going through late afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## iflyhelis

PlowingRedneck;513883 said:


> Hey yall i know its been a while since i been on. Its looking like all of CT even the shoreline could get a lil something tommorow night. But we will have to wait. Its gonna be a lil upsetting for me due to the fact i lost my gf 2 weeks ago and she always rode with me so.


I am so sorry to hear about that!

That really has to be the most horrible thing to happen for you.

RIP!


----------



## iflyhelis

StonewallFarms;514824 said:


> has anyone heard the current forecast for this storm im out of state trying to get back before it starts?


better get back quick!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

3-6" before changing over around 7am...1-2" of rain..soo looks like we'll be plowing than salting for this one Wednesday night.


----------



## rjfetz1

Ct. now is 2-4" before change over.......


----------



## DFLS

rjfetz1;514962 said:


> Ct. now is 2-4" before change over.......
> View attachment 34954


You back? :waving: Look outside


----------



## Gicon

Tonight: snow in the evening, then sleet, freezing rain and snow after midnight. Snow and sleet accumulation of 6 to 10 inches. Lows in the lower 20s.


----------



## Plowfast9957

2-4 then rain after midnight. I will be up at 12:30 pushin before it washes avay.


----------



## PORTER 05

you guys start pushing right when it switchs to rain , or do you go out an hour or 2 before it gos to rain cause itll wash away anything that accumulates??

we usually wait but with the amount of rain we are going to get it looks like there will be alot of melting.


----------



## DeereFarmer

My plow will be on within the hour.


----------



## plowman4life

finally we've got some accumulation and its comming down hard. 2-4+ finally get to plow. already have 2 crews at the hospital and i will be going out soon to get the rest of the crews going and then off plowing :redbounce:bluebounc:bluebouncpayup


----------



## 06HD BOSS

been snowing here for about an hour. just about 1/2" on the ground already. at this rate im hoping for about 3" before changing to sleet and rain. we'll definitely be out before it changes to all rain.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

plowman4life;515099 said:


> finally we've got some accumulation and its comming down hard. 2-4+ finally get to plow. already have 2 crews at the hospital and i will be going out soon to get the rest of the crews going and then off plowing :redbounce:bluebounc:bluebouncpayup


Where are you exactly? Hasn't started here yet.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

South east mass and its starting off slow here light snow coming down not even a coating yet but its picking up a bit....here we go.


----------



## dutchman

06HD BOSS;515101 said:


> been snowing here for about an hour. just about 1/2" on the ground already. at this rate im hoping for about 3" before changing to sleet and rain. we'll definitely be out before it changes to all rain.


Accu Weather is saying 6" but I have a feeling it is not gone be much


----------



## KubotaJr

you workin up in franklin tonight mulcahy?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

hopefully, waiting for the call


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Been snowing here since about 8 pm. No accumulation yet just a white surface on the roads. Town's big Mack salter just came through...


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Just got the call heading out around 11


----------



## DFLS

Another Snow to sleet to freezing rain to rain on sun night into Monday is in the forecast now.


----------



## v-plower

Was working at my friends shop putting a back rack on my truck and then we went and fueled our trucks.
the roads are pretty nasty.

Have about 3 inches and all gassed up and ready to roll in about an hour if I dont fall a sleep first.


----------



## PORTER 05

got about 3 or so here, looks like there will be another inch or so then change over to sleet, then rain, just picked up one of the shovolers and hes completly drunk, hmmmmmmmmm got to love it-----


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Thats a good one porter get a few picture of him or somthing if he passes out in a snow bank. Heading out now..


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Heading out in the next 15 mins. Nasty out there and its already turn to sleet.


----------



## v-plower

PORTER 05;515434 said:


> got about 3 or so here, looks like there will be another inch or so then change over to sleet, then rain, just picked up one of the shovolers and hes completly drunk, hmmmmmmmmm got to love it-----


LOL that's great!
We ended up staying in. The weather map changed between the times I looked at it. Glad I took a last look as we got another inch or 2 of some really heavy stuff. Mainly ice/snow mix.

Tried to catch 2 hrs of sleep but that didn't happen. Now waiting for my bobcat operator and one of my shovelers to get here so we can get started on the 4 banks we have to get done before 9 am.
Hope the roads are a better than they were before.

Be safe!


----------



## v-plower

TLC Snow Div.;515448 said:


> Heading out in the next 15 mins. Nasty out there and its already turn to sleet.


Yeah we just had that here. It is actually still going. probably is headed your way so dont expect it to end anytime soon.


----------



## scitown

Holy S%$T anyone wanna chip in on the arc. Im pretty sure my plow will be frozen to the ground by tomorrow morning. I didn't put blocks under it and now my truck and plow are in about 3" of water. I hope it backs down before it freezes so I can get out there. I have never plowed Powder. Whats that like.


----------



## PORTER 05

just got in - plowed 1am to 12 noon - ran through the whole route, just over 70 i think-- 2 trucks-....the shovelers looked happy in the rain, but when one had to leave to go to morning classes, i soon found out why they looked so pissed , love shoveling in the rain.

backed the 350 diesel into a tree and destroyed the right rear taillight , besides that it was great.

LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## v-plower

scitown - I'll go in on it with you. My driveway is a freakin swimming pool!I just scooped my plow and pushed about 500 gallons into the street.

Just got done and today sucked! Second worse storm this winter.
I broke a spring on my plow. I went through a 3 foot deep puddle at about 40 mph (good thing my truck is diesel). My horn now makes a very odd sound lol. My truck bucked for the next 10 miles or so.
One of my shovelers left the cap off the nozzle on the gas can and it tipped over in the bed of my truck. 
We all went for some breakfast and now I need to sleep or fix the spring. I think I will weld the spring bracket back on in case we get plowable snow tonight then sleep/or drink beers.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

v-plower;515619 said:


> scitown - I'll go in on it with you. My driveway is a freakin swimming pool!I just scooped my plow and pushed about 500 gallons into the street.
> 
> Just got done and today sucked!


Ditto on both things! tree limbs are also snapping like crazy, its been straight rain since about 6am but the temp just got over the freezing mark within the last hour. what a mess!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

heavy rain sucks


----------



## Bill 211

i wonder if i can bill my accounts doublepayup
one bill for snow plowing 
& one bill for flood control


----------



## DeereFarmer

We ended up with about a solid 5" before the ice and then atleast 2" of rain on top of that. It was a mess.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

now the storm is just a memory


----------



## v-plower

PLOWMAN45;516042 said:


> now the storm is just a memory


A really, really bad memory!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

accuweather said maybe something this weekend straight snow payup


----------



## v-plower

I love making money but right now I dont even want to think about plowing!
Tomorrow morning however I will be doing a snow dance again.


----------



## PORTER 05

checked all the local forcasts and ACCU-wheather, and i dont see any snow in the future.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I feel one last storm coming when we don't expect it

big nor easter in late feb


----------



## 10elawncare

Sunday Night, Feb 17
Low: 36 °F RealFeel®: 18 °F
Windy and rainy


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Rain in the forecast*

Hi Guys,
I heard nothing but rain in the forecast for next week, :realmad:I think we are starting to lose this winter,:crying: Bring on the snow we can only hope.
SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## Gicon

*........*

Monday Night: mostly cloudy. A chance of snow in the evening. Lows in the lower 20s. Chance of snow 40 percent.


----------



## lawn king

Nothing at all on the horizon for us. Perhaps we will get one last blast, but its not looking good folks?


----------



## Gicon

Lawn King and I have the same amount of posts and are from the same state....


----------



## mike33087

yay! lol

lawn king did u get a new truck? you a have a cab over too right


----------



## lawn king

Yes i have a new pick up. My cabover is set up with my sno-way 9 foot ht.


----------



## lawn king

Yes i have a new pick up. My cabover is set up with my sno-way 9 foot ht.


----------



## Gicon

*Hey*



lawn king;519163 said:


> Yes i have a new pick up. My cabover is set up with my sno-way 9 foot ht.


You tryin to jack up your post count by double posting?????


----------



## lawn king

sorry, i dont know how i did that! Lack of snowfall is making me more stupid than usual!


----------



## daninline

I heard of someting 10 days out that could be big but I'll wait.


----------



## PORTER 05

i heard of light snow on wed, and maybe on fri, well see i dont think thatll happen though ...rain here today, another $2,600 in the drain.


----------



## Gicon

PORTER 05;519877 said:


> i heard of light snow on wed, and maybe on fri, well see i dont think thatll happen though ...rain here today, another $2,600 in the drain.


Rain here today, and 57. Plenty of snowmelt going on....I wish I was only out 2600 today.....Lets keep our fingers crossed for this weekend.


----------



## roadking88

47 degrees and foggy here with heavy rain earlier.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

59 degrees and it just stoped raining here. Just a few small piles left with the trucks sitting idle for yet another RAIN storm in February in New England. Starting to believe in global warming..


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Mysticlandscape;519936 said:


> 59 degrees and it just stoped raining here. Just a few small piles left with the trucks sitting idle for yet another RAIN storm in February in New England. Starting to believe in global warming..


i hear ya man. they said the record for today is 68*. but im sure they werent thinking global warming back then


----------



## lawn king

Oh, ya. That fat lady is getting ready.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

lawn king;519981 said:


> Oh, ya. That fat lady is getting ready.


meaning what?


----------



## lawn king

Meaning this winter is just about a done deal!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

haha oh. i thought you might've heard something i didnt about a storm. yes, this winter was a done deal for us about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## DeereFarmer

It's hot out today. All we have left are just piles and a lot of mud.


----------



## PORTER 05

ya i think this winters over--we are going out towmarow to all of our gravel driveways to push back and smooth out all of the gravel we might have pushed around plowing this winter.....

wasnt to bad of a winter we went out 8 times, but if all that rain had been storms i think we might have gone out around 17 -or 18 times, that would have been awsome...there still might be a storm or 2 left im not giving up jus yet, but im pretty sure it over.....


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Maybe not yet they said watching friday but its four days out so we will have to see... im not getting my hopes up cause I want to go away for the weekend..


----------



## PORTER 05

looks like FRI might be a storm, towmarow is a bust for us boston north i think even the cape proubly wont get much.....were are you planning on heading for the weekend , i just got back from conneticut with the GF, stayed in the hilton in mystic seaport, it was pritty fun just get away for a few days, landscaping starts in a little over a month and then its 6-7 days a week for a looooong time.


----------



## Gicon

Friday: snow likely. Light snow accumulation possible. Highs in the upper 20s. Chance of snow 60 percent. 
Friday Night: cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Lows 15 to 20. 
Saturday: mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow showers. Highs in the mid 30s.


----------



## lawn king

It would be great if we could get a scrape & a sanding out of that!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

lol some you guys are already giving up and its only February. Still got some high chances of getting buried. Just look at history whether its recent or over the past decade and most of the largest storms happen between now and the end of March.

Been out 12 - 15 times this season. About a week ago i was out 3 times in during the week.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

just touched up the paint on the plow and coated it with fluid film I'm ready to store it for the summer. I have a feeling I'll be back out plowing again...


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm not moving any gravel or painting anything just yet.


----------



## lawn king

Light snow friday night. Keeping our fingers crossed that it will be enough to drop a blade and generate a little payup


----------



## PORTER 05

their starting to say it might be nor-easter.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

PORTER 05;521108 said:


> their starting to say it might be nor-easter.


hmmm... I just caught the end of a channel 7 weather and he said this could be a sizable snowfall with NO TURNING TO RAIN...."nice and fluffy" is what he said actually!!

Let's hope....


----------



## frostypuck

Accuweather's giving me 1.5" for Friday afternoon. Just (11:00pm)had a squall blast thru here, dropped about .5 inches in 15 minutes. Bad enough to close 128 in Waltham till they roll the sanders.
Chris in Norwood


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Looking Like A Big Ole Storm Brewing Friday Plows Are Goign Back On The Trucks Again After The Start Of Cleanups


----------



## Bill 211

Just when i was about to give up hope , their calling for 3-5 here by sat. morning
payup:bluebouncpurplebou


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Had some snow squalls here last night and yesterday but it didn't leave anything. South and West of me got more. Lookin forward to Friday


----------



## PORTER 05

NECN said 1/2 foot for alot of areas of new england fri into fri night-


----------



## Gicon

Friday: cloudy. A chance of snow in the morning, then snow likely in the afternoon. Light snow accumulation possible. Highs around 30. Southeast winds around 5 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent. 
Friday Night: snow likely in the evening, then a chance of snow showers after midnight. Additional moderate snow accumulation possible. Lows 15 to 20. Chance of snow 70 percent.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

we'll see what happens guys. my stations arent saying anything definite yet.


----------



## 10elawncare

Friday, Feb 22
High: 31 °F RealFeel®: 18 °F
Breezy with snow much of the time, accumulating 2-4 inches


----------



## 10elawncare

that would be a nice way to end the season...


----------



## Gicon

Does anyone know how to blow up the accuweather maps that you see on the home page? I think they have me in the 6-10 swath for friday but the picture is so dam small i cant tell.


----------



## KubotaJr

3'' or more would be perfect!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

woohoo looks like we could be getting 3-6" Kubota


----------



## PLOWMAN45

dr mel says 3-6 might be costal storm


----------



## frostypuck

Gicon;521667 said:


> Does anyone know how to blow up the accuweather maps that you see on the home page? I think they have me in the 6-10 swath for friday but the picture is so dam small i cant tell.


Isn't there a button over top of the map that says large? I usually click on the map, then click on large loop to have it loop.
Chris in Boston


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Im Not Rushing It Lol Ill Wait Till Friday Morning To Put Everything On


----------



## DeereFarmer

Great! The one day I have to work 7-5 it's going to snow. Then I have to work 8-3 on Saturday. It's going to be a long night on Friday.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

First Time Out;522181 said:


> Great! The one day I have to work 7-5 it's going to snow. Then I have to work 8-3 on Saturday. It's going to be a long night on Friday.


just think of the payup


----------



## scitown

Gicon;521667 said:


> Does anyone know how to blow up the accuweather maps that you see on the home page? I think they have me in the 6-10 swath for friday but the picture is so dam small i cant tell.


I have the same problem, Look in the map pull down screen on the top left of the homepage, sometimes you can dig a larger map out of there. The worst is when you click on the little thumbnail jobbers sometimes they are popup ads, like the make them small just for that purpose.


----------



## KubotaJr

5-9'' now!


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Have yet to put everything on lol im waiting lol


----------



## PORTER 05

im right on the 2-4 / 5-8 line, wouldnt mind 5",. thats all we need to get busy.any more and it just trouble.


----------



## PlowingRedneck

ill agree to that its gonna be a mess if it ACTUALLY happens.


----------



## lawn king

Now its rain & snow for us. Nice heavy wet crap. Im glad im pushing it around with a diesel!


----------



## KubotaJr

all fluffy snow for us!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

I know it could change, but i just heard all snow for CT. how can mass have rain?


----------



## SnowPro93

I've only seen snow for Massachusetts, Ch.5 Dick and Harv are saying 4-9, maybe with a little mix with sleet...All I know is the way the trough through the U.S. right now is reminiscent of what I've read about March of 93. If you get a chance, read through this, pritty cool. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm_of_the_Century_(1993)


----------



## mulcahy mowing

KubotaJr;522636 said:


> all fluffy snow for us!


***Giggles like little girl*** I like the looks of this


----------



## 06HD BOSS

SnowPro93;522687 said:


> I've only seen snow for Massachusetts, Ch.5 Dick and Harv are saying 4-9, maybe with a little mix with sleet...All I know is the way the trough through the U.S. right now is reminiscent of what I've read about March of 93. If you get a chance, read through this, pritty cool. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm_of_the_Century_(1993)


I was watching MadMan talk about that yesterday. That'd be sweet!


----------



## PORTER 05

those storms where fun when i was really yuong like 13 - 14 15 - 16 or so when i was plowing in the beginning, but know that i owna buisness and habve to pay for my trucks and stuff, stomrs like that are nothing but truoble,. simple 4-6 inches is all we need to make tons of money ina short time withough busting anything up.


----------



## sir spaniourd

I'm with you Porter. 5" of fluffy snow is all we needpayup


----------



## 06HD BOSS

fresh off the presses. now he's sayin the mix could move even father inland. snow breaking out between 9am-noon


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Winter Storm Warning in effect for most of CT for the exception of Tolland Windham and Hartford Counties. The NWS is forcasting half a foot to a foot of snow for the warned areas


----------



## 06HD BOSS

what kind of BS is that. thats like 1/3 of the state lol...im sure theyll expand it though as time goes on. whats the latest forecast?


----------



## PlowingRedneck

From what i just heard everyone is to get 4-8 inches including shoreline. Im keeping a close on eye on this biatch lol


----------



## JBMiller616

Looks like we finally get some good action!!

I'm having some issues with the plow lights on one of my trucks, if anyone can help I started a thread under equipment repair.


----------



## JBMiller616

06HD BOSS;523113 said:


> what kind of BS is that. thats like 1/3 of the state lol...im sure theyll expand it though as time goes on. whats the latest forecast?


Warnings for us should be issued this evening.

EDIT: Waring is already issued.......http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=BOX&textField1=41.7657&textField2=-72.6839


----------



## lawn king

Its looking like 8-10 for us south of boston!


----------



## FteNelson

dam n NEW ENGLAND 

im in cleveland till sunday


----------



## 99zr2

Accuweather is saying 5 to 10 for my area. I will wait and see what the local tv station says later.


----------



## PlowingRedneck

who to believe idk wtnh is saying 5-10 statewide wvit is saying 3-5 idk


----------



## DeereFarmer

mulcahy mowing;522323 said:


> just think of the payup


I know, I'm drooling. Friday is double time because I'm the only one working and Saturday is always 1.25 time for me.payuppayup Add in my 10 drives and I'm going to have a nice Saturday night.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Blades are going on the trucks tomorrow

payupBest way to start the weekend!


----------



## Gicon

*Enough Said*

Total snow accumulations in the 6 to 10 inch range are expected across northern Massachusetts, including the boston metropolitan area.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Gicon;523332 said:


> Total snow accumulations in the 6 to 10 inch range are expected across northern Massachusetts, including the boston metropolitan area.


That about sums it up,i,m just happy its not rain again.


----------



## JBMiller616

This sounds like a good helping of snow for all of us. NWS is saying snowfall should begin by day break and quickly become moderate to heavy.

My blades are on and ready to go!!


----------



## KubotaJr

Yep there saying 6-10 here. I will throw the blade on tomorrow morning!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Yep mine is going on first thing in the morning. Sounds like 6" at least is promised. Just keep the cold air from escaping and we're golden.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

TLC Snow Div.;523641 said:


> Yep mine is going on first thing in the morning. Sounds like 6" at least is promised. Just keep the cold air from escaping and we're golden.


should have the blade on in the am having some problems with my power hitch just hope I can get it on there in the morning:crying:


----------



## Chris-R

Just watched the late weather and they said 7-10 south of Boston and a foot of snow near Springfield area. Looks like southern New Hampshire will also get snow but the storm will be mostly south of New Hampshire traveling through Mass. going out to sea.


----------



## dutchman

it is coming down allready 1"


----------



## PLOWMAN45

it started like at 230 300 am here id say there 4 or more in the ground payup


----------



## Bill 211

PLEASE! , give us more than 7" so i can charge double payuppayup


----------



## dutchman

on the ground 2"


----------



## Flipper

Yeah we got about 4" down now. Upwards of 10" I would guess by the time it ends.

Just grabbing a quick bite then back out.


----------



## dutchman

I will go out around 11 and they all get plowed twice


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Just a dusting here right now but looks good coming down steady now.

locked and loaded ready to go when it piles up


----------



## JBMiller616

White Gold is Falling!!!!! Lets mount up and be safe out there!!!


----------



## lawn king

The beast is here, arrived at 7:00. Lock & load people.


----------



## iflyhelis

:yow!:

This should be a all nighter...

Yippie!


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Lock and Loaded and waiting been snowing since 530 about 3 inches already in SE CT gonna be a good day boys be safe out there. Keep ya updated thru out the day


----------



## 10elawncare

I have a problem... theres this weird white stuff all over my truck & plow!

can somebody help please!

Im scared!


----------



## JBMiller616

LOL NICE!!! I'll be taking some pics today too..........


----------



## PLOWMAN45

there has to be 6 or 7 right here i will grab some pics


----------



## 10elawncare

theres easily 5" here. its starting to come down hard again.... well be safe everyone!!!!! I'm headed out...i will make sure to take some pics....


----------



## 10elawncare

I already saw 1 accident this mornng, truck & plow. looked like he tried crossing the street and struck an oncoming car. put a nice big dent with the plow into the guys camry... so yea... be safe!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

still only about an inch or two the snows let up i hear the heavy stuff is on the way.


----------



## Fisher II

*I dont know.....*

I got a funny feeling about this one. It's been snowing here since 7am.....the streets are still pretty bare(im sure because of the radiant heat form sun) My guess is the totals are gonna be less than what they are predicting! I'll say about 3-4 inches


----------



## KubotaJr

dont doubt anything! The heavy stuff is on its way in!!!


----------



## rjfetz1

Maybe 1 1/4" here - very light, light, light snow?? almost looks like the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

hows it look up there in franklin right now?

i bet my boss is out at my accounts right snow i wish i was out there


----------



## v-plower

The local news here in the springfield area (wwlp) was saying that worcester hills are going to get hammered!
So far here in West Springfield we have about 1.5". It's been pretty steady since it started a little after 6.
Slow and steady.

They were saying sometime around rush hour we will be getting 1-2" per hour and then it will stop.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Look at the radar we got a ways to go...


----------



## KubotaJr

theres about an inch on the ground so far....



mulcahy mowing;523960 said:


> hows it look up there in franklin right now?
> 
> i bet my boss is out at my accounts right snow i wish i was out there


----------



## KubotaJr

this was at about 8 am when i just put the plow on.

now just waiting..............


----------



## PORTER 05

been snowing here since 9 or so, really really light, i though i might have seen the sun, nothing on the ground and its been snowing for 3 hrs-.starting to get sketched-out-


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Snowing since 8am and there is about 2 inches now as of 2:00 pm. Hasn't been snowing hard enough to stop the salt from melting it on the roads yet. Going out later this evening when it gets deeper.

Ready for action...


----------



## Plowfast9957

About 3 inches here now. The bowling alley I do will be closed and doctors offices close at 4 on friday so I will probably be heading out around 530. We are on track for about 6 I think.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Yup...getting heavier as the afternoon progress (in West Boxford right now) 2-3 inches on the ground...I'll be going out much later after all the traffic subsides...no commercials here just resi's. My little plowing buddy is ready too...


----------



## PORTER 05

we have proubly 3 or so inches, theres still a whole lot left on the radar, theres a "tail" that is waaaaaaaaay to the west


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Just got in for a quick bite to eat started at 930. Snow started around 5. So far for accumulation goes we got 7inches so far and another round is dew in so im ready going back out to push back


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Boy did they screw this one up too...we were supposed to get 6-8 inches then clearing...I just heard that we're going to get another 3-6 overnight....good thing it's fluffy stuff!!!  AND WE'VE ALREADY GOT A HEALTHY 8"


----------



## PORTER 05

already got atleast 6 , just checked the radar and the storm is well west of the eastern NY border-, yup they messed this up alright -


----------



## PLOWMAN45

my final total is about 10" here


----------



## mulcahy mowing

plowed for 8 hours I'm in for the night might go back out around 8am to scrape everything clean


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Total snowfall for me is 7 inches in for the night and back out in the am for CLEAN UPS. Did anyone break anything today?


----------



## frostypuck

Looks like it's about over here outside Boston.
We've got 7 inches on the ground, went out from 3 til 5:30, then 9pm to midnight.
Will do a quick scrape in the a.m. after the sun comes up.
Later,
Chris


----------



## Quality SR

PlowingRedneck;524643 said:


> Total snowfall for me is 7 inches in for the night and back out in the am for CLEAN UPS. Did anyone break anything today?


We got right about the same. 5-7" across the island. NYC got about 6". Too bad i missed it i had to work today. :crying:


----------



## Gicon

9.9 on the Official. Thats 1.5 times on the billing....and now its bed time......8:08am


----------



## 10elawncare

that was fun........


----------



## 06HD BOSS

6.5 for us. couldve been more if it didnt sleet and rain the last 4 hours of it. oh well, it was good


----------



## PlowingRedneck

What a day lol just got back in again from plowing slush lol and its snowing again ughhhhhh


----------



## lawn king

We got around 5". Better than nothing!


----------



## PlowingRedneck

why is it everytime i go back out and do push back someone stops me and asks me to do their driveway. hey as long as they pay me im fine by that. I will have some pics up later of the 4 accounts i did


----------



## KubotaJr

We got 8'' here.


----------



## KubotaJr

heres the pile in my driveway


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Got at least 10 inches. I started at 5pm. yesterday and plowed right through the night and up to 1pm today. Only took 2 breaks and never went to bed...  I can't stay awake now i'm so worn out!

Couldn't have asked for a better storm. Very light powdery snow with no wind.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

TLC Snow Div.;525148 said:


> Got at least 10 inches. I started at 5pm. yesterday and plowed right through the night and up to 1pm today. Only took 2 breaks and never went to bed...  I can't stay awake now i'm so worn out!
> 
> Couldn't have asked for a better storm. Very light powdery snow with no wind.


Yup, a solid 10 " here too (just east of you in N andover, salem, windham, pelham area) Less snow the further north I went...went out after midnight (tired of watching the damn snow fall but sure enough as soon as I got the truck cleaned off the snow had stopped...was out til 5:30 am including my "freebies" that I plow...

Had to go back to one account at 8am because the "clueless" customers had cars all over their driveway so I bypassed them and came back in the am... WTF don't people know you're coming to plow when the snow stops??? They expect you to wait around while they put on their boots and clear their cars off and then get stuck trying to get out of their drives so you can plow... At least you know who to dump come next season...


----------



## DeereFarmer

We had a good 10" here. All light and fluffy. Really fun to plow. Worked at my real job from 6:30 AM to 7:00 PM. Plowed til 2 AM and was back at work by 7:00 AM this moring. I'm exhausted.


----------



## v-plower

Had about 8". Went out about 10 PM and got back around 4 AM hit the rack for a couple of hours then back out around 9 AM and back around 2PM. Built a big snowman with my kids and my bobcat operator for a few hours and now I'm exhausted.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

yup 8" plowed 2pm-10pm then back out 6am-11am


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Just got back from sanding the accounts and im a lil under the weather but im going to bed talk with ya fellows in the morning. Fell like i gots me the FLU


----------



## 10elawncare

PlowingRedneck;525705 said:


> Just got back from sanding the accounts and im a lil under the weather but im going to bed talk with ya fellows in the morning. Fell like i gots me the FLU


That sucks... i just got over it! Still cant get rid of the cough. Well worth the sleepless night! payuppayup


----------



## DeereFarmer

PlowingRedneck;525705 said:


> Just got back from sanding the accounts and im a lil under the weather but im going to bed talk with ya fellows in the morning. Fell like i gots me the FLU


It seems like everyone I know is sick right now.


----------



## makplow

First Time Out;526398 said:


> It seems like everyone I know is sick right now.


I sub contract plow for my town, and Jeff the fellow who shares the route with me was just getting over the flu. We plowed for 12 hours straight and I could tell he was hurting, but he carried on and did a great job.

Mak.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

looks like winter might have a few still coming at us just have to wait it out a week and see what comes


----------



## hotshot4819

winter is far from over guys, serousily, one week without snow and you guys get scared.
we are very lucky to of had the snow we have had, and to think there is still 6 weeks possible. 
im hoping for the best, i wouldnt mind another 12-20 grand in my pocket.

and if we dont get any, then hey , ive already made more money then most people make in a year,


----------



## mulcahy mowing

hotshot4819;527590 said:


> winter is far from over guys, serousily, one week without snow and you guys get scared.
> we are very lucky to of had the snow we have had, and to think there is still 6 weeks possible.
> im hoping for the best, i wouldnt mind another 12-20 grand in my pocket.
> 
> and if we dont get any, then hey , ive already made more money then most people make in a year,


shhhhh don't jinx it hahahapayup


----------



## v-plower

Here we go again!
Have about 1/2" plus right now and they are saying it will change t rain around 9PM. At the rate it is falling I am guessing we will end up with 3-4" before the changeover.

So another slushy mess! It's better than nothing but it would be nice for a nice powdery snow like last storm!


----------



## v-plower

I guess I posted too soon.
At about 5:15 it changed over to all rain where I am in West Side.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I just drove home from Manchester, NH. That was white knuckle driving. We have about 1" of wet stuff on the ground, but the roads were very slippery. It's starting to change over to rain now.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Snow Friday night into Saturday*

I here That there will be a Alberta clipper on Friday night into Saturday with 1 to 3 inches and some spots might get 2 to 4 inches.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

looks like something next weekend too not this week but next weekend....


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

At this point ill take whatever we get. Next weekend we turn clocks ahead.


----------



## Gicon

*Moderate Snow Accumulation*

Friday: partly sunny. A chance of snow in the afternoon. Cold with highs in the mid 20s. Chance of snow 50 percent. Wind chill values as low as 15 below in the morning. 
Friday Night: snow likely. Moderate snow accumulation possible. Not as cool with lows 15 to 20. Chance of snow 70 percent. 
Saturday: partly sunny. A chance of snow in the morning. Not as cool with highs in the upper 30s. Chance of snow 30 percent.


----------



## gene gls

v-plower;528821 said:


> I guess I posted too soon.
> At about 5:15 it changed over to all rain where I am in West Side.


Same here, we got about 2" before the change and the temp is still at 32 deg. at 9:15 PM.


----------



## Enzo

*Blizzard Coming Maybe*

hey everybody,

I am new to the forums, but just letting you know that there is something out in the midwest dumped over a foot of snow and its suppose to head east for us, At least that is what CNN weather guy said. I am in CT and just got a truck I hope to use it at least once before the season.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Welcome to plowsite Enzo!

were all hoping for more snow


----------



## PORTER 05

looks like fri / sat could be 1-3


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I plowed last night after it changed over to rain. Got 3 inches but before it changed over it was coming down extremely heavy and the roads were awfull, the rain cleaned it up after everything was plowed. I didn't need to do driveways though.


----------



## Enzo

I am always on top of the weather now lol. My father had a trunk tracker now just to program it for the local weather.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

What the heck is going on here??? where did this come from...??It's snowing like a son of a gun right now....who knew anything about this?????

Salem NH...anyone else getting dumped on right now??


----------



## Muirs Landscape

yes im in Salem, NH its snowing out bad now they said could see 1-2 inches tonight


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Comming down good here too might keep up all night they said, gunna have to get up nice an early an see what we are working with..


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Muirs Landscape;530201 said:


> yes im in Salem, NH its snowing out bad now they said could see 1-2 inches tonight


Well, if it's just 2 " I'm ok..my damned truck is still in the shop...day 3 tomorrow waiting for fuel lines to be shipped...:realmad:

I have a backup guy but it sucks to have to pay out what I should be taking in!!:crying:

Although I do have an account with a 2" trigger...crap...


----------



## Muirs Landscape

looks like theres already in inch out there its comin down like crazy


----------



## FordFisherman

Got 1.5 here, still snowing- gonna go mount up....


----------



## FordFisherman

It pays to site check. Got 1.5 on one lot; 10 miles away there was nothing. Only other plows out were state trucks....Gonna be alot of frantic plow crews out there at sunup...Weather guys predicted flurries:realmad:


----------



## Flipper

We got 2" + here in Brookfield. I never even saw a town truck out while doing my route. We did everything as I am afraid of the below freezing temps through Friday night when they expect more snow.


----------



## iflyhelis

We got a dusting out here in Norton, just enough for the sanders for the town to come out if they will.

Slick roads, but negotiable if you don't drive like it is June 30th & 80 degrees out.

Anything happening this weekend?


----------



## PlowingRedneck

We got a dusting here. Just enought to go sand. And now i have to put the plows on for tommorow ughhhhhhhhhh lol im waiting till the last min


----------



## PORTER 05

woke up at 3:30 from the city plows, got out of bed and was like wat the hell is going on here had no idea-got about 2 inches--- went to bed at 8 so i never watched the 10 oclock news.back in after 5 1/2 HRS plows only used 1 truck and i shovled with one of the guys brother ran the truck.plowed 35 outa a posibble 70 or so, cant nbeat that, bring it on FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

That was a good little storm. Got 2 - 3 inches of powdery snow. Was out by 5am and did all commercial lots for the other landscaper and most of my drives. 

Looking forward to Fiday night


----------



## mulcahy mowing

iflyhelis;530486 said:


> We got a dusting out here in Norton, just enough for the sanders for the town to come out if they will.
> 
> Slick roads, but negotiable if you don't drive like it is June 30th & 80 degrees out.
> 
> Anything happening this weekend?


I hear snow starting around 5am and going to about 9am then changing over to rain.


----------



## PORTER 05

heard 2-4 / 3-6 , dint hear anything about rain or anything, maybe alittle mix but nothing to big yet....so looks like well be doing a duoble header, bring it on, this might just end up being a great plow season!


----------



## scitown

Does anyone have a link to MA snow storm dates and accumulation for the past month? Im billing out and lost my book with the dates. They were all in my trigger price range so accums. dont really matter I just need dates. Its looking like maybe a mix staying south of Boston for Friday night. I hope the warm air holds until the precip is heading out.


----------



## frostypuck

scitown;530648 said:


> Does anyone have a link to MA snow storm dates and accumulation for the past month? Im billing out and lost my book with the dates. They were all in my trigger price range so accums. dont really matter I just need dates. Its looking like maybe a mix staying south of Boston for Friday night. I hope the warm air holds until the precip is heading out.


Go to accuweather.com punch in your zip code, and on the local page, at the bottom, there will be a button for past 24 hrs, past month and typical.
Gives accumulation as well as dates.
Chris in Norwood


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Accuweather is saying 5 inches for me with no changeover


----------



## frostypuck

PlowingRedneck;530713 said:


> Accuweather is saying 5 inches for me with no changeover


Same here about 20 miles south of Boston.
Chris


----------



## PlowingRedneck

I think this is gonna be a all snow event


----------



## DeereFarmer

Had about 1" this morning. This weekend is looking good.


----------



## 99zr2

I just checked accuweather and it looks like I am on the bottom edge of the 6 to 12 range. 
That last storm here in Adams we got about 7" and when I went to North Adams to do my two over there they only had 3". Wierd storm for totals. As usual up in Savoy they got more than down were I am. The drive I have up there had about 10".


----------



## PORTER 05

ya looking like this will be a all snow event.


----------



## JBMiller616

NWS is saying 3-6 here in central CT, starting after midnight and wrapping up mid morning. We all should get a little something to push around.


----------



## Enzo

I just watched the 10 o'clock news on Fox and they said 3-6 as well for friday night into saturday morning. WOOOOOO!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

11 news looks like an all snow event here now 3-6"


----------



## PORTER 05

2-4 most are saying with a little mix maybe on the coast to sleet , looks like it will be ending mid saterday, thats not so great - everyone will be crying to get done " RIGHT KNOW " thats alight!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

JBMiller616;531088 said:


> NWS is saying 3-6 here in central CT, starting after midnight and wrapping up mid morning. We all should get a little something to push around.


thats exactly how i want it. wake up a little bit later on a saturday morning because nobdy has to go anywhere. get out there at like 7 instead of 4am. CH30 posted 4-8, but then said it'll be on the lesser side. lol


----------



## Gicon

Saturday: snow in the morning, then snow likely in the afternoon. Total snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches. Not as cool with highs in the mid 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph, becoming southwest in the afternoon. Chance of snow near 100 percent.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

its gonna be a heavy wet snow. should clean up real nice....and backblade easy too


----------



## DFLS

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 12 PM EST
SATURDAY.

THIS WARNING INCLUDES HARTFORD AND TOLLAND COUNTIES IN CONNECTICUT.

4 - 8 inches, no rain except coast.

And perfect timing!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

WOW beautiful!


----------



## 10elawncare

so whats the coast supposed to get?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

10elawncare;531503 said:


> so whats the coast supposed to get?


all rain LOL. j/k i think theyre sayin 2-4 for you guys


----------



## rjfetz1

DFLS;531473 said:


> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW
> WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 12 PM EST
> SATURDAY.
> 
> THIS WARNING INCLUDES HARTFORD AND TOLLAND COUNTIES IN CONNECTICUT.
> 
> 4 - 8 inches, no rain except coast.
> 
> And perfect timing!


4 -8" is near the mass pike south of the mass pike amounts drop

A storm ending at 9:00am on a sat. is not perfect timing for me, at that time everyone NEEDS to get out.


----------



## ChevKid03

:I'm going to move.... here in Taunton, it seems to always be on the line of whether we get slammed or not.... Anyone want a roomate up on the northshore? eek:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i heard 3-6 in ct


----------



## 10elawncare

06HD BOSS;531542 said:


> all rain LOL. j/k i think theyre sayin 2-4 for you guys


that was mean. i saw the all rain and then i just started crying and weeping. lol. what weather station do you use 06hd?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

I like nbc30 the best. cant believe any of 'em, but i think theyre the most accurate


----------



## 99zr2

I got this new grafic from one of my local weather stations. I am happily in the 8-12" range in north west mass just above Pittsfield.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

OK CT guys..who do we believe???????

DR Mel gave 2 different forecasts LOL


----------



## 10elawncare

which one is predicting the most? thats the one im gonna believe lol.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

10elawncare;531706 said:


> which one is predicting the most? thats the one im gonna believe lol.


lol i usually do that, but only to become disappointed


----------



## 10elawncare

.,.,.,.,.,././


----------



## 10elawncare

06HD BOSS;531707 said:


> lol i usually do that, but only to become disappointed


yea, this storm is already going to be dissapointing..alteast for us along the coast.


----------



## rjfetz1

I think since they can't decide its going to be 2-4" I think that the local guys are listening to the national weather service and kinda out of respect going with what they say. But I do see more sleet/rain coming into CT. now where before it was all snow ... I dunno


----------



## dutchman

if you ask me they don't know what they talking about


----------



## scitown

frostypuck;530691 said:


> Go to accuweather.com punch in your zip code, and on the local page, at the bottom, there will be a button for past 24 hrs, past month and typical.
> Gives accumulation as well as dates.
> Chris in Norwood


Cool thanks I looked at NOAA but that site is huge. Many broken links too. Thanks alot.


----------



## 10elawncare

closer........


----------



## Flipper

Were up to 3-7" for overnight with 1-2" additional for Sat. So I guess we are in the 4-8" total range. I think it will be cold enough up here to stay all snow. Should be a good push for Saturday morning.


I am just glad I was able to get my salt delivery in today. Was down to 5-6 yards in the pile after the 2" surpise we got on Tuesday. We would have had to use it sparingly to avoid running out tomorrow.

Definately been a better winter than last year.


----------



## dutchman

there are different reports when it will stop. Are you guys wait till Saturday Morning or are you going out early


----------



## lawn king

It looks like 4-6 for us before it goes over to rain. Overnight plowing is so much easier, head out about 2:00 AM, bang it out!


----------



## Bill 211

when i wake up in the morning i hope is see white money on the ground , 'cause im gonna push it all the way to the bank payup


----------



## dutchman

they say it will change over to rain on the coast


----------



## DeereFarmer

Get ready boys! I'm going to sleep. I have to work 7-3 tomorrow, so I don't know what i'm going to do plowing wise. I'll wakeup at 3 AM and see whats going on.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Expecting around 8 inches here!


----------



## 99zr2

It started here at about 7:45 and now there is about 1" to 1.5" on the ground all ready. I cant Wait to see what it looks like tomorrow when I get up.

Maybe I can get my wife to get some pics or maybe a movie.


----------



## Enzo

Hey all, I am in Wethersfield,CT and we got about 1 inch now and it is exactly 11pm. Cant wait for tommorow I am probably going out early in the morning to.


----------



## 10elawncare

we probably have close to 1" by now... still hearing the change over to rain for us...


----------



## PlowingRedneck

06HD BOSS;531381 said:


> its gonna be a heavy wet snow. should clean up real nice....and backblade easy too


Ill agree to that. Snowing here in Stonington area. coming down at a good clip at 24 degrees. Might be plowing after all havent put the plow on yet


----------



## v-plower

not even an inch yet here in west springfield.
I guess its going to snow hard over the next 6-8 hours but not snowing too hard here now.

Going to bed. Back up at 3:30am

Gl out there guys! Stay safe!


----------



## v-plower

dutchman;531862 said:


> there are different reports when it will stop. Are you guys wait till Saturday Morning or are you going out early


I plow banks so I have to get them as clean as possible before they employees arrive.
So I will start at 3:30 or so and start with the easiest and finish with the hardest around 7:30 then go back and start all over.
Hopefully I will only have walks to clear when I get back to the last one again.


----------



## lawn king

Where is the snow? 4:30 am nothing but a dusting here?


----------



## sir spaniourd

yeah, where is the snow?. 5.45am and not even an inch on the ground in Newburyport


----------



## Bill 211

nothing here worth plowing


----------



## Gicon

Hittin the road at 8:00am, than again around 2:00pm. Thank you mother nature.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Maybe an inch here if that, well have to see what happens looks like there might still be a chance.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

we have about 3 inches here


----------



## SnowPro93

I bet we have around 6" here in Central Mass and its still coming down, heading out in an hour or so when its over.


----------



## lawn king

We got just about an inch before it went to rain. No scraping, we bailey pulled a sanding run out of it. Another great job on the forecast!


----------



## frostypuck

2 inches before it turned to rain. The perfect storm. Hit the trigger, get all the accounts plowed, then it changes to rain. Yipppeee.
Chris


----------



## 06HD BOSS

when i went out at 6 there was about 3.5". then it rained and packed it down to a sloppy 1" or so. fine by me, everything got plowed. blew through the whole list in about 4 hours


----------



## Flipper

We got 3-4" Another full run. Nice storm, I''ll keep taking these moneymakers.


----------



## PORTER 05

another great forcast!!!!!!!!

got 1.5 inches then turned to rain . did 20 acounts out of 70...was expecting to do all 70, had both trucks fueled up plows on ect and ready to go shovelers called up and ready to roll, just ended up going with myself and my brother.....


----------



## mulcahy mowing

did pretty well about 8 hours of plowing here 4-5" before it changed over to rain.


----------



## 10elawncare

had nothing here, trumbull accounts got done. everyone else was melted by the morning. that was a dissapointment... but i guess a few is better than none.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

too bad 10e. its been a rough couple years with these winters up here


----------



## Enzo

Hey all, used my plow for the first time today. it was alot of fun. I heard that in the area we are suppose to be getting more snow again, but that is from an unofficial source.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Enzo;532580 said:


> I heard that in the area we are suppose to be getting more snow again, but that is from an unofficial source.


Which one...Ch3, 8, or 30? LOL


----------



## SnowPro93

got 5-7" here in Worcester, full day of plowing....sorry to rub it in guys....$$$


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Got around 6 inches but it got heavy as the day went on so it only looked like 4 inches. Didn't stop snowing until about 1pm. I went out mid morning and worked all day to around 6 pm. Only did residentials once which worked pretty well. The commercial lots i did once or twice. Everything got done and the truck/plow is still in one piece.

Not a bad week. 3 times out plowingpayup


----------



## DFLS

06HD BOSS;531705 said:


> OK CT guys..who do we believe???????
> 
> DR Mel gave 2 different forecasts LOL


Brad Field @ channel 30 and the Nat. Weather Service hit it pretty good. See here:

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS

CONNECTICUT

...HARTFORD COUNTY...
BURLINGTON 6.2 920 AM 3/1 SPOTTER
CANTON 6.2 913 AM 3/1 SPOTTER
EAST FARMINGTON 5.0 1017 AM 3/1 SPOTTER
WEST HARTFORD 5.0 907 AM 3/1 HAM RADIO
NORTH GRANBY 4.8 928 AM 3/1 SPOTTER
SOUTH WINDSOR 3.6 136 PM 3/1

...TOLLAND COUNTY...
STAFFORDVILLE 6.3 359 PM 3/1
TOLLAND 6.2 925 AM 3/1 SPOTTER
STAFFORD SPRINGS 6.0 935 AM 3/1 SPOTTER
WILLINGTON 6.0 209 PM 3/1
STORRS 5.0 915 AM 3/1 SPOTTER
ELLINGTON 3.0 1156 AM 3/1


----------



## 06HD BOSS

where are you DFLS and how much you get?


----------



## gene gls

We got about 6". It was real fine flakes. Got very slippery when the sun started melting it. Easy 12 hour push.


----------



## Gicon

6.0" Here, did ever account, no complaints....


----------



## Flipper

Well officially we have hit our avergae snowfall for CT. 47.5" at the airport. We have actually had more than that here.


----------



## mike33087

we got a little over a half inch..........lame salted the shiznit out of everything


----------



## 10elawncare

I heard monday 50+ out... but winter isnt over yet! i thought it was over and then we had 4"+ the last storm. who knows. I will keep with the stick my head out the window to see what its doing. actually the only problem if its a lightning storm i wont be posting anymore!


----------



## Plowfast9957

Yea its supposed to be warm here the next few days. Looks like rain tues. and fri. Hopefully I can get back on the excavator in a couple weeks. I am ready for spring. But I guess I cant complain about 1 more.....payup


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got 6" here. Got very heavy when the sun came out, but no rain on top of it.


----------



## Gicon

First Time Out;533344 said:


> We got 6" here. Got very heavy when the sun came out, but no rain on top of it.


FTO, we pushin the same snow????? Heavy????????


----------



## mulcahy mowing

snow got really heavy here when it changed over to rain


----------



## DeereFarmer

Gicon;533346 said:


> FTO, we pushin the same snow????? Heavy????????


I didn't get out of work until 3, so it was a little heavy by then.


----------



## Gicon

First Time Out;533716 said:


> I didn't get out of work until 3, so it was a little heavy by then.


3? The snow stopped at 12:00. Your Fired....


----------



## mulcahy mowing

lol

so whats the word for this week boys? all rain?

my plows gonna be in the shop for a day or two then i'm ready for more!


----------



## 99zr2

Alot of uncertainty this week for my area. I got 9" of snow last weekend. One drive I do got 13" but they are on a mountain at about 1700' elevation.
Good storm all around though. Light and fluffy snow that was easy to push.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Gicon;533732 said:


> 3? The snow stopped at 12:00. Your Fired....


Hahahaha I know. I took on a little too much this year. I work 6 days a week, so I always hope for snow on Sundays.ussmileyflag


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*No snow this week I think winter is over.*

Well Guys I think the snow might be gone for awhile all I see is Rain and more Rain. The end is near.:crying:


----------



## mulcahy mowing

well boys i think shes done

good season!


----------



## kattoom125

well if you look at henry the mad man lately he might be on tto a big daddy next week some time.PLEASE ONE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WingPlow

its only march 3rd and we live in new england.....nuff said


----------



## 10elawncare

looks like rain for a while....


----------



## Enzo

I will agree with the rain, today in CT were suppose to get rain. At least when it warms up I got grass to cut. I still love the snow more


----------



## Flipper

I'm seeing snow in the forecast for CT for the Friday night again. Temps will be cold enough.


----------



## Gicon

Flipper;535298 said:


> I'm seeing snow in the forecast for CT for the Friday night again. Temps will be cold enough.


Some people are saying we are gonna get whacked Friday.....but I dont know about that.


----------



## frostypuck

*More Snow*

We'll have a storm March 16,17, or 18th. It always snows over St. Pat's day
Chris in Boston


----------



## Flipper

Some would say last year was a really poor winter ( I ended up with 28" with 8 pushes so it wasn't that bad) We had the last storm on the 16-17th of March. I know the storms can come late.


----------



## Enzo

I hope they do believe me.


----------



## 20Silverado05

We got two feet on april fools day one year so i havent lost my faith for this winter.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I woudn't mind a few more if the ground freezes up first. The mud is crazy right now.


----------



## duff daddy

i dont know how you guys are, firsttime out your by me but in greenfield there is sooo much snow that justh as no where to go, there is water everywhere and if we get snow i dont think it will stick unless its a good amount


----------



## Gicon

We done for the year boys or what?


----------



## frostypuck

Gicon;536469 said:


> We done for the year boys or what?


Doubt it. Bet we get something in a couple weeks.
Supposed to get Ice here on Sat. night.
Chris in Norwood


----------



## DeereFarmer

There is very little snow left here except for my piles which are going away quickly. My little brook is now a white water rafting river. There is standing water everywhere.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Rain And Rain And More Rain*

More rain No Big daddy here just rain and more rain:realmad: The snow is a thing of the past here nothing but puddles of water.


----------



## FordFisherman

*Always snows in March*

We'll get one or two more down here in CT before the fat lady sings. Checked my records over the last 15 yrs; its snowed 13 out of 15. Just have to push it before it melts...


----------



## PORTER 05

i think its all over-


----------



## mulcahy mowing

think shes in the bag

good one this year time to get things in order for the spring....


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

You guys that are around my area and in NH be watching the weather over this weekend because this rain could mix with snow and get nasty. Just be aware because the temps are dropping.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm going to venture on the side of it being over. I'm still holding out some hope, but not too much. It's going to be raining like crazy tomorrow. I heard like 4"... of rain! I'm sure the town will be out plowing the flooded out roads.wesport


----------



## lawn king

No hunting,no fishing,no nothing, go home. Its a done deal, pack it up until next year!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

yup shes dead time to break out the mowers when this rain lets up


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Rain Rain Go Away!!!!!!!!!!!*

WELL GUYS ITS TIME TO PUT THE PLOW AWAY UNTIL NEXT WINTER. ALL I SEE IN THE FORECASTS IS RAIN AND MORE RAIN:realmad:


----------



## plowman4life

we were contemplating putting away the plows. but i know as soon as we do we are gonna end up with a freak snow storm.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

We Can only hope for snow at this point. But it does not look to good.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

anyone else think we could get something next Thursday into Friday?

could be really big if its cold enough


----------



## PlowingRedneck

SNOWANDICEMAN;538910 said:


> WELL GUYS ITS TIME TO PUT THE PLOW AWAY UNTIL NEXT WINTER. ALL I SEE IN THE FORECASTS IS RAIN AND MORE RAIN:realmad:


I will totally agree with you on that. I packed my stuff up already and im starting my clean ups.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330

Commercial guys might get a few more. Looks like some snow showers after the rain...maybe some slush. I have a 3" trigger and only do residential's so my seasons looks to be over. Besides I already filled up the bike, Fluid Filmed and drained the blowers and dusted off my helmet...I'm ready for spring!


----------



## rjfetz1

BIG storm coming Sunday - Snow????? Kinda hope not now that it is warming up.


----------



## Gicon

Check the Accuweather Map's Boys......We're in trouble


----------



## mike33087

looks interesting... prob a 1-2 tomorrow morn..... so glad i just emptied and cleaned the salter today!


----------



## duff daddy

FINALLY i get to use my new plow )


----------



## PORTER 05

looks like somthing sat/sun really could use the money, it being tax-time in-all


----------



## duff daddy

bah we didnt get anything that added up, just froze all the water that was on the ground from yesterday, no snow added up on the roads or even some cars


----------



## gene gls

PORTER 05;541373 said:


> looks like somthing sat/sun really could use the money, it being tax-time in-all


Its sounding more like a Conn. storm..........


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*We can only hope for snow at this point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am hearing the storm for the weekend is going out to the south of Boston. We Will miss it here in Boston. Hope that changes bring on the snow we can only hope.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

looks like all rain here in southeast mass...


----------



## Gicon

What are the predictions boys for Saturday Night....


----------



## lamarbur

rain and more rain.. probably will see palm trees growing in northern CT before long


----------



## FordFisherman

Madman Henry is showing a swath of snow thru CT. Nobody else is predicting snow. Guess we'll have to wait till an hour before it starts to see whats gonna happen.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'll be cleaning the plow an storing it after this weekend. I've almost given up.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Anybody hear the latest weather for boston/Northshore*

Whats the latest on the upcoming storm on Saturday Night into Sunday. We need a least one more storm to plow. SNOWANDICEMANussmileyflag


----------



## Gicon

First Time Out;542231 said:


> I'll be cleaning the plow an storing it after this weekend. I've almost given up.


Thats a real bad thing to do pal. You must be a green horn......


----------



## PlowingRedneck

Just looked at accuweather and it shows a SNOW SWATH for all of CT and no one else is looking at a accumulating snow wtf i give up:salute:


----------



## kattoom125

go to www.weatherbug.com it shows snow for us here in ri


----------



## BigDave12768

Yeah that Sat to Sun storm is looking bigger. And they are claiming we got a greenland block that is going to hold the cold air in. I wouldnt plastic wrap your plaow yet


----------



## DeereFarmer

Gicon;542307 said:


> Thats a real bad thing to do pal. You must be a green horn......


It's my way of ensuring that it'll snow again this year.


----------



## v-plower

Son of A........
Are you kidding me! Our local news just ahd a "Snow Alert". My plow is at my shop covered for the off season.
1 of my shovelers isn't around and the other was going to be out LATE tonight which means absolute luggage for dawn shoveling.
Saying about 1-4 inches.

My friend who also plows with me, called me to go out tonight to a local pub and I declined as I had stuff to do. I just called him. He had no idea and was not happy he has to go home now and go to bed lol.

Anyway, here are the predictions for western ma.


----------



## hotshot4819

you guys are crazy putting your plows away, i mean come on, its the middle of march, we still have nearly a month left of snow, and u guys think its over, 
we will still have 3 more storms im sure. 
i know im not gonna pass up the money.


----------



## v-plower

hotshot4819;543033 said:


> you guys are crazy putting your plows away, i mean come on, its the middle of march, we still have nearly a month left of snow, and u guys think its over,
> we will still have 3 more storms im sure.
> i know im not gonna pass up the money.


I can't remember the last time I had to push in April.
late March every so often but it was like 50 today.

If I were in NH though I wouldn't have put it away yet! You guys get more snow than us.


----------



## jimaug87

I go to school in Amherst, and I went for a cruise the other day (cause it was in the 50's ) I took some backroads into southern VT, and right at the border the snowbanks grew my like 300%. I don't make money when it snows, yet, but I still love it.


----------



## TBarOMT

Could you guys PLEASE send some storms here to Montana??? I think I have forgot how to push snow....


----------



## JohnsonLawn

Well you guys up north may get another shot at pushing an another storm or 2, but for us down here in south eastern mass I think it is all over for this season. As much as I like to plow, I am ready to get spring rolling and get some landscape work done.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm saying it's done guys. No hope left.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Its Over!*

:crying:Time to pack it in guys. Time to get the lawn mowers out soon, and the mulch.


----------



## gene gls

Next week is equipment start up week. April 1st I start.


----------



## PORTER 05

its over, put the plows away, and spray-painted the push plates black, all-done

got the deck-mower serviced , and clean all the gear , went shopping for some stuff for the season and will start clean-ups on the 24th of march, see you all next fall!

plowed 11 times, i consider it a GREAT winter! ( for plowing )


----------



## duff daddy

you guys still hang around here during the summer???


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Maybe not on the weather fourms but i creep the rest of the site..


----------



## frostypuck

OK, I'll concede to the rest of you. It's done, now. My prediction a couple weeks ago of a St. Pat's Day storm was close to coming true. Now I'm ready for Opening Day and mowing.
Later,
Chris


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm signing off of the weather thread for the year. See ya guys around other parts of the site. Have a good spring and summer.


----------



## Gicon

Be Advised.....
Friday: snow. Moderate snow accumulation. Colder with highs in the lower 30s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 80 percent.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*I heard a dusting to a 1inch*

I heard a dusting to a inch happing on Friday late day early evening.


----------



## vis

Soooo what are the CT boys hearing???


Ive heard mix, snow, all rain etc etc. You name it they are forcasting it...

Trying to decide if i need to mount all the trucks up or if its going to just be a rain event.

We are already 2 weeks into cleanups and now facing possible snow...this sucks.

What is every one else doing?


----------



## plowman4life

we are hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.

we have crew 1 that will be getting setup tomarrow night just incase we get 1-2 inches just so we can stay on top of the hospital.

the rest of the crews are not getting setup untill we actually see accumulation.


----------



## vis

where are you located?

im in the danbury area.....hopefully nothing


----------



## plowman4life

im in central CT. shop is located in meriden and we plow basically the surrounding area.


----------



## Gicon

I cant belive this is about to happen. I hope it doesnt. I really dont feel like hooking up all the trucks plows and now sanders since I knew we jumped the gun on taking those off....................


----------



## plowman4life

Gicon;547865 said:


> I cant belive this is about to happen. I hope it doesnt. I really dont feel like hooking up all the trucks plows and now sanders since I knew we jumped the gun on taking those off....................


im getting a funny feeling about this storm. like it gonna shift or something and dump like 3times what they are predicting.

what sucks is i saw another wintery mix in the forcast for next week also. like tuesday or something.


----------



## duff daddy

i baught my plow 3 weeks ago, i havnt been able to use it YET i want some powder!!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

I've heard anywhere form all rain to 4-6". Who knows I guess. I hope it stays all rain.


----------



## vis

haha The weather this morning said 1-2'' snow/sleet tomorrow so I went down to the shop, put everything together and got it ready to go.

I got home at 5:00 flipped on the news and they are saying there is nothing to worry about it will be mostly rain.

Thank god. I knew if I put everything on it would miss. HAHA bring on spring


----------



## duff daddy

i still hear 3-6 and more in southern vt


----------



## plowman4life

im still hearing anything from rain to 1-2" of sleet. we arnt taking any chances for 1 crew ready to go. plows on sanders/salters on and loaded. find out come tomarrow eve.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We ended up with about 2" over the course of the day, but not all at the sametime. It rained on top and melted most of it away. Some town plowed, some just salted. Hopefully that's the end of it.


----------



## 10elawncare

well that was an eventful winter. it was nice talking to you all. good luck this year ! spring is starting to spring around here. getting busy again....


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I had to plow on Friday! got almost 3 inches.

I think its all over now hopefully.payup


----------



## DeereFarmer

The only snow left around here is the small remainder of my 16' piles. Other than that the grass is starting to green up and I'm calling it done for the year.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

alright 90 degrees today



anyone else missing the snow?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

mulcahy mowing;557513 said:


> alright 90 degrees today
> 
> anyone else missing the snow?


Haha i miss the snow...just not winter as a whole.


----------



## duff daddy

i just baught a mustang last week, i def am torn here, winter= plow summer-mustang,bike and beach w/bikini's ... grrr


----------



## Gicon

They are expecting snow tonight in my area


----------



## mulcahy mowing

duff daddy;557523 said:


> i just baught a mustang last week, i def am torn here, winter= plow summer-mustang,bike and beach w/bikini's ... grrr


Nice

i bought a 2007 mustang last year. walked up to it on Friday in the school parking lot
someone keyed alllllllllllllllllllllllllll the way down the drivers side. called my insurance company and its a $1000 deductible. make sure you are covered well against vandalism. its a hot car people get jealous!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Gicon;557573 said:


> They are expecting snow tonight in my area


lol how much you need any help pushing give me a call


----------



## BM'S PLOWING

All Right. I Have Had Enough Of This 90 Degree Weather. Mulcahy Mowing Where Are You Located At. I Am In Easthampton. Do You And Duff Daddy Sub Out In The Winter Or Do You Have Your Own Accounts? I Have Been A Sub But I Think That I Am Going To Go Off On My Own This Year. Have A Couple Of Potential Condo Complex's On My Heels About Giving Bids. Seems That A Lot Of The Big Contractors Are Taking To Long To Get To Their Sites. I May Need Help Once In A While If Somebody Is Intrested. If Both Of You Or Anybody Else Aren't To Far Maybe We Can Grab Some Food And Drinks. 

I'm Ready For Winter!!!

05 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 Fisher Hd
2 Yard Henderson Sander
Honda Hs80 Trac Snowblower
And One Big Shovel!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

im about an hour and a half from you sadly yes i am a sub i do have a few drives i do also.

im sick of the heat i love winter


----------



## 10elawncare

so how is everyones summer going so far? im ready for the snow again. hopefully getting some new toys to play with this year. hopefully it will actually snow so i will get to use them! ha. well, thought i would bump this back to the top


----------



## red07gsxr

cold night last night guys....lets hope we get some snow sooner then expected.


----------



## Gicon

It's almost time to fire this thread back up boys.....


----------



## WingPlow

Nov 6-7,,snow inland,,,,showers on the coast


----------



## red07gsxr

lets hope for some plowable white stuff......


----------



## BM'S PLOWING

Weather is saying in the low 40's and high 30's for the next couple of nights. I started putting the sander back together today. hopefully not to much longer before the white stuff starts falling. The sooner the better. i hear that we are going to be getting some early frosts. ussmileyflag

BM'S PLOWING
(413)563-1271
05 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 Fisher Hd
2 Yard Henderson Sander
Honda Hs80 Track Snowblowers


----------



## Quality SR

Hopefully this winter will be what they say it is going to be. The last 2 winters have been a bust for us. Three winters ago was descent. The Farmers Almanac is saying, the snowiest periods will be in early and mid-December. Early January, early and late February, and early March. I guess we will have to see what happens.


----------



## red07gsxr

lets all hope for, last winter it cost more for repairs to the truck then anything. we all need some plowable snow. the truck is ready for some snow this year.


----------



## Enzo

They said frost would be in the area over here. Today was pretty cool about 63F, so I can tell fall is coming and after fall its all white from there. They are saying that this winter will be bad so hopefully it happens.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Enzo;587381 said:


> They said frost would be in the area over here. Today was pretty cool about 63F, so I can tell fall is coming and after fall its all white from there. They are saying that this winter will be bad so hopefully it happens.


who's they? TLS is the only one i heard making that statement lol


----------



## scitown

http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=6217&st=820&start=820

First post on the page is a quote from pro met Joe Bastardi. Confusing but some good news in that post.


----------



## red07gsxr

38 degrees out the other night...lets all hope cold weather and snow snow begins to fly around.


----------



## Gicon

Lets get ready to fire it up boys


----------



## mulcahy mowing

red07gsxr;597483 said:


> 38 degrees out the other night...lets all hope cold weather and snow snow begins to fly around.


got down to 32 here the other night woke up to a hard frost i was surprised...winter is coming fast and it looks like a hard one......taking the truck in for new tires and i'll be all set to go.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

red07gsxr;597483 said:


> 38 degrees out the other night...lets all hope cold weather and snow snow begins to fly around.


Not too soon please! Late November ill be ready for it....then it can pile up!


----------



## red07gsxr

lets hope this winter hits hard. let it snow sooner then later, its getting cold eailer then last year. i just hope that its plowable snow, not just dusting. the ground has to get really cold before the snow is going to stick. let it snow let it snow ,


----------



## Enzo

i agree, i need new brakes and tires on my truck, plus on my front end when i turn it makes a noise which is pretty weird so i got to get that check out.


----------



## JBMiller616

I'm ready for my second season!! Can't wait!!


----------



## red07gsxr

mine was making a noise when turning as well.. i think its rust build up on the rotors from sitting for months on end,


----------



## mulcahy mowing

got my new toyo open country's on today...i'm set boys bring it on


----------



## red07gsxr

my truck is ready to go too, i got a new built trans, radiator, new intake manifold, axles, heatercore, brake lines, power steering lines, ball joints upper and lower, brake hoses, frt stabilzer links, hoses, t-stat, tires, axle seals in the rear, new diff fluid, tune-up, battery, etc. shes ready to tackle some snow.


----------



## Kramer

red07gsxr;599739 said:


> my truck is ready to go too, i got a new built trans, radiator, new intake manifold, axles, heatercore, brake lines, power steering lines, ball joints upper and lower, brake hoses, frt stabilzer links, hoses, t-stat, tires, axle seals in the rear, new diff fluid, tune-up, battery, etc. shes ready to tackle some snow.


Holy smokes Red.... its like a brand new truck with all that stuff done! Must have cost an arm and a leg.... hope you get a ton of snow this year to make it worthwhile for you.:salute:


----------



## red07gsxr

i have 5500 into the truck with the cost of the truck and the plow and repairs. like i said i did alot of work myself so it cost me just my time. the truck just needs paint.


----------



## Gicon

Boys, its too early for this.....isnt it????
Sunday, Nov 2: Periods of snow and rain Low: 27 °FHigh: 41 °F


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;610403 said:


> Boys, its too early for this.....isnt it????
> Sunday, Nov 2: Periods of snow and rain Low: 27 °FHigh: 41 °F


what great weather site are you visiting that tells you the forcast 2 weeks in advance??

I call BS


----------



## red07gsxr

frost tonight here, lets see if it happens


----------



## Gicon

MFIGGS422;610413 said:


> what great weather site are you visiting that tells you the forcast 2 weeks in advance??
> 
> I call BS


Ahhhviously AccuWeathers 15 Day. Any good plow guy would have known that answer.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;610502 said:


> Ahhhviously AccuWeathers 15 Day. Any good plow guy would have known that answer.


But of course. Haven't check it in a while


----------



## Gicon

Me niether. One of my guys notified my with the heads up....Its too early to start watching weather patterns......


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;610549 said:


> Me niether. One of my guys notified my with the heads up....Its too early to start watching weather patterns......


no sh!t, just checked it out. wow


----------



## Gicon

I am not looking at the weather until November 15th. If anything happens before than, I guess I wont be ready.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;610608 said:


> I am not looking at the weather until November 15th. If anything happens before than, I guess I wont be ready.


just took the plow out of the garage yesterday. checked all functions and put on a rubber snow deflector kit. I am ready to go.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Spotty showers for us here tomorrow evening & night...they said dont be suprised to see a couple wet flakes mixed in at the hill towns.


----------



## Gicon

MFIGGS422;610619 said:


> just took the plow out of the garage yesterday. checked all functions and put on a rubber snow deflector kit. I am ready to go.


Did you change the fluid and filter and polish it up? I started changing my fluid once a year, and I understand it gets real dirty if you dont do it......


----------



## red07gsxr

i prob should change it more often but i usually change it every other winter


----------



## Enzo

yeah we had some frost over here this morning and they said we might see some flakes come down


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;610641 said:


> Did you change the fluid and filter and polish it up? I started changing my fluid once a year, and I understand it gets real dirty if you dont do it......


had to take it into the shop at the end of last season due to condensation building up in the reservoir and freezing. so I had him change the fluid while he was in there getting the ice out. lol


----------



## Gicon

red07gsxr;610665 said:


> i prob should change it more often but i usually change it every other winter


Keep your eye on that bro. You dont want it to gum up, or the condensation that builds up in there to freeze.


----------



## Gicon

MFIGGS422;610672 said:


> had to take it into the shop at the end of last season due to condensation building up in the reservoir and freezing. so I had him change the fluid while he was in there getting the ice out. lol


Hahahaha look at what we posted at the same time....


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;610677 said:


> Hahahaha look at what we posted at the same time....


sounds like you had the same problem. too funny


----------



## Gicon

MFIGGS422;610681 said:


> sounds like you had the same problem. too funny


Thats a negative sir. Avoidance is key.


----------



## red07gsxr

Gicon;610675 said:


> Keep your eye on that bro. You dont want it to gum up, or the condensation that builds up in there to freeze.


good point, i prob should change it again.....im am going to check the fluid this weekend. we will see how it looks.


----------



## red07gsxr

hope to get some snow showers tomarrow


----------



## 06HD BOSS

red07gsxr;618431 said:


> hope to get some snow showers tomarrow


 let me know how that works out for us


----------



## Gicon

Blustery winds and snow showers will persist today across the Northeast as the powerful nor'easter moves into Quebec.


----------



## JBMiller616

At approximately 2:38pm today, Hartford had it's first snow flurry of the season.

Bring the pain!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

JBMiller616;619036 said:


> At approximately 2:38pm today, Hartford had it's first snow flurry of the season.
> 
> Bring the pain!!!!


2 minutes south in Wethersfield there was a quick little squall around 11am. then flurries again around 2pm. It almost made working out in the cold a little better


----------



## JBMiller616

06HD BOSS;619100 said:


> 2 minutes south in Wethersfield there was a quick little squall around 11am. then flurries again around 2pm. It almost made working out in the cold a little better


I hear you. That quick little flurry made my day.


----------



## WingPlow

woke up to a nice one inch of snow on the truck this morning and some spotty snow on the grass


----------



## Gicon

Is this winter starting early or am I crazy?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

WingPlow;619206 said:


> woke up to a nice one inch of snow on the truck this morning and some spotty snow on the grass


A lady my mom works with was late into work, and said they had 3" on the grass. Cant remember the name of her town.


Gicon;619243 said:


> Is this winter starting early or am I crazy?


I cant comment on your mental problems  but yes, "winter weather" is a bit early. Since ive been around, the earliest i remember snow is in Early-mid Nov...many years ago.


----------



## tls22

06HD BOSS;619100 said:


> 2 minutes south in Wethersfield there was a quick little squall around 11am. then flurries again around 2pm. It almost made working out in the cold a little better


Cute Dave you got ur first Flakes!:waving:


----------



## WingPlow

it may be a week or 2 early but thats about all

we usually have snow before thanksgiving....least in my part of the state payup


----------



## JBMiller616

You guys get all the white stuff.


----------



## red07gsxr

i was outside at work at the dealership looking for a car and noticed a few spotty flurries coming down. put a smile on my face.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

red07gsxr;621836 said:


> i was outside at work at the dealership looking for a car and noticed a few spotty flurries coming down. put a smile on my face.


couldnt have been today. lol it was 61*


----------



## red07gsxr

nope i think it was wednesday or thrusday when it saw it come down. just needs some cold weather to freeze the ground


----------



## JBMiller616

I'm bumping our thread. Keep an eye on the models between now and Monday.


----------



## Bill 211

the other morning i was sitting on the can & looked out the window & saw flurries 
i was so happy that ................ well you know 
its nice to see below average temps this time of the year , i just hope it stays like this


----------



## chcav1218

guys i was outside all day today and it is freakin cold out there! I WANT SNOW!


----------



## Tedd

Cold enough for snow but my gear isn't ready so instead of being excited for the season I am begining to panic.


----------



## grinch1989

Tedd;644559 said:


> Cold enough for snow but my gear isn't ready so instead of being excited for the season I am begining to panic.


Don't worry, 12z gfs says rain for all of CT and MA early next week


----------



## JBMiller616

grinch1989;644608 said:


> Don't worry, 12z gfs says rain for all of CT and MA early next week


Actually the 12Z run shows a mixture for precip, later showing frozen precip on the back side.










102 hrs out shows all of New England on the snow/sleet side.



















We'll see what happens though. Should be interesting.


----------



## FordFisherman

The weathermen can't get a handle on the northeast until 24 hours out. Lets just hope its not one of those years when its cold and dry and when the moisture shows up it warms right up. :realmad:


----------



## FordFisherman

Q!uick burst of snow; got about 3/4".... Just enough to drag the kids around the driveway on the sled Man I'm outta shape


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Minor dusting of snow here earlier today. now its pouring out...


----------



## Gicon

Plenty of rain and sleet here.....probably going to need to lay down some chemicals by morning.


----------



## ColliganLands

supposed to be 55 tomorrow so i dont think you'll be needing chemicals.
got some snow/rain/sleet mix here today now its just rain
makes finishing my cleanups more difficult


----------



## mulcahy mowing

ColliganLands;656405 said:


> supposed to be 55 tomorrow so i dont think you'll be needing chemicals.
> got some snow/rain/sleet mix here today now its just rain
> makes finishing my cleanups more difficult


its all about the morning commute...i'll bet most commercial guys in my area will squeeze out a treatment. we have already had two events for salt here i've seen guys out on two occasions laying it down. mass hi-way was out on my ride home tonight salt trucks sitting outside the depots getting ready to load up...


----------



## ColliganLands

yea i guess didnt think of that but it seems to be pretty warm and rainy here anyways
i guess most will salt. MA highway was out earlier and the town is out right now i think
so looks like salt/sand guys will make some money tomorrow morning


----------



## BOMBER

I'm cheering for this team..........Farmers Almanac 2009 winter. 



> Includes predictions for all or portions of Connecticut (Bridgeport, Hartford, New Haven, Stamford, Waterbury), Delaware (Bear, Dover, Hockessin, Newark, Wilmington), District of Columbia (Friendship Heights, Washington), Maryland (Baltimore, Columbia, Dundalk, Ellicott City, Silver Spring), Massachusetts (Boston, Brockton, Cambridge, Springfield, Worcester), New Jersey (Edison, Elizabeth, Jersey City, Newark, Paterson), New York (Brentwood, Hempstead, New Rochelle, New York, Yonkers), Pennsylvania (Chester, Levittown, Norristown, Philadelphia, Radnor), Rhode Island (Cranston, East Providence, Pawtucket, Providence, Warwick), Virginia (Alexandria, Arlington, Hampton, Newport News, Richmond).
> 
> *Despite a mild November, this winter will be colder and snowier than normal, with near or above-normal precipitation. The coldest temperatures will occur in mid-December, early January, and early February. The snowiest periods will be in early and mid-December, early January, early and late February, and early March.*
> April will be slightly cooler than normal, with near-normal rainfall. May will be very warm and dry.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Started out as a little wet snow and sleet then changed to all rain here. Still got cold enough that the town needs to lay down the slat and sand. I hate when that happens. If the roads need salt, they better need to be plowed first! Now my truck are all salty and still have not dropped my blade. As you can tell I don't save a sander


----------



## PORTER 05

ya the city was out in my town seemed they got all the streets, dont know if they called out the subs but they got every rd i dont thinkn they can do that with-out them???...highway was salted so mass went out or the sub that salts the highway in my area has 15 pieces all privatly owned some really sweet stuff and some really un sweet stuff lol.


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like the next few weeks could get interesting. Hope we don't get a repeat of last year with storms cutting into the lakes. Keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## ColliganLands

they're calling for some flurries tomorrow night and then the possibility for a good storm saturday- sunday i believe time to gear up


----------



## Gicon

ColliganLands;658271 said:


> they're calling for some flurries tomorrow night and then the possibility for a good storm saturday- sunday i believe time to gear up


Whered you hear that?? I heard nothing but a couple of flurries???


----------



## ColliganLands

last night on fox they guy said it "could be a major storm" so it will probably be flurries


----------



## Gicon

ColliganLands;658284 said:


> last night on fox they guy said it "could be a major storm" so it will probably be flurries


Roger That.


----------



## Thelawnscaper

im hearing flurries friday and something sunday??? anyone have anything else cuz I don't know about you guys but im ready to get the blades down and the salt a flowin


----------



## DeereFarmer

I've heard everything from flurries to a good sized storm for Saturday night and Sunday. Hopefully we will get something. I'm ready.


----------



## brad96z28

accuweather Is saying snow for the weekend.


----------



## Gicon

Last year, we had our first plowable on December 3rd. We are already falling behind last year.


----------



## SnowPro93

God for once please make henry be right....just once....

NYC and Southern New England Snow Speculation for Sunday

JUST SOMETHING I HAVE BEEN WATCHING...

The Euro looks very good for a 3- to 6-inch snow for NYC through southern New England Sunday. The GFS is leaning to that solution as well. You may be asking, but how, Henry... The clipper actually ends up occluding across the Great Lakes and secondary development takes place off Long Island. This causes a weak trough to extent back into NYC and southern New York, and eventually southern New England. Along that trough is where a band of moderate to heavy snow may develop.

Just a thought to throw out to you NYC folks...


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Girl told me snow on Sunday but i dunno where she got her info. I'll be ready. Tomorrow is the anniversery of last years first plowable storm so its time to get back in action!


----------



## ColliganLands

im ready the trucks going in for the town inspection tomorrow im getting my route and all set to go


----------



## scitown

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=MA&prodtype=discussion#AFDBOX The highlights are below. They are backing off, or arguing with the daytime mets, either way this means they just dont know yet.

SUNDAY...LOOKS TO ME LIKE A STRENGTHENING NEG TILT SHORT WAVE BURROWS
ACROSS MID ATLC STATES BEFORE LIFTING NE TWD GEORGES BANK...GENERALLY
TOO LATE FOR A MAJOR STORM HERE. INSTEAD...THINK THERE WILL BE A
CLUSTER OF MDT TO HEAVY SNOW SHOWERS VCNTY THE VORT MAX. LOOKS LIKE A
GRAZER...AT WORST AND DID LITTLE TO CHANGE THAT THINKING VIA OUR
GRIDDED POPS. I DID CHG WX TYPE FROM SNOW TO SNOW SHOWERS...TO BE
LESS OMINOUS. DOESNT MEAN IT CAN BE A DECENT SNOW EVENT FOR PARTS OF
THE COAST BUT ATTM...NO MODEL IS INDICATING THAT HEAVIER SCENARIO.


----------



## scitown

The link above is what some of the local mets read and then base the forcast off of ( the crappy mets). Some times the local met will use it verbatum. Necn is the way to go for local.


----------



## redsoxfan

*sun dec 7*

saying now that the storm is going to be to far out to sea to get anything plowable


----------



## SnowPro93

redsoxfan;660262 said:


> saying now that the storm is going to be to far out to sea to get anything plowable


It's only Wednesday it seems like we gotta be 36 hrs. out for anyone to be even close.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Weather*

Wait a minute and the forecast will change, wish I was a weather man, there the only ones that can forecast the weather wrong and keep there jobs.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i have my plow on so what ever happens happens


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Smart Move*

Chris,
Smart move, you wont get caught of guard.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I'm as far east as MA can get so I hope we at least get somthing but more than likely it will just rain like it always dose.


----------



## Enzo

so everyone is saying Sunday for the northeast, but idk all it looks like is a few snow showers, in Meteo Madness video he said anywhere from 1-6 inches for diff areas.


----------



## tls22

Tr-inch for most......Boston to the east 1-3/2-4 perhaps! Looks like a salting run! This is the way the models look now, will be back for new info!:waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer

Not looking too god for around here. The Cape might get some tho.


----------



## hotshot4819

id be happy to get anything at the moment.. the small salting storms are getting old.


----------



## merrimacmill

I'm ready, but I have a feeling we won't see much. Got the fleet lined up and ready to roll.


----------



## Gicon

I am going to set everything up on Saturday. I hate wasted efforts, but cant afford to get caught with my pants down just becuase I didnt feel like getting the trucks ready.


----------



## sir spaniourd

i feel the same, maybe a couple of inches at the most. it is always the same at the Northshore. it seems the storms always skip us


----------



## redsoxfan

*sun*

checked everything yesterday but not putting the plow on till i need to maybe that way we'll get something to plow


----------



## Thelawnscaper

12:14pm friday, just read off of weather.com, accuweather, wunderground, and noaa, this is the genereal idea im getting:

SAT NIGHT LATE: SNOW SHOWERS
SUNDAY MORNING EARLY SNOW SHOWERS / SNOW
SUNDAY MORNING SNOW
SUNDAY AFTERNOON SNOW SHOWERS

total anticipated precipitation between 1-3" for Worcester / Central MA (flux to 2-4" -NEW ENGLAND), don't believe anyone till its on the ground

atleast its something i need the money :salute:


----------



## PORTER 05

looks like our first storm of the season is going to be a miss, no im not getting the trucks ready, sorry, plows went on a few weeks ago everything works good know they are off...had to call my 2 day vaca up north off due to the threat of a storm, yay and know it begins got to be on call 24/7 with this stupid plowing, i finished clean-ups for the season 3 HRS ago, have a few more days or work next week tree work brush clearing ect, if i dint plow id be going to FL for 3 months at the end of next week, why do i stay here for this??????????well i sopose its the $2,700 a storm i make, ya thats it, LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02powerstroke

DeereFarmer;661849 said:


> Not looking too god for around here. The Cape might get some tho.


That would be nice it will most likely rain lol


----------



## Thelawnscaper

*eeeeeeehhhh*

http://www.accuweather.com/news-top-headline.asp?partner=netweather&traveler=0&date=2008-12-05_18:49

watch what the meto has to say, pretty interesting but contradicts most of what im reading on this blog. I know it won't be alot but over here near worcester I've checked 3 stations and they are all saying a couple of inches, nothing big but thats better than what we've had which is SQUAT. Also listen into next week, middle to end of next week is a possibility for a bigger storm. Keep my fingers crossed on that one.


----------



## JBMiller616

Yeah, keep in mind it's only the first week in Dec too. We didn't get our first real ploawable event until the 14th last year.

It'll come. Just be patient.

Gotta go work on one of the trucks now..........


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looking like little to nothing here. I'm not going to mount up tonight. I'll get up early tomorrow and see what's going on, but not planning on anything. Thats OK I guess. I want my first plow of the season to be a real storm!


----------



## ColliganLands

looks like 1-2 not going to get to plow but im ready just in case


----------



## Gicon

Central mass boys, we will have to go out and scrape down whatever amounts up, becuase of how cold it will be sunday night and monday. Driveways and parking lots will be a frozen hard pack if its not plowed up.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Gicon;664570 said:


> Central mass boys, we will have to go out and scrape down whatever amounts up, becuase of how cold it will be sunday night and monday. Driveways and parking lots will be a frozen hard pack if its not plowed up.


thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Gicon

Yea, thats a guarantee. Now, its just whether or not we will get 2-3" if its less than that, its enough to cause a problem, but not really enough to justify sending all the crews out. These storms like this, early in the season, are always questionable. The one thing we do have working for us, is the temps now, tomorrow and tomorrow night.........it will be 100% snow, and the ground is cold enough for it to stick. All we need to do is sit back and let mother nature do her thing.


----------



## Enzo

it started about an hour ago over here in ct, i think we might see close to 2 inches im hoping


----------



## tls22

Enzo;665008 said:


> it started about an hour ago over here in ct, i think we might see close to 2 inches im hoping


would not hold your breath enzo....looks more like a salt event...im going out at 5am!payup


----------



## dutchman

got 2 inches


----------



## Enzo

one inch over here


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Snowing here... just a coating so far.


----------



## Gicon

Coating here. Some driveways bare pavement. Some have a slippery inch. I am hoping things ramp up within the next couple of hours.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;665288 said:


> Coating here. Some driveways bare pavement. Some have a slippery inch. I am hoping things ramp up within the next couple of hours.


I don't think that this is going to do sh!t. put the plows away


----------



## 02powerstroke

raining away here


----------



## ColliganLands

still snowing here driveways are pretty bare and the streets are all perfectly clear


----------



## Gicon

Town went out and salted streets, they are bare. Driveways are melting. Looks like another wasted day with no plowing.....


----------



## SnowPro93

ya same here only 3/4 of an inch at best, barely snowing now....i guess at least i can wait till tonght maybe have to scrape up a little but i doubt it...anyone say BUST?


----------



## Thelawnscaper

its 1042 I just got in, left about 7 this morning, just a dusting in Sudbury/Hudson. Salt/Sand all parking lots and a couple drives, but overall just a pain in butt more than anything


----------



## DeereFarmer

Most driveways around here don't have anything on them, but a few have a slushy coating on the edges. Town salted, so the roads are perfect, but nothing really to plow here.


----------



## gene gls

We got an 1" here, did the Postoffice and Church but thats all. Just a test for the equipment.


----------



## ChevKid03

A little over an inch here in Taunton... I'm glad this happened though. This is the first time I have had my truck out that it started to overheat... Didn't do it last year.... Looks like I'll be putting on the updated fan clutch... Whoopie.


----------



## Thelawnscaper

*brrrrrrrrrrrr*

Cold this morning boy I tell ya, its 5am I'm leaving to go check lots before the morning workers get in and it was 12 degrees when I started my truck. Im hearing thursay some light snow accumulations possible?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Thelawnscaper;666739 said:


> Cold this morning boy I tell ya, its 5am I'm leaving to go check lots before the morning workers get in and it was 12 degrees when I started my truck. Im hearing thursay some light snow accumulations possible?


About 15* here now. wind chill around 8*. Supposed to be 55* on wednesday with HEAVY rain, then colder on thursday with snow...i cant figure it out


----------



## Gicon

Thursday: snow showers likely. Heavy snow accumulation possible. Much cooler with highs in the lower 30s. Chance of snow 70 percent. 
Thursday Night: mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Cooler with lows 10 to 15.


----------



## sir spaniourd

Gicon, where did you get that from?


----------



## Gicon

sir spaniourd;666918 said:


> Gicon, where did you get that from?


The Boston Channel, and WBZ


----------



## redsoxfan

*storm*

now they 're saying the storm will come in on friday and they said it is going to be a cold storm lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Thelawnscaper

Sudbury, MA 5-Day Forecast 
Monday, December 08, 2008 Metric | English 
WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Dec 11. Total amount 3.9 Inches.
Heavy rain occurring on Dec 9 | Dec 10. Total amount 0.91 Inches.
Ice occurring on Dec 10 | Dec 11. Total amount 0.2 Inches.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Friday is looking good so far. Get geared up again guys!


----------



## JBMiller616

Season opener this Friday night?!?!

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...el_maps_for_endofweek_northeast_snowstorm.asp


----------



## ColliganLands

hope so. now i have to get the truck all ready again


----------



## mike33087

im gonna put everything away, maybe we will get slammed


----------



## DeereFarmer

mike33087;667724 said:


> im gonna put everything away, maybe we will get slammed


I tried that already. Didn't get anything ready for the last storm and we still got nothing.


----------



## chcav1218

i got my truck ready and its staying ready. the balast is staying in, i have a bucket of sand and a bucket of salt, the spreader, and two shovels. and the plow just goes on once im sure its gonna snow.


----------



## SnowPro93

Well guys I found some updated maps, this is what it's looking like temp wise and precip wise for later this week...i'm no meteorologist but this is my understanding of the maps...i labeled the 32 degree line on the temp maps. The precip maps are self explanatory.

*READ BELOW*

The first map is Midnight Thursday Morning, then the other two go in six hour frames and bring you to noon on Thursday. The same go for the precip maps, starts Midnight Thursday Morning and go till noon Thursday. The last map is another "potential" temp map...the *PINK* line indicates 30 degrees, the *RED* line indicates 36-38 degrees. That map is a 00z run which is Mid night Thursday Morning..


----------



## SnowPro93

continued last two.....Noon Precip map and the Midnight Potential Temps Map.


----------



## SnowPro93

sorry bout the maps guys those are friday dates....it was a long day yesterday....here is what Ch.5(WCVB)......... At this time I'm thinking a cold rainy mix at the coast with snow inland. Totals near Worcester will be near 6" with around 2"-4" in Boston because of the mixing. The track of the low pressure will be crucial in determining how much is rain and how much is snow. There is over an inch of water associated with they system.


----------



## tls22

Looks like a iland hit....euro/ukmet/nam all have snow inland rain along the coast! We just cant win!:crying:


----------



## SnowPro93

Sorry tls it looks like the cold comes a too little too late for jersey.


----------



## sno commander

i just watched the updated forecast. looks like were going to get another rain storm:realmad: with a mix of snow late friday. we just can't win here in ct. soon as precip comes close it warms up. :crying:


----------



## KubotaJr

Since i put my plow i the shop today, figures were going to get a storm friday!


----------



## Gicon

KubotaJr;668742 said:


> Since i put my plow i the shop today, figures were going to get a storm friday!


Are we though??


----------



## ColliganLands

we might be they dont know yet. get that damn plow out of the shop lol


----------



## FordFisherman

The weather models are all over the place with this one because of the "split flow" of the jet stream. They won't know with any certainty until Thursday AM and even then it could come down to 50 miles east or west with the storm track that could give CT a good storm or rain. I have a feeling that north of i-95 will see a lot of sleet this time. Temperatures will be marginal at best for accumulating snow.


----------



## cjasonbr

meteomadness.accuweather.com


----------



## Thelawnscaper

fellas I gotta say, other than the fact that we've gotten nothing for a winter so far,(it is still early in the season), but I am getting sick and tired of the variation in forecasts. I goto one site they say 1-3or2-4 inches of snow fridayish, I goto another site they say all rain, then I goto another site and they say flurries? Give me a break here, I feel like I have to goto 8 sites and get an average of what they are all saying. I know I know the weather is unpredictable but I mean this is a little ridiculous, I know our local meteo gets paid 160K per year, and for what, telling me 3hrs before it happens? PSSSHHHHhhh I'm in the wrong business...:angry:


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Tis the Season


----------



## Gicon

Issued at: 4:24 PM EST 12/9/08, expires at: 12:30 AM EST 12/10/08

Winter storm watch in effect from Thursday morning through late Thursday night, 
The NWS in taunton has issued a winter storm watch, which is in effect from Thursday morning through late thursday night. 
A coastal storm will move up the east coast Thursday, passing over southern new england Thursday night. This low will likely begin spreading precipitation, possibly heavy at times, from south to north across the region during the day on Thursday and especially thursday night. 
There is some uncertainty in timing at this point, as it/s possible that heavier precipitation could arrive as early as Wednesday night or as late as late Thursday afternoon. We will have to refine the arrival time of the heaviest precipitation in subsequent forecasts. 
The precipitation may start as a little bit of snow and sleet in the warned area, but the main precipitation types are expected to be freezing rain and sleet. Ice accretions in excess of a half inch are possible during this time, therefore a winter storm watch has been issued. The greatest threat for heavy ice accretions are expected to be across elevated terrain between 1 and 2 thousand feet. The precipitation will taper off significantly late Thursday night. 
A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant snow and/or ice accumulations that may impact travel and cause power interruptions. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts for additional information including any warnings or advisories.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Let's face it. They have no idea. It might rain, it might ice, it might sleet, or we get 6" of snow. Who knows?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

DeereFarmer;669273 said:


> Let's face it. They have no idea. It might rain, it might ice, it might sleet, or we get 6" of snow. Who knows?


not me....... 
yesterday- 20*
today- 25* @ 1pm.. now.. 52* @ 8pm
tomorrow- 58*


----------



## Gicon

The weather reports for the past couple of days are worse then being on a roller coaster ride.


----------



## SnowPro93

I watched the weather and stuff before I left for work, then watch it when i got in the door at 6pm and the forecast went from 6" snow to an ice storm....this forecast is crazy...i'll wait till wednesday night till we put a plan of attack in place...but the way it's looking now i'm gunna get the tailgate spreader and the 2yd, spreader ready to go....and hopefully it'll snow?....


----------



## Gicon

Sounds like an event for salt and calcium. Who knows.........


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;669520 said:


> Sounds like an event for salt and calcium. Who knows.........


This weather pattern is all messed up. now we might be salting tomorrow night into thursday morning


----------



## cjasonbr

meteomadness.accuweather.com

READING COMMENTS AND EMAILS SO LET ME EXPLAIN MY REASONS...

Those of you who have been reading my blog for the last couple of years know that we always go through the model flip flop situation. There are meteorologist out there who flip-flop with every model run and there are those of us who look at the weather and take a stand. We adjust things as we see fit, but don't flip flop liek your hearing today from many of the NWS and Local Mets.

The reason that I am going with the snow area where I placed it is because I believe the cold air is coming into the storm as it comes up the coast. It's classic storm that I have seen as a kid living in Philly where it started at 50 degrees with rain and by evening it was snow heavily and the temp dropped to 32.

The storm will be a nasty storm as evidence of the vigorous storms across the South this evening. There has been at least a dozen supercell storms on radar for several hours and continuous tornado warnings since late afternoon which is a testament to the nature of the storm brewing. As I am writing this, the new NAM model is coming in and it looks even nastier across the Southeast and Florida with a negative tilted trough lifted through a warm and moist airmass resulted in a severe weather outbreak Thursday.

Now as all that energy comes up the coast, the storm is going to head toward the ocean and remain about 50-100 miles off the Virginia and Jersey coast. The storm will probably cut across Nantucket and go east of Boston. The means the cold air is going to drill into the storm, changing the rain over to a heavy wet snow, even into the cities. The heaviest snows will remain west o f the cities as shown on the snow map issued this morning. So basically, places that start with rain Thursday end with heavy wet snow Thursday night into Friday morning. It's a classic, pull the cold air into the storm situation... Watch the meteorology unfold and how it all works, and all you young weather nuts, watch the weather..


PS... new NAM has the storm track and is now showing the snow into the cities by Friday morning.....


----------



## Enzo

i think it will be rain, then into snow like he is saying. right now it is really warm but as soon as the cold air comes in this will be all snow which i hope is true.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

a quick 4".....i'd love that


----------



## ColliganLands

ya me too gonna get ready to go thursday just in case


----------



## redsoxfan

*friday*

after the weather report today looks like its gonna be mostly rain maybe throw down some salt


----------



## Thelawnscaper

great.......rain.........
winter 2008-2009 =  BUST


----------



## 06HD BOSS

looks like more rain. and a cold rain at that...38*. I'll read MeteoMadness posts but take them all with a grain of salt. Ive been reading his blog for a few years and he has about a 10% accuracy. If you read the comments on the bottom of his blogs, alot of people bash him on how wrong he always is. This year i dont care, since the last few years im used to getting a rainy winter and will not believe a forecast until 12hours before the alleged "storm". They change their forecast predictions every 6 hours. I went to bed last night and they said "rain, to mix, to ice maybe snow for thursday-fri" This morning theyre saying "ice up north, heavy rain for us"


----------



## tls22

06HD BOSS;670057 said:


> looks like more rain. and a cold rain at that...38*. I'll read MeteoMadness posts but take them all with a grain of salt. Ive been reading his blog for a few years and he has about a 10% accuracy. If you read the comments on the bottom of his blogs, alot of people bash him on how wrong he always is. This year i dont care, since the last few years im used to getting a rainy winter and will not believe a forecast until 12hours before the alleged "storm". They change their forecast predictions every 6 hours. I went to bed last night and they said "rain, to mix, to ice maybe snow for thursday-fri" This morning theyre saying "ice up north, heavy rain for us"


You got it man.....just looks like a cold rain! Screw it and enjoy the holidays guys and spend time with ur gf's/or wifes!


----------



## cjasonbr

06HD BOSS;670057 said:


> looks like more rain. and a cold rain at that...38*. I'll read MeteoMadness posts but take them all with a grain of salt. Ive been reading his blog for a few years and he has about a 10% accuracy. If you read the comments on the bottom of his blogs, alot of people bash him on how wrong he always is. This year i dont care, since the last few years im used to getting a rainy winter and will not believe a forecast until 12hours before the alleged "storm". They change their forecast predictions every 6 hours. I went to bed last night and they said "rain, to mix, to ice maybe snow for thursday-fri" This morning theyre saying "ice up north, heavy rain for us"


I think it's more the fact that other meteorologists are spineless and forecast rain no matter what the models say, until the storm is on top of us.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Guess what ...There are clouds in the sky.......Might Rain, Might Snow.....It's all BS, I learned that in second grade!


----------



## Thelawnscaper

hahaha i just read that it was snowing in texas today!!!! tell me this world isn't F***ed, its snowing in texas during the winter and raining in CT,MA,NH,ME at the same time. hahahahaha


----------



## mulcahy mowing

winter 2008-2009= bust as it was said


----------



## 02powerstroke

Glad I spent 2500 puting a plow on my truck. :crying: I should have bought a large gas powered pump and got into bussiness pumping out flooded basements from all this RAIN!!!!!


----------



## ChevKid03

Ah... the beach sure was nice today... prsport Through a little sun-tan lotion on for the hell of it...


----------



## Gicon

Ice storm warning in effect from 4 am Thursday to 7 am est friday, 

Tonight: rain with freezing rain likely this evening, then a chance of rain, freezing rain with a slight chance of sleet after midnight. Lows around 30. North winds 5 to 10 mph. Gusts up to 20 mph this evening. Chance of precipitation 90 percent. 
Thursday: freezing rain and rain likely in the morning, then freezing rain with a chance of sleet in the afternoon. Sleet accumulation around an inch. Near steady temperature around 30. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent. 
Thursday Night: rain, freezing rain with a chance of sleet. Total sleet accumulation of 2 to 4 inches. Lows around 30. North winds 5 to 10 mph. Gusts up to 30 mph after midnight. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

forecasted to get 3" of rain from this evening through Friday morning....CANT WAIT! :realmad:


----------



## ColliganLands

rain or sleet doesn't get the plow out 
need some snow!!!


----------



## WingPlow

mulcahy mowing;670455 said:


> winter 2008-2009= bust as it was said


winter hasnt even started yet...you people need to relax a little


----------



## 06HD BOSS

WingPlow;670658 said:


> winter hasnt even started yet...you people need to relax a little


thats what the advice was last year...guess what...winter never started last year. I see youre in northwest CT so you probably got snow, but for us central CT guys it was a rare sight to see the white stuff last year. mostly rain/sleet storms. Plowed about 5 times if i remember right.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;670631 said:


> Ice storm warning in effect from 4 am Thursday to 7 am est friday,
> 
> Tonight: rain with freezing rain likely this evening, then a chance of rain, freezing rain with a slight chance of sleet after midnight. Lows around 30. North winds 5 to 10 mph. Gusts up to 20 mph this evening. Chance of precipitation 90 percent.
> Thursday: freezing rain and rain likely in the morning, then freezing rain with a chance of sleet in the afternoon. Sleet accumulation around an inch. Near steady temperature around 30. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.
> Thursday Night: rain, freezing rain with a chance of sleet. Total sleet accumulation of 2 to 4 inches. Lows around 30. North winds 5 to 10 mph. Gusts up to 30 mph after midnight. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.


2-4 inches of sleet?? can we plow that??


----------



## ColliganLands

its gone down 10 degrees in the last hour here but im not going to get all excited yet?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

MFIGGS422;670864 said:


> 2-4 inches of sleet?? can we plow that??


I did last year  it is NOT fun


----------



## cjasonbr

YES, IT'S SNOWING IN HOUSTON, BUT WE DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM....


After seeing the obs coming in from Houston this evening and seeing how the GFS is doing very with the snow areas, I am very confident that snow is coming northeast and a burst of snow is going right through the big cities Friday morning. It may rain a lot before that time, but the snow is coming. Where I do have a problem is the fringe areas of the rain and just much is snow and how much is sleet and freezing. That fringe area extends from Tennessee into PA and NY tomorrow. I would like to see the cold air push a little more to feel confident about any major snows on the fringe of the rain area.

meteomadness.accuweather.com


----------



## 06HD BOSS

cjasonbr;670939 said:


> YES, IT'S SNOWING IN HOUSTON, BUT WE DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM....
> 
> After seeing the obs coming in from Houston this evening and seeing how the GFS is doing very with the snow areas, I am very confident that snow is coming northeast and a burst of snow is going right through the big cities Friday morning. It may rain a lot before that time, but the snow is coming. Where I do have a problem is the fringe areas of the rain and just much is snow and how much is sleet and freezing. That fringe area extends from Tennessee into PA and NY tomorrow. I would like to see the cold air push a little more to feel confident about any major snows on the fringe of the rain area.
> 
> meteomadness.accuweather.com


like i said before....the madman has the most optomistic forecast...whether theyre right is another story


----------



## cjasonbr

06HD BOSS;670954 said:


> like i said before....the madman has the most optomistic forecast...whether theyre right is another story


I don't think it's so much him being optimistic as it is other trying to be safe. The weather industry is a bunch of sissy's.


----------



## redsoxfan

*thursday*

sounds like no one is really sure what is going to happen gonna play it safe make sure i can get to the plow but not going to put it on till need be


----------



## PORTER 05

this plowing is a freaking joke, i stick around here every winter somtimes we plow once somtimes 15 i was planning on stuff to buy for 2009 landscaping , well see all we need is 8 storms and well be good to go 4- jan 4 feb-


----------



## mulcahy mowing

3" of rain wtf why couldnt this hit last week?

the 10 day doesn't even look good for us


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Ice building up here on trees and parked vehicles. roads are still fine.


----------



## ColliganLands

still raining here maybe ill get to salt my personal driveway lol that will be exciting


----------



## ATouchofGrass

Yea i know, at first they were saying here in upper Fairfield County we were supposed to get up to an inch of ice. Now it looks like we might just get all rain... Why couldnt it be colder and get all snow, 3-4 inches of rain would be alottt of snow. And i love how Baton Rouge got 6+ inches of snow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

ATouchofGrass;672278 said:


> Yea i know, at first they were saying here in upper Fairfield County we were supposed to get up to an inch of ice. Now it looks like we might just get all rain... Why couldnt it be colder and get all snow, 3-4 inches of rain would be alottt of snow. And i love how Baton Rouge got 6+ inches of snow.


Our air temps can support snow, its the friggin warm air riding up top. I'll be advertising for landscaping in another few weeks if this pattern keeps up  ....speaking of which, the long range shows temps back up into the 50's.


----------



## FordFisherman

Its still early, anything can happen. I predict that at the end of the season it'll tally up to an average year. JMO


----------



## PORTER 05

maybe wed/fri--please i need some $$$ for equiptment next season! please i need that exmark 52" TT!!!!:crying:


----------



## ColliganLands

they sya 2-3 inches slushy mess tomorrow to wed morning then maybe fir but well see


----------



## OceanTrvlr

The forecast is starting to change. Looking a bit better for Tuesday night.


----------



## chcav1218

I'm well within the 1-3 area for tuesday night so if it doesnt change I'll be going out, and I'm hoping for friday. I'm all ready planning my post-christmas shopping spree at home depot and sears lol


----------



## ColliganLands

im hoping for both nights 
and i still havent done my pre- christmas shopping lol


----------



## chcav1218

oh neither have i dude. I need to get my pay check on thursday, along with my birthday money, and spend all that on gifts for other people, then spend the christmas/snow money on me lol


----------



## Enzo

looks like just one inch for us here, at least i can go out and sand it


----------



## chcav1218

sand is better than nothing. But hey guys, we cant get too discouraged just yet. Its not even christmas yet, it can snow til april


----------



## Bostonyj7

I need a little Christmas money soon.

C-


----------



## ColliganLands

just saw the updated forecast calling for 2-4 inches late tuesday night into wednesday morning
then 47 and sunny thursday before the next one for friday
GET READY BOYS!!!!!


----------



## ProEnterprises

ColliganLands;678172 said:


> just saw the updated forecast calling for 2-4 inches late tuesday night into wednesday morning
> then 47 and sunny thursday before the next one for friday
> GET READY BOYS!!!!!


Dude, where are you getting that forecast from. I dont see anything that optimistic yet. Please share bro!


----------



## ColliganLands

it was just on fox and necn
they have maps and everything
says its gonna start as rain showers then the cold is going to come in tomorrow afternoon and by this time tomorrow night it will be snowing


----------



## ColliganLands

projections as of now for MA


----------



## ProEnterprises

Any idea of what I will be looking at in CT bro?


----------



## ColliganLands

ill look into it for you


----------



## ProEnterprises

ColliganLands;678186 said:


> ill look into it for you


Its hard to tell at this point. I suppose it will all depend on how low the temperatures stay. In in Danbury,Ct


----------



## ColliganLands

this is from national weather service for danbury
Tuesday Night: Snow and sleet, mainly after midnight. Low around 29. East wind between 3 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Wednesday: Snow and sleet before 11am, then a chance of rain, snow, and sleet. High near 39. East wind at 7 mph becoming west. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible.


----------



## ProEnterprises

ColliganLands;678190 said:


> this is from national weather service for danbury
> Tuesday Night: Snow and sleet, mainly after midnight. Low around 29. East wind between 3 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> 
> Wednesday: Snow and sleet before 11am, then a chance of rain, snow, and sleet. High near 39. East wind at 7 mph becoming west. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible.


Thanks man, lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## BigDave12768

By the 11pm new thats already rain to south and 1-3 north of Masspike


----------



## gene gls

The ground has to freeze again before we can expect any accumalation for plowing. Its just going to be a mess, snow, sleet, rain.


----------



## Enzo

i agree were gonna have a mix of all that stuff today into tommorow


----------



## tls22

Its going to be a fun week boston! Keep the shiney side up!:waving:


----------



## Embalmer

hmm ive seen 3 different totals from 3 dif sources. wbz radio is only saying 1-2 inches here, whdh says 2-5, and the graphic here says 2-4.... im hoping for the higher end of the last 2 *crosses fingers*


----------



## DeereFarmer

Wheew. What an ice storm. Just got cable, internet, and phone back up today to find out that we might get some action tomorrow!!!!! I've got the plow on and ready to go. Good luck guys.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

It certainly gets your attention when the NOAA discussion says:


> ABOVE NORMAL CONFIDENCE ON A MAJOR WINTER STORM FOR FRI AS MULTI US/INTERNATIONAL MODEL AGREEMENT ON TRACK AND QPF.


After reading these technical forecasts for a few weeks now, I get a chuckle from how technical it can be. I had to go research and find out what QPF meant. It's the quantitative precipitation forecast, or something to that effect.

And this barely makes any sense, but sounds funny as hell for some reason:


> COMBINED WITH ANOMALOUSLY HIGH PWATS IN THE WARM SECTOR SUGGEST HEAVY QPF EVENT. IN FACT...GFS/EC/GGEM ALL INDICATE 1-1.5" QPF.


However, the next sentence says:


> THIS WOULD TRANSLATE TO SNOW ACCUM OF A FOOT OR MORE FOR AREAS WHICH RECEIVE ALL SNOW.


----------



## fisher guy

anyone speak greek? lol


----------



## ColliganLands

SNOWING HERE NOW
hoping to get called in around 2:30ish


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Started here around my seventh Sam Adams


----------



## mike33087

snowing here


----------



## fisher guy

all i got is a lil mix of snow and ice so far waiting though up in salisbury


----------



## fisher guy

is it heavy around u colligan???


----------



## merrimacmill

fisher guy;679723 said:


> is it heavy around u colligan???


Are you all done hitting on the gas station girl? lol

We've got a nice white coating on everything around here right now. I'm expecting to kick the tires and light the fires around 4 30 am.


----------



## fisher guy

yup yup got her number mission accomplished lol now i took care of that i ready for some snow let me guess u cant sleep either?


----------



## fisher guy

just looked at my truck it turned to snow trucks got a dusting so far


----------



## dutchman

not much going on here


----------



## fisher guy

ill say we get an inch by morning radar on weather.com is showing it comming to a stop in the next 2 hours maybe mix thats about it


----------



## vis

Got about 1/4'' in Fairfield county CT. My thermometer has temps above freezing already with very little rain coming down.

Gonna call in the troops in 45 mins to drop some salt, thats about it.


----------



## dutchman

another bust


----------



## fisher guy

i got about 1 1/2 so far staying pretty steady only problem my wiper motor just went out


----------



## Mysticlandscape

inch an a half here


----------



## fisher guy

well im deff goin out today just gonna let the storm dye down a lil since its almost over here u guys goin out yet mystic???


----------



## sir spaniourd

Newburyport has 1 1/2" quickly melting. another bust


----------



## 06HD BOSS

we got a very light dusting, then freezing drizzle.


----------



## ColliganLands

think i might go scrape down my drvies later but the town didnt call me


----------



## 06HD BOSS

ColliganLands;679911 said:


> think i might go scrape down my drvies later but the town didnt call me


what did you end up with?


----------



## ColliganLands

just a little under an inch of rain/snow/sleet crap the towns arent even even sanding/salting here yet since its turning to rain now


----------



## PORTER 05

maybe 1/2" slushy snow, we arent going out, its raining here pritty good 2....

looks like FRI is going to be big time- one of my trucks rear brakes are pritty much gone rotors and pads, the front was done very recenttly so the truck stops ona dime, but when im driving the rear grinds even wih-out touching the brakes, with the big storm on FRI im thinking im just going to leave it alone and run it like that since the fronts are pritty much brand new.


i love plowing-


----------



## Mysticlandscape

fisher guy;679811 said:


> well im deff goin out today just gonna let the storm dye down a lil since its almost over here u guys goin out yet mystic???


Not enough to do residentual, save it for friday but joel's out with the dump.


----------



## ColliganLands

the suns coming out here and the roads/drives are about 85% clear so im not going out again
ready for friday though!!


----------



## Enzo

we missed out again, hopefully Friday if the cold air will stay we should get a good amount


----------



## PORTER 05

well trucks in the shop getting new rear rotors and pads both sides for $325 will be done by 5 today ill mount her up load her with sand and wait for FRI the other truck is ready to roll...


----------



## Bostonyj7

Got 2" in Danvers. Enought to plow me and my friends and get a shake down on what needs to be done. Turning to rain now, but I did what I needed to do. 

Bring on Friday baby. Daddy needs some X-Mas $ now. Sunday looks like a nice one as well. 

Ive got club seats for the Pats on Sunday. I hope the game ends in time for the snow to fly when Im on my way home from Foxboro.

C-


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Bostonyj7;680028 said:


> Got 2" in Danvers. Enought to plow me and my friends and get a shake down on what needs to be done. Turning to rain now, but I did what I needed to do.
> 
> Bring on Friday baby. Daddy needs some X-Mas $ now. Sunday looks like a nice one as well.
> 
> Ive got club seats for the Pats on Sunday. I hope the game ends in time for the snow to fly when Im on my way home from Foxboro.
> 
> C-


If there's a problem let me know ill be glad to take the tickets and find someone to drive my truck...


----------



## PORTER 05

ya it would be nice for fri, but i dont think youll be getting any money for christmas these people arent paying their bills that fast, mine arent atleast-


----------



## v-plower

Got about 1.5" - 2 " in W. Spfld/ Westfield Ma. area.
Stopped snowing around 6:30 am.
Nice to have a small one before the big dump coming as my plow was acting up. Gives me a couple of days to fix it.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

NOAA has revised the forecast to show more snow south of route 2 and less snow north. They're saying greatest impact of snow on the south coast.

http://www.weather.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=MA&prodtype=discussion#AFDBOX


----------



## 02powerstroke

ColliganLands;679999 said:


> the suns coming out here and the roads/drives are about 85% clear so im not going out again
> ready for friday though!!


yeah Im ready for friday to :redbounce


----------



## JBMiller616

Friday looks like a sure thing!! It's about F-ing time.......Pushing slushy Ice around this morning just didn't do it for me. The new spreader worked like a dream though!!


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Nice Nice Nice.....
Statement as of 3:04 PM EST on December 17, 2008


... Winter Storm Watch in effect from Friday morning through
Friday evening... 

The National Weather Service in Upton has issued a Winter Storm
Watch... which is in effect from Friday morning through Friday
evening. 

Snow is expected to overspread the region Friday morning... and
could become heavy at times especially in the afternoon. 
Snow could also mix with sleet during Friday afternoon in areas
closer to the coast. There is the potential for snowfall
accumulations of 6 to 12 inches... with the highest amounts 
farther inland.

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow... sleet... or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## allfast1

Hey Folks, new around the forum, but I am also Psyched for Friday!!
Let's make some dough! payup
Tom


----------



## DeereFarmer

We must have got the "jackpot" of this storm. We had about 2.5" maybe a little more in places. Friday is looking good. Actually, the whole next week has potential.


----------



## cjasonbr

meteomadness.accuweather.com


----------



## Jto89

well this is looking good


----------



## fisher guy

hopefully the snow gods like us :bluebounc:yow!::redbounce (snow dance)


----------



## Bostonyj7

fisher guy;681009 said:


> hopefully the snow gods like us :bluebounc:yow!::redbounce (snow dance)


I so love the Sidewalk Shuffle.

Their calling for 7"-12" now. Could have used this last week, but we will take what we can get won't we boys.

C-


----------



## mike33087

i hope your ready. this is gonna test all them companies that took on too much


----------



## ADMSWELDING

I,m ready.I think atleast i am.Looks like we got ourselves our first good one..payup


----------



## ColliganLands

trucks ready now i just have to get my coats and stuff ready to go
looking like were gonan be out through saturday then home for quick nap then right back at it for sunday


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Were ready bring it on


----------



## DeereFarmer

Whatever we get, it'll be plowable. Now I just need some things to go my way today. I lost my brakes driving home from work tonight. I think it's a blown line or a bad master cylinder. Hopefully I'll get it fixed tonight.


----------



## fisher guy

trucks and backhoe are ready we could prolly use another shoveling crew but i think my boss has it coverd aside from that all i need is the monsters the pepsis and the stacker pills and im all set oh and the pillow cuz now there saying 8-10 here so prolly aint goin home anytime soon


----------



## timmy1

I'm in the 12" area. Usually they go north of here, lets see what happens.


----------



## Muirs Landscape

going to be a looooooooong weekend


----------



## Chrisxl64

anybody in CT got any updates I see alot of mass guys?


----------



## Enzo

8-14 they say but i think we will end up with around 6-10


----------



## JBMiller616

I heard the same thing, tomorrow is going to be a long day. Then again possibly on Sunday..........bring the pain!!


----------



## ColliganLands

going to be a long weekend witht timeline i just saw
we're going to et dumped on thorugh 11pm then light snow/flurries into saturday then winds down and wet mess for sunday afternoon to early monday
im ready BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## 10elawncare

It's all over the place. one place says rain! one says 8-14" snow. I guess we will know when we wake up in the morning! Lets make this first one a safe one! Be careful everybody! Let the green start falling...payuppayup


----------



## Allens LawnCare

I HATE sleep, And I guess I'm not going to see my kids til Monday!!!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Love it!!!!


----------



## Allens LawnCare

DeereFarmer;682046 said:


> Whatever we get, it'll be plowable. Now I just need some things to go my way today. I lost my brakes driving home from work tonight. I think it's a blown line or a bad master cylinder. Hopefully I'll get it fixed tonight.


I just got 4 new Mastercraft Couser AT2's ....Guess what .................My ball joints are shot......can't wait!!!!


----------



## Allens LawnCare

What's that ***** called again...............Ohhhhh yeah Insurance!!!!!


----------



## Embalmer

7-12" around here, and sunday they were saying a possible 8" with no change over to rain from boston north.... busy weekend.


----------



## JBMiller616

Well guys, the snow will be flying soon. Ya'll be safe out there!


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like the Sunday storm is trending colder too. This is great! Good luck out there.


----------



## fisher guy

keep the shiny side up keep the coffee warm and let all make some money see u guys when all this is over


----------



## ColliganLands

LET THE WAITING GAME BEGIN
be safe everyone and enjoy


----------



## OceanTrvlr

I figured I'd ask here since this is mostly MA guys on this thread. Any Ham radio folks on here and if so, do you hang out on any particular repeater while you're plowing? I've got 2 meters in my truck but could easily hook up a 70 cm rig as well.


----------



## 02powerstroke

OceanTrvlr;682712 said:


> I figured I'd ask here since this is mostly MA guys on this thread. Any Ham radio folks on here and if so, do you hang out on any particular repeater while you're plowing? I've got 2 meters in my truck but could easily hook up a 70 cm rig as well.


I have a Cb with side band. would this pick up ham I have no idea how to use the side band on it and havent really tryed


----------



## dcl25

its finally gonna snow! everybody be safe and have fun


----------



## KubotaJr

Just like last year, two first storms were over the weekend!


----------



## 10elawncare

Coming down like a blizzard here in Stratford


----------



## ColliganLands

guess its time to double check everything
sounds like it will be here soon!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS

starting to see a couple flurries


----------



## rjfetz1

Started here about 12:50 very light and can see the end of the storm moving towards us. Going to have to really come down hard to get 12". 1:30 now driveway just covered.


----------



## ColliganLands

just started here and its coming down pretty good
gonna be heading out in the next hour or so


----------



## sno commander

got about a 1"1/2 here in ct


----------



## ColliganLands

coing down good now alreayd a dusting on the pavement
got called to be in at 3:30 good luck and be safe everyone


----------



## 06HD BOSS

started about 2 hours ago and got around 2" so far. its coming down like a b**ch


----------



## Bill 211

looks like a white (& greenpayup) Christmas


----------



## 02powerstroke

rjfetz1;682990 said:


> Started here about 12:50 very light and can see the end of the storm moving towards us. Going to have to really come down hard to get 12". 1:30 now driveway just covered.


I'm thinking the samething


----------



## brad96z28

About 4 or 5 in on the ground now.It is really coming down. I dont think Im going out til mourning.


----------



## Bostonyj7

Just got back from first round. 5 Hr to complete. Figure Ill rest for 2 hrs and take another measurement.

WooHoo


----------



## cjasonbr

We got a lot here. I bet before it's said and done there will be a foot in many places.


----------



## chcav1218

Just spent AN HOUR on one driveway! biggest pain in the a$$ ever!


----------



## Luppy

Coming down good here. Headed out soon.


----------



## Kramer

chcav1218;683462 said:


> Just spent AN HOUR on one driveway! biggest pain in the a$$ ever!


an hr? How big a drive??


----------



## chcav1218

its a few hundred feet long and extremely steep. The guy that owns the house helped me out spreading sand and he said from now on he'll spread sand before it snows everytime.


----------



## fisher guy

ouch that sucks aside from that u do ok?


----------



## ColliganLands

just got back 
13 hours straight plowing
started to do my driveway and just decided not to


----------



## fisher guy

so how was everyones night? mine long cold tiring i just got back from shoveling since 5 pm and im suppose to go back out tonight about 3 or 4. so not all that fun and my boss ran in to a telephone pole lol i was riding with him he went in for the sweep in to the condo complex in amesbury and WHAM! dented the hell out of his front driver side quarter panel and bent a tie rod and took out the steering box had to pick up his dads dump truck he still claims he didnt even see the f**KER luckily we didnt have to salt last night truck is being fixed as i speak


----------



## brad96z28

Went out this mourning made my rounds. Im glad I only have to do my run when the storms over.


----------



## Plowfast9957

Goin to bed everything went well. Worked at gillette stadium for 10 hours then plowed my accounts. Goin back out at 2AM Sunday back to gillette to clean up for the pats game....


----------



## ColliganLands

hoping to get called back in around 3-4 am and stay as long as possible
'


----------



## 06HD BOSS

ColliganLands;684491 said:


> hoping to get called back in around 3-4 am and stay as long as possible
> '


i wouldnt be on plowsite. id be sleeping


----------



## Luppy

06HD BOSS;684499 said:


> i wouldnt be on plowsite. id be sleeping


Me 2 but being more than twice his age, those hours
would kill me.


----------



## ColliganLands

going to bed soon just trying to wind down from the day it was long and im still wide awake


----------



## timmy1

Started plowing yesterday at 3PM. Stopped for 1 1/2 hour shut eye this morning at 6:30. Went back out at 8AM finished at 3PM. Went back out at 7:30 to scrape and salt a few steep spots after some snow squalls.

Luck has it that I bought a bad batch of diesel before the storm. Had to pull in for a pit-stop fuel filter change this afternoon. Got so bad, I could barely make it up hills.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

22-1/2hrs with the state on this one guys.payup


----------



## v-plower

Im tired but still needed to check out plowsite!
Yesterday - 4:30 - 3:30 am Slept 4 hours and then 10 am - 3 pm then 6pm - 9 pm.
Can't wait for morning! back for more plowing! Starting to feel a little like last year.

Be safe guys! There are some really bad drivers out there.


----------



## Govbradst555

whats going on guys? just wondering if the state is hiring? I have an F550 9 1/2 ft V plow i'm trying to put to work by the hr?. or maybe somebody knows of a person in need if so please email or call me 1 603 296 7250 Tom [email protected] thank you


----------



## allfast1

23 hours straight my first run with the City!payuppayup


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Govbradst555;684896 said:


> whats going on guys? just wondering if the state is hiring? I have an F550 9 1/2 ft V plow i'm trying to put to work by the hr?. or maybe somebody knows of a person in need if so please email or call me 1 603 296 7250 Tom [email protected] thank you


I am sure that states hiring cause I know three of my buddies dropped out so im sure there lookin for drivers...


----------



## OceanTrvlr

I might switch to the state or to some other commercial subbing. The town I sub for only called me in at 11pm on Friday and then cut me loose at 5am. That's only 6 hours work for this entire storm.


----------



## ColliganLands

i got in 13 hours for my town
expected to go back in by 11am today
plus i have my own work and a bunch of one time plows that added 7 more hours to my time yesterday


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Govbradst555;684896 said:


> whats going on guys? just wondering if the state is hiring? I have an F550 9 1/2 ft V plow i'm trying to put to work by the hr?. or maybe somebody knows of a person in need if so please email or call me 1 603 296 7250 Tom [email protected] thank you


Rhode island hires subs, city and state


----------



## duramaxguy87

On the south shore it would not stop snowing, so here is the grand total.. Friday 3:00PM-10:00, went back out at 1:00AM saturday after a short nap until 5:00Pm. Then dinner and back out at 8:30 till 2:00 Am sunday morning...and back out within 2 hours for who knows how long. Total so far... 28.5 hrs.


----------



## ColliganLands

17 hours and waiting for the call


----------



## Govbradst555

MYSTIC AND ALLENS I just want to say ty for the info. MYSTIC ARE U UP HERE IN THE LAKES REGION? Tom


----------



## BOSSMAN21

Hey colligansland how many inches do you have where you are at this point in time? Just wondering what I have to prepare for.


----------



## Gicon

Plowed Wednesday, three times yesterday, and two times today. What a nice weekend


----------



## wyatherb

What a weekend! any guesses on the south shore amount? i worked mostly the weymouth area with a little in abington and whitman. Damn what a lot of snow!!


----------



## Brian469

Plowed 2pm Friday to 7am Saturday, 10am to 11pm Sunday, on the town, 30 hours!! Cha-ching!


----------



## ColliganLands

got in 13 hours for town friday into saturday and another 10.5 hours tonight. grand total 23.5 hours for town 4 for myself so far and more to come in the morning.
been a fun and eventful weekend


----------



## Luppy

I do residential so I don't count hours since I get paid cash on the spot.
A few pics of this weekends snow event here in Randolph, MA.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

No change over like they were calling for yesterday, which is good. stayed all snow. Stopped around 2pm. but picked up real heavy again from 3-4pm. got about 4" yesterday. Put in 12 hours friday, 7 yesterday, and about 3 more today. The stars were out at 11pm last night when i went home but overnight we picked up another 1-2". that was weird.


----------



## fisher guy

i got 18 hours worth of shoveling sunday night in to monday morning needless to say i was dead after that


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Govbradst555;685228 said:


> MYSTIC AND ALLENS I just want to say ty for the info. MYSTIC ARE U UP HERE IN THE LAKES REGION? Tom


I go up there to play.... why whats up


----------



## Allens LawnCare

I picked up a nice 2 stroke thower.....Beats shoveling, and weighs less then a lawn mower.......Walks are done in no time and quess what....My back feels great....in and out of the bed quick! One of the best investments I've made!


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Anyone have the snowfall amounts for Dec 31 and Jan 1st......I don't have an Accuweather premium account....I guess if it's more then 5 days out you need one to see the hourly details


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Allens LawnCare;689151 said:


> Anyone have the snowfall amounts for Dec 31 and Jan 1st......I don't have an Accuweather premium account....I guess if it's more then 5 days out you need one to see the hourly details


thats more than a week out. ill be happy if its still in the forecast in 5 days from now.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

I know, Just trying to make some plans....probably taking the kids to NH to play on some sleds


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Santa's done here........Merry X-Mas everyone


----------



## ColliganLands

Merry Christmas.
how about that rain last night the snows almost gone lol


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Almost,it IS gone. it was so warm here on christmas eve,now we need some more snow!
Oh and hi to everyone ,new to the sight,been lurking for a while now finally registered,hope everyone had a great christmas


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Santa Brought my son a Playstation 3 and a BB Gun....Dads been having more fun with it


----------



## BigDave12768

Hey Luppy I grew up in randolph. I was wondering how far do you go to plow? I got 4 Driveways in Quincy. They are close to wollaston beach. My truck is just to big to do them.


----------



## FordFisherman

Keep an eye on the Jan.2-4 timeframe; looks like somethings brewing....


----------



## Enzo

snow almost all gone here except for the huge piles i made with the v blade that look sexy as hell, and yeah fisherman they are saying something around Jan 2 or so for something.


----------



## ColliganLands

even my huge piles are almost gone.
waiting for the next one like a crazy person


----------



## DeereFarmer

Hereing there might be something on New Year's Eve. Great, just what I want to do, plow with a bunch of drunk retards all over the road. It can snow everyday of the year except for that one IMO. Plus I havn't had one day off in over two months. I want to party lol.


----------



## ColliganLands

haha i agree but id rather be plowing then just sitting around tinkering with things
i heard only 1-3 so it might not be plowable still a little early to determine it yet


----------



## Gicon

Its starting to look like Wednesday will be a bit better than Friday. Seems like def a plowable event for Wednesday with the weekend being up in the air. I would bet by Saturday night things will need to be scraped down....


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Calling for 2-4 wednesday night


----------



## Luppy

Sweet! I can honestly say I'd rather be out there plowing
driveways on New Years eve. When finished I'll pour a
pint of Guinness and toast to a snowy New Year.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Shall we all mosey on over to the new thread for 2009?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74654


----------



## Gicon

if its not broke, dont fix it


----------



## WingPlow

how many freakin CT weather threads do we need here ?????????????


----------



## Gicon

Im sticking to this one


----------



## DeereFarmer

Get ready boys. Seems like they are calling for more than before, which means they have no clue. Good luck and be safe out there tomorrow night.


----------



## ColliganLands

Heres the latest from channel 7
good luck tomorrow night
BE SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## chcav1218

all I have to say is it better be over before party time. I've got the house to myself this weekend


----------



## KubotaJr

chcav1218;695520 said:


> all I have to say is it better be over before party time. I've got the house to myself this weekend


I hear you man


----------



## ColliganLands

hahaha chris
they say its going to be heaviest between 11am and 2pm and then taper off to flurries by 7pm then the temps are going to single digits


----------



## chcav1218

yehp thats what i hear too. I bet you'll be out late kyle lol


----------



## ColliganLands

i dont mind lol
just got a check for a little over a grand today made me really happy


----------



## chcav1218

that would do it. I'm already getting frustrated with some of my clients. I'm gonna see what I can do about getting on with the town as soon as possible, maybe even MassHighway if they think my truck is big enough. Idk how I'd feel about leading the parade down the middle of I-95 my second year out lol


----------



## ColliganLands

talk with the town they might have something 
mass highway could put you on secondary highways as well
ive already decided next year is commercial lots or back with the town
driveways are frustruating me


----------



## chcav1218

dude i'm gonna follow the payup


----------



## ColliganLands

yea id do that lol


----------



## Luppy

DeereFarmer;695463 said:


> Get ready boys ....


and girls.  This morning they were showing 2 - 4, now it's 3 - 6 xysport


----------



## ColliganLands

heres the detailed forcast from national weather service for my area
Wednesday: Snow, mainly after 10am. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 28. Blustery, with a northeast wind 6 to 9 mph increasing to between 18 and 21 mph. Winds could gust as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

Wednesday Night: Snow likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 8. Wind chill values as low as -7. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 20 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 41 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.


----------



## chcav1218

soo basically expect a lot of calls from people who want their drives done so the drunk guests can drive home


----------



## ColliganLands

so ill be expecting those
too bad ill be "busy"


----------



## OceanTrvlr

I like this thread better too.

I complained about the town I sub for not giving enough hours, so today I got all set with another town nearby.

Tomorrow is looking good! I'm right in the middle of the heavier accumulation area that they're centering on the South Shore.


----------



## ColliganLands

my towns great about giving hours once we finish our assigned routes theyll let us plow the shcools, tonw lots, town hall, police, fire, library, whatever else so we can have as many hours as we want to stay but not to exceed 22.5 hours in a 24 hour period
GOOD LUCK TOMORROW NIGHT AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## DeereFarmer

Luppy;695583 said:


> and girls.  This morning they were showing 2 - 4, now it's 3 - 6 xysport


Sorry.... and girls.


----------



## chcav1218

i wanna work for your town Kyle. Plowsite...the only place its good to be an addict. Congrats lol


----------



## ColliganLands

hahaha lol too much having no snow
plowsite is the only place to be


----------



## Allens LawnCare

http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/MSN_Emoticons/MSN-Emoticon-039.gif


----------



## Allens LawnCare




----------



## Allens LawnCare




----------



## ColliganLands

been updated
8-12 along the coast
6-8 inland
this is for MA


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ColliganLands;696119 said:


> been updated
> 8-12 along the coast
> 6-8 inland
> this is for MA


Where did you see that?


----------



## ColliganLands

channel 6 i just watched the guy
ill see if i can find a picture


----------



## ColliganLands

heres the text version
New Year's Eve...Snow, heaviest during mid-morning through the late afternoon, with snowfall rates of 1-2" per hour across south central New England and southern New England. Heavy snow eventually tapers off from west to east by evening. In general, southern New England will see 6". Snow totals will decrease as you head north, 3-6 inches in general. Some heavy snow bands will set up along the eastern coast of MA, allowing for 8+" in the metro Boston area stretching down to the south shore and Cape. Wind increasing to 20-30 mph from the north, then turning northwest with gusts near 50 mph, that could cause damage. Bitter cold overnight with temperatures in the single digits, teens & 20s. Windchill values below zero. 
and heres a link to the video forecast
http://www.necn.com/weather


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Today
Snow with a chance of thunderstorms. Total snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches. Brisk with highs in the upper 20s. East winds 10 to 15 mph...increasing to north 20 to 25 mph this afternoon. Chance of snow near 100 percent


----------



## KubotaJr

Coming down good already. Still havent got out of bed yet since i am sick as a dog.


----------



## ColliganLands

let me know if you need help im guessing ill be done 10-11 tonight


----------



## 06HD BOSS

snowing good here in central CT. hope to be finished in time to have a few beers before the new year!


----------



## timmy1

Calling for 6-10" here also.

Weird part is, it says "Thunderstorms possible" with a daytime high of 27????

Only thing I can think of is warm air aloft?


----------



## tls22

timmy1;696204 said:


> Calling for 6-10" here also.
> 
> Weird part is, it says "Thunderstorms possible" with a daytime high of 27????
> 
> Only thing I can think of is warm air aloft?


Its the dynamics of the storm and the banding ur going to get off the ocean! Going to be a pretty quick thump of snow! enjoy!


----------



## 10elawncare

Guess were starting off the new year on the right foot. Hopefully it will keep it up throughout the 2009 season too! and 10,11,12,13, ect... I think we have already had more snow so far then we did all of last year down on the coast. Seems like it might be real fluffy snow too, haven't seen that in a long time, usually wet heavy crap! 

Happy New Year everyone... Lets make it a SAFE, White & Green one! payup


----------



## Bolt-1

comming down pretty hard right now here in central Mass. hope we average a good snow fall. for the season.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Comming down good here to, headin out in another hour..


----------



## Luppy

Coming down heavy for a couple hours now. 
Looking forward to counting the $$ while sipping
a Guinness.


----------



## dutchman

anybody going out yet or do you wait till it is over around 6pm


----------



## DocJohnson

We have around 2" on the ground here in Wareham and I am still waiting for the town to call. Hope it starts to rip soon!


----------



## dutchman

looking at the radar it looks like it will be over soon. I guess wait and see


----------



## Mysticlandscape

What radar are you lookin at the storms all the way back to NY and its only around NJ comming up the coast. 



Heading out now.


----------



## Luppy

dutchman;696311 said:


> anybody going out yet or do you wait till it is over around 6pm


If I can push it all at once I'll go out once, but I do residential
so it's a different deal than those who plow for town/state.


----------



## Tedd

couple of inches in n.e. ct right now. Hope it keeps up for little while more then I will head out, hopefully after all the clowns are off the road!:salute:


----------



## dutchman

Mysticlandscape;696328 said:


> What radar are you lookin at the storms all the way back to NY and its only around NJ comming up the coast.
> 
> Heading out now.


Accuweather and weatherbug


----------



## 10elawncare

what a mess. I hate ice.


----------



## fisher guy

wheres it man im up here in salisbury and i havent even got a flake yet


----------



## fisher guy

so far my truck is being dusted but its only gonna be a 1"- 2" "storm" :realmad: atleast ill get a salting run out of it

"Quick plow it and salt it before it melts" quote from my boss


----------



## merrimacmill

fisher guy;705489 said:


> "Quick plow it and salt it before it melts" quote from my boss


Ya, thats usually what I have to say to my guys lol.

In Merrimac, MA right now we got a coating, maybe 1/4 inch. Snowing, but not to hard.


----------



## vis

1/2 '' of hard crusty snow, frz rain since about midnight in fairfield county CT.

hopefully we can scrape it off and salt it.... if not, ohh boy.

supposed to change to rain by noon, however I think/hope it will change earlier as it is 31* at my house right now....


----------



## sir spaniourd

1" in Newburyport at 4.30. 30 degrees outside. I haven't seen a plow out there. I think this is another bust


----------



## sir spaniourd

sleet is just coming down at 4.45 in Newburyport... around 1" of snow and 31 degrees


----------



## Bostonyj7

Got a healthy inch, maybe more in Danvers at 5AM. Unfortunately, I'm all coffeed up and ready to go. Starting to turn to sleet now. Doing my 4, 1" triggers and back to bed. Might aswell get something out of this. Got a new plow to pay for


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Got a "healthy" inch here in Salem NH on the Methuen MA line...another bust..all my triggers are 2"
Got one contractors lot that may need scraping...other than that...YAWN!


----------



## ColliganLands

pretty much a bust
not even gonna do anything all the resis should melt off with the rain
im not wasting my edge for this and all my accounts are 2in triggers anyways
back to bed!


----------



## fisher guy

right at 2 inches here


----------



## ColliganLands

were right around an inch now
gonna wait a while and if it doesnt change over i may call my resi customers and see if they want me to plow or not


----------



## zztarg

Not even an inch here


----------



## ColliganLands

:realmad:just did my driveway for fun
half the stuff wont even scrape up
gonna wait for the heavy rains to melt it off screw it
town and mass highway are out but not my town:realmad:


----------



## 10elawncare

just freezing rain all night here. making ice, ice and more ice. cant wait for tonight when everything freezes again... woot!


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

got about 3" here.

All contractors, and town trucks are out. everyone is plowing.

Did the commercial lots this morning but i'm waiting till this afternoon to do all the driveways and finish up condos since its all iceing up now and wicked nasty. hopefully make a clean sweep...


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Got a 11/2" down here what a sloppy wet mess got 5 hours in anyway:redbounce


----------



## 06HD BOSS

got maybe an inch of snow before 2am then changed to freezing rain since then. it packed down and washed away the snow. everything now just has a nasty coating on it. Im fine with it because ive been real sick the last couple days.


----------



## zztarg

I'm gonna scrape the slop off the drive so it doesn't harden into a sheet of ice and call the battle won.

Maybe Saturday will be more fun.


----------



## 10elawncare

at least the rain stopped for now. scrapped up all the slush threw down some blizzard wizard and checking one of in the win column. Saturday is sounding like a bust for the coast. Who knows. time for some sleep.


----------



## timmy1

Yea, it's tough to plow the freezing rain. Seems to just smear it around making it worse. I just sanded and salted and left it alone, Plowed it off when it turned to all slush.


----------



## chcav1218

I had enough here to go out. Plowed all my drives and the parking lot so none of this crap will freeze. I'm hoping for those few inches they were saying we could get over night.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

chcav1218;705954 said:


> I had enough here to go out. Plowed all my drives and the parking lot so none of this crap will freeze. I'm hoping for those few inches they were saying we could get over night.


few inches tonight? hhmmm


----------



## tls22

06HD BOSS;705740 said:


> got maybe an inch of snow before 2am then changed to freezing rain since then. it packed down and washed away the snow. everything now just has a nasty coating on it. Im fine with it because ive been real sick the last couple days.


Tuck your skirt in and go plow.....yamguy said it best sit on a bucket and puke out the window:waving:


----------



## ColliganLands

going to plow all my resis they all requested it so why not make some money


----------



## lawn king

We got a scrape & sanding run out of it, perhaps a little more action saturday?


----------



## JBMiller616

Another clipper Saturday, then they're talking about more Monday-Tuesday (NOAA Forecast Discussion)......

Looks like we have ourselves a traditional New England winter guys........


----------



## cfdeng7

yeah im hearing up to 6 for saturday and possibly another system coming through mon or tues.


----------



## chcav1218

most of the storms have been overnighters too


----------



## lawn king

The forecast for S. E. mass. is holding at 2-4", starting saturday afternoon?


----------



## ColliganLands

im seeing starting late saturday night 
quick moving storm with potential for 6+inches
comes from channel 7's website


----------



## Gicon

I would think we will be lucky to get 6"


----------



## JBMiller616

NOAA is still saying it's supposed to start around 18z (1pm) in this area. I'd be happy with 4" of light fluffy stuff.....


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Alberta clipper..... means i'll be busy as sh*t looks around 6-7 inches here


----------



## ColliganLands

busy is always good id rather be busy then sitting around all day with nothing to do


----------



## JBMiller616

I hear you. This is going to be another one of those quick storms that dump at an inch an hour for six or seven hours. I love the clippers.......


----------



## 10elawncare

According to AccuWeather

Saturday, Jan 10
High: 30 °F RealFeel®: 24 °F
3-6 inches of snowSaturday Night, Jan 10
Low: 22 °F RealFeel®: 3 °F
Breezy with snow, accumulating an additional 3-6 inches


----------



## 10elawncare

Everyone else is saying a "chance of light snow"


----------



## 10elawncare

courtesy of NOAA.com 

Saturday: A chance of snow, mainly after 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 29. Northwest wind at 7 mph becoming south. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday Night: Snow. Low around 24. East wind between 9 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%.

Sunday: Snow and sleet before 10am, then a chance of snow. High near 33. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.


----------



## 10elawncare

AccuWeather seems like they know what they are talking about. I'm just gonna go with them. so anywhere from 6-12" woot!


----------



## Bostonyj7

I just saw ther saying 6+ for the NorthShore and down to R.I. 

Nice. This snow will pay for my new plow itself.


WooHoo


----------



## chcav1218

man i hope its good. I just need a few more storms and my plow and everything will be payed for.


----------



## rbergevine

I like it !


----------



## Gicon

Saturday Night: cloudy. Snow likely, mainly after midnight. Heavy snow accumulation possible. Not as cool with lows around 15. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph, becoming east 10 to 15 mph after midnight. Chance of snow 70 percent. 
Sunday: snow, mainly in the morning. Additional moderate snow accumulation. Cold with highs in the mid 20s. Chance of snow 80 percent.


----------



## dutchman

Bostonyj7;707528 said:


> I just saw ther saying 6+ for the NorthShore and down to R.I.
> 
> Nice. This snow will pay for my new plow itself.
> 
> WooHoo


I must doing something wrong everybody is paying there new stuff and I can hardley keep my head above water


----------



## Gicon

dutchman;707632 said:


> I must doing something wrong everybody is paying there new stuff and I can hardley keep my head above water


You might not be doing something wrong, you just might not be doing anything right. ussmileyflag


----------



## dutchman

Thanks


----------



## JBMiller616

gicon;707634 said:


> you might not be doing something wrong, you just might not be doing anything right. Ussmileyflag


lol..........


----------



## fordpsd

Would be nice to see somewhere around 6" here in RI


----------



## DocJohnson

Looks like a decent one for saturday now. Just heard ch 7 say 6+ with the potential for up to a foot around the southcoast from brockton south to the canal area.


----------



## Govbradst555

If anyone can help me please let me know. I have a Ford F550 with 9 1/2 ft fisher Vplow. I am in need of work anywhere i can find it. I am from Mass and have places to stay all over the state. I am a very hard worker,reliable and love long hours. 
oncall cell#1 603 296 7250 
email [email protected]
Thank you.. TOM


----------



## 10elawncare

Saturday, Jan 10
High: 32 °F RealFeel®: 30 °F
Considerable clouds with afternoon snow of varying rates, accumulating 1-3 inchesSaturday Night, Jan 10
Low: 24 °F RealFeel®: 9 °F
Snow much of the time, accumulating an additional 1-3 inches

Guess Accuweather changed their mind.


----------



## timmy1

Bostonyj7;707528 said:


> I just saw ther saying 6+ for the NorthShore and down to R.I.
> 
> Nice. This snow will pay for my new plow itself.
> 
> WooHoo


Rule #1

Don't count your chickens young buck!


----------



## timmy1

...winter storm watch in effect from saturday afternoon through
sunday morning...

The national weather service in taunton has issued a winter storm
watch...which is in effect from saturday afternoon through sunday
morning.

This winter storm watch is for northern connecticut...rhode island...
Eastern massachusetts...including the cape and islands...as well as
southern worcester county.

A clipper type low pressure system is expected to pass just south of
southern new england saturday night. Snow will overspread southern
new england from the southwest beginning late saturday afternoon.
Snow may become heavy at times overnight...particularly south of the
mass pike. Storm total snowfall amounts are expected to be in the 5
to 10 inch range.

A winter storm watch is issued for the potential of accumulating
snow of 6 or more inches in a 12 hour period...or 8 or more
inches in a 24 hour period. Anyone traveling in the next 24 to
36 hours should monitor later forecasts and be prepared to modify
travel plans should winter weather develop.


----------



## Bostonyj7

timmy1;708313 said:


> Rule #1
> 
> Don't count your chickens young buck!


I hear ya. Young buck? lol (47 Y/O)


----------



## 06HD BOSS

as it stands im in the 6-10 swath. id still be happy with 3-6.


----------



## ColliganLands

The Latest im seeing now is the storm will start late Saturday evening and continue all the way through Mid Sunday.
widespread 3-6 for most of mass.
Southern Mass and lower will receive anywhere from 6-12 inches and will be the last for the snow to stop.
this is my bootleg forecast from channels 4,5,6,7and13 lol


----------



## 02powerstroke

Govbradst555;708121 said:


> If anyone can help me please let me know. I have a Ford F550 with 9 1/2 ft fisher Vplow. I am in need of work anywhere i can find it. I am from Mass and have places to stay all over the state. I am a very hard worker,reliable and love long hours.
> oncall cell#1 603 296 7250
> email [email protected]
> Thank you.. TOM


Did you check with you local DPWs to see they always can use more trucks


----------



## ColliganLands

Govbradst555;708121 said:


> If anyone can help me please let me know. I have a Ford F550 with 9 1/2 ft fisher Vplow. I am in need of work anywhere i can find it. I am from Mass and have places to stay all over the state. I am a very hard worker,reliable and love long hours.
> oncall cell#1 603 296 7250
> email [email protected]
> Thank you.. TOM


Id say the same thing call around to a few local town DPWS they'll more than likely take you with that truck. if not give MASS HIGHWAY a call if youre interested in that.
and if all else fails call a couple fo the larger companies in your area(landscape/contructions) and see if they need any more subs
good luck:salute:


----------



## DocJohnson

02powerstroke;708508 said:


> Did you check with you local DPWs to see they always can use more trucks


X2 or even the state ! Powerstroke you hear the latest on this new storm for our area. I am in Wareham


----------



## ColliganLands

everything south of boston 6-9 with a potential for 12+


----------



## DocJohnson

ColliganLands;708522 said:


> everything south of boston 6-9 with a potential for 12+


Yeah, thats what I heard as well, but that JA on ch 4, Burbank just said we may mix with rain down here and only get 3-6. Funny, he is the only one that mentions rain!


----------



## ColliganLands

some how i think hes wrong as usual
everyone has been saying all snow event since about Monday


----------



## DocJohnson

Thats what I was thinking. Sounds like another possible storm for the middle of next week to. This is a great start to us making somepayup


----------



## ColliganLands

yea it is i love it
i just went and checked all the forecasts
whdh and necn say 9-12 for my area all the way down to P-town
the only mixing they say is on nantucket.
so its looking really good right now
good luck and stay safe


----------



## DocJohnson

ColliganLands;708546 said:


> yea it is i love it
> i just went and checked all the forecasts
> whdh and necn say 9-12 for my area all the way down to P-town
> the only mixing they say is on nantucket.
> so its looking really good right now
> good luck and stay safe


You to Bro!!


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Another fun time, Just got my wisdom teeth out should be a fun storm, better takea few extra pain killers...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Mysticlandscape;708697 said:


> Another fun time, Just got my wisdom teeth out should be a fun storm, better takea few extra pain killers...


i think i rather plow in a little pain than all doped up


----------



## Mysticlandscape

06HD BOSS;708816 said:


> i think i rather plow in a little pain than all doped up


Not gunna get doped up just enough to take the edge off.


----------



## grapeford

I'm from Halifax, Ma, from what I'm seeing, we're gonna get over a foot. It's supposed to stay real cold, so hopefully it will be light. Plowing 4-6" of heavy wet cement is not fun for me.Unfortunately as it's been all winter, the winds are gonna howl. Any open areas will be full right after you've plowed with the drifting. Check out Wunderground.com, I think they have the best radar. You can literally zoom in right over your town, and it has a good timeline.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

grapeford, I also swear by Wunderground, but lately I've been reading NOAA's technical forecast discussion. It has all the ponderings of the NOAA guys that doesn't make it into the news media forecasts. Here's the link for our area.

I plow just up the road for the town of Norwell. Look's like a good storm.


----------



## JBMiller616

grapeford;708909 said:


> I'm from Halifax, Ma, from what I'm seeing, we're gonna get over a foot. It's supposed to stay real cold, so hopefully it will be light. Plowing 4-6" of heavy wet cement is not fun for me.Unfortunately as it's been all winter, the winds are gonna howl. Any open areas will be full right after you've plowed with the drifting. Check out Wunderground.com, I think they have the best radar. You can literally zoom in right over your town, and it has a good timeline.


Forecast for your area is 4-8....



OceanTrvlr;708952 said:


> grapeford, I also swear by Wunderground, but lately I've been reading NOAA's technical forecast discussion. It has all the ponderings of the NOAA guys that doesn't make it into the news media forecasts. Here's the link for our area.
> 
> I plow just up the road for the town of Norwell. Look's like a good storm.


NOAA is the only one I listen too. After all, most of your weather sites/TV stations get their info from the NWS, so why not get the info directly from the source??


----------



## BigDave12768

Wet cement? We havent had one heavy storm yet.


----------



## 10elawncare

Im hearing anywhere from 4" - 12"+ .... no one has a clue.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Looks like a nice powder storm! good thing I got my brand new sno-foil off craigslist a few weeks ago for $125 still in the box :yow!::redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## dutchman

10elawncare;709328 said:


> Im hearing anywhere from 4" - 12"+ .... no one has a clue.


For my town 5" that is what accuweather is saying


----------



## eshskis

8" to 10" south of boston


----------



## ColliganLands

this is from Channel 7's morning forecast
Here's the latest:


* Timeline: moving in between 7-10pm tonight, snowing heavily at times overnight into early tomorrow morning, winding down from west to east by late morning tomorrow, and early afternoon.

* A shift toward the north of the storm track will mean a mix on the South Shore and rain moving up to Cape Cod and the Islands as some warmer air sneaks into the southern areas. This will shift the heaviest accumulations more north and west of the city

* Special Map above has the amounts. Widespread moderate snowfall -- 7-10" North & West of Boston, and lesser amounts of 4-7" from Boston on South and East (where mixing with sleet or rain is possible for a short period of time)

* Fluffy snow northwest, and a wet & heavy snow in the city and out through the South Shore


----------



## eshskis

nice ! ............


----------



## dutchman

They saying the amounts are less than they said last night


----------



## Bostonyj7

02powerstroke;709366 said:


> Looks like a nice powder storm! good thing I got my brand new sno-foil off craigslist a few weeks ago for $125 still in the box :yow!::redbounce:bluebounc


Nice score


----------



## 10elawncare

Saturday, Jan 10
High: 30 °F RealFeel®: 27 °F
Considerable clouds with snow this afternoon, accumulating 1-3 inchesSaturday Night, Jan 10 
Low: 28 °F RealFeel®: 13 °F
Breezy with snow mixing with sleet, accumulating an additional 1-2 inches


----------



## 06HD BOSS

10elawncare;709591 said:


> Saturday, Jan 10
> High: 30 °F RealFeel®: 27 °F
> Considerable clouds with snow this afternoon, accumulating 1-3 inchesSaturday Night, Jan 10
> Low: 28 °F RealFeel®: 13 °F
> Breezy with snow mixing with sleet, accumulating an additional 1-2 inches


i was a little pissed to wake up to that forecast today. :realmad: funny how things chance so much in 8 hours


----------



## dutchman

Any other news about the storm


----------



## 02powerstroke

Bostonyj7;709583 said:


> Nice score


I was pumped, I put it on right before the last storm BIG diffrence. It was nice the bag of bolts had never even been opened. lol


----------



## mulcahy mowing

snow fall totals dont really mean much to me its all about the timing of th strom and because of this timing ill be be getting allot of hours...looks like almost 20 hours of snowfall.....i'll be out for a while.


----------



## ColliganLands

yup
im guessing ill reach the 22.5 hour limit get "sent home" and go right back to work for a few more


----------



## DocJohnson

Man, what a difference 12 hours can make. Last night, I went to bed and we where getting 9" down here in Wareham now it is going to change to rain and we will be lucky to get 5".


----------



## ColliganLands

5 is better than nothing
were getting less here too
7-9 now instead of the 10-12 last night


----------



## fisher guy

7-10 here its going to be a loooong night


----------



## ColliganLands

and day lol its going to go all through tomorrow afternoon here


----------



## DocJohnson

ColliganLands;709843 said:


> 5 is better than nothing
> were getting less here too
> 7-9 now instead of the 10-12 last night


True, my town does not usully call out until there is a good 3" or more on the ground so I may not get to many hours in, but half a loaf is better than none!!


----------



## Luppy

Ended up being enough snow to make some $$.
Worked for me....


----------



## eshskis

What luppy said

Cha-Ching


----------



## 10elawncare

Changed over to sleet around 1am... then to just rain at 4ish, made for a huge mess on the stuff I had hit before. But I got my new sander so I got to use it a lot! WOOT! Pics will be coming soon.... SaltDogg 1.5yd Poly....


Friday Night, Jan 16
Low: 8 °F RealFeel®: -5 °F
Patchy clouds and frigid


----------



## ColliganLands

well i just heard that some areas might get 3 inches tomorrow night
and then thursday potential for a larger storm again


----------



## sir spaniourd

it is snowing right now at 10am on monday. almost 2" on the ground...


----------



## ColliganLands

yea i got an inch or so
might call and see if i can get my resis to let me plow lol


----------



## gene gls

ColliganLands;712259 said:


> yea i got an inch or so
> might call and see if i can get my resis to let me plow lol


Just my $.02, You should have your contracts set up so "you" are the one that decides, if and when, you plow. If you get a slushy mess and your customers say no to plowing and it freezes up, you will beat the hell out of your plow untill the iced up wheel tracks melt.


----------



## ColliganLands

well it wasnt really enough to even bother it all melted off
i did plow that slushy mess wednesday with no questions asked

anyways ... did anyone hear anything for tomorrow or thursday


----------



## Nolimit124

Im in woburn I heard 3 inches tommorow and a larger storm might be heading in for friday night. All the weather people arnt really sure about friday but i'm getting ready!


----------



## Bostonyj7

Nolimit124;712688 said:


> Im in woburn I heard 3 inches tommorow and a larger storm might be heading in for friday night. All the weather people arnt really sure about friday but i'm getting ready!


Mmmm
Lets try this

Should be rain tomorrow and the storm with snow is Thurs nite. There talking 3-6


----------



## ColliganLands

ok thursday sounds good lol
ive been hearing the 3 for tomorrow too but i looked at radar and i dont see it happening


----------



## grapeford

I thought we'd easily get (2) plows out of this, i guess it moved a little more north than they had originally anticipated. I checked out the NOAA site, and it was good. It was a little technical for me, *(I'm not that bright) but it is definitely a source that I'll use.


----------



## lawn king

Lots of snowshowers & deep cold forecast for the rest of the week. Wendsday night could be the real deal? If this snowfall continues through february, i may just have to lay on the beach in aruba for a week!:


----------



## 10elawncare

I'm hearing 2-4" for Wednesday night into Thursday morning.... unless you listen to Accuweather's forecast... "a bit of snow" they are also saying the "realfeel" is going to be -16 one night.


----------



## BigDave12768

I heard nothing for Boston area. CT to Cap Cod gets some. Waiting for updates


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Accuweather is now at 2-4 for Thursday


----------



## 10elawncare

Sunday ...............???


----------



## Luppy

10elawncare;718384 said:


> Sunday ...............???


For sure! It's coming down heavy here. Just shoveled a spot for my little dog. All powder. Hope it stays like that.


----------



## Gicon

Its piliing up nice out here. I dont think 8 or 9" would be out of the question at this point. We will see.


----------



## fisher guy

6 inches here in salisbury mass at 1130 still comming down hard its almost 130 now its been pretty steady to


----------



## 10elawncare

maybe 2" this morning..... maybe another 2" of wet crap coming down right now.


----------



## 10elawncare

okay, I lied. I did a few accounts that had 4". What happened to their forecast of "less than an inch"


----------



## Luppy

Did the driveways yesterday and again today.
I'm not sure of the totals but I'd say the total of both
storms was at least 10" here. Started losing fluid
yesterday but couldn't find the leak so just kept
adding more. Took the time to check it out today
and found one of the hoses leaking at the crimp point. 
No biggy. Replaced it and all is fine now.
Can't complain. The hose was the original and I
bought this plow new in 1999. Just ordered a couple
new lines from Angelo's so I have back ups on hand...

Hope everyone did well with no breakage this time around!
Over and out until the next snow event!


----------



## wooddan

*snow*

My section Wilmington Tewksbury Had about 10 to 14 inches over the weekend alot more than predicted (4to6). I did not really hear about the 4 inch extra of last night it caught me by supprise. But it was powder and money payup


----------



## ColliganLands

yea we got almost 16 where i am 
did 21 hours on the town
more tonight as well for south shore area im hearing


----------



## DuramaxPlow

I Plowed all sunday, plowed most driveways twice. I woke up today and there was 6 more inches. I charged them for yestorday and considered the other 6 inches a new storm. So every one got billed for 2 passes yestorday and a charged for today 6 inches. I think its fair, The people that pay me cash payed twice. What did you guys do.


----------



## fordpsd

Here we probaly got about 10" between the two storms. Yea most of mine got plowed twice and charged twice. A couple i didnt get to till today so i only charged them once, they lucked out. Plowed 8 hours yesterday and 7 today for the city.


----------



## gene gls

Got 4" Sunday, 3" Monday, 2 easy 9 hour days.The lift arm busted on my last job Sunday. Got it welded this morning only to find out something has let go in my pump. Its going up too far and dropping like a chunk of lead. Made it through the day but the pump is not sounding very good. Doesn't want to go up now. Into the shop tomorrow for a rebuild, I hope.


----------



## eshskis

DuramaxPlow;722530 said:


> I Plowed all sunday, plowed most driveways twice. I woke up today and there was 6 more inches. I charged them for yestorday and considered the other 6 inches a new storm. So every one got billed for 2 passes yestorday and a charged for today 6 inches. I think its fair, The people that pay me cash payed twice. What did you guys do.


I did the same...... 2 billings... south of Boston


----------



## eshskis

gene gls;722588 said:


> Got 4" Sunday, 3" Monday, 2 easy 9 hour days.The lift arm busted on my last job Sunday. Got it welded this morning only to find out something has let go in my pump. Its going up too far and dropping like a chunk of lead. Made it through the day but the pump is not sounding very good. Doesn't want to go up now. Into the shop tomorrow for a rebuild, I hope.


My Curtis 3000 joystick has started poping 10 amp fuses


----------



## Luppy

Plowed yesterday then again today, charged for two plows.
Have had most of my people for many years so they know the drill.


----------



## DuramaxPlow

Im in Hudson, Sunday we must have got 10-12 then 6 in monday morning.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

All I can say is that was a great weekend. Not too much snow, but a nice amount, broken up into two separate events which allowed a rest in between. Got a nice chunk of hours in for the town. My other accounts got two pushes, and some got three because of their trigger depths. Now it's time to swap in the new cutting edge.

I haven't even taken the plow off the truck yet this winter! I just keep putting the truck back in the shop and using my car in between storms.


----------



## Gicon

We got 12" here in MA. Nice and light


----------



## mulcahy mowing

got about 16" here two long days......

whats the word? we getting a little rest now? i really need it to warm up a little and melt some piles for me my company doesn't do site removal....we need it bad


----------



## ColliganLands

we're not supposed to get anything this week
highest temp this week is supposed to be 35-40
monday is the next chance for snow
im thinking about renting a bobcat and moving piles back at my residentials


----------



## Gicon

mulcahy mowing;723492 said:


> got about 16" here two long days......
> 
> whats the word? we getting a little rest now? i really need it to warm up a little and melt some piles for me my company doesn't do site removal....we need it bad


I hate to bust your bubble buddy, but you didnt get 16" of snow this weekend. Would you like me to send you the link from the National Weather Service so you can see the official storm totals for yourself???


----------



## KubotaJr

We did get around 16" and i plow in the same area that Mulchy plows in. I measured it myself, 10'' sunday and 6'' monday morning.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

We had to have goten close to that here to..


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Gicon;723520 said:


> I hate to bust your bubble buddy, but you didnt get 16" of snow this weekend. Would you like me to send you the link from the National Weather Service so you can see the official storm totals for yourself???


We had a good 15" in Boxford MA between the 2 storms...not 16" but close.
I'm getting tired of the damned weekend storms because every driveway is packed with cars and it's a pain waiting for the people to come out and move them...some didn't even bother. Also, some folks had their drives shoveled after the 2nd storm...I am charging a fuel fee for not calling me and telling me they shoveled....wasted my time on a couple of accounts.


----------



## Luppy

The weather service goes by measurements taken
from spotters in different locations so most of their data
can differ depending on where the spotter measures.
I've seen times where the opposite end of my town got
two inches more than at my house.
Franklin area very well could have gotten a weekend
total of 16".


----------



## mulcahy mowing

KubotaJr;724221 said:


> We did get around 16" and i plow in the same area that Mulchy plows in. I measured it myself, 10'' sunday and 6'' monday morning.


haha eat that gicon


----------



## lawn king

It looks to be a quiet spell on plowing for the next week or so?


----------



## ColliganLands

channel 7 is still saying there might be a possible for tuesday
so we'll have to wait and see


----------



## 10elawncare

Just got a weather alert from weather.com 5-8" possible, tuesday into wednesday!


----------



## Gicon

The storm watch is already posted here. Looks like 8-12 for us.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Gicon;731772 said:


> The storm watch is already posted here. Looks like 8-12 for us.


You are all over the storm watch. I think that you should be the weather man


----------



## Gicon

9"-12" in our area. No change over for us.


----------



## Luppy

Sounds like it's going to be a mixed bag of snow, sleet, and rain.
Plow is on and I'm ready Freddy.


----------

